# Wer ist wer, bzw wenn hab ich getroffen aber nicht gekannt....Thread



## THBiker (17. Juli 2006)

So
Wollte mal einen Thread aufmachen indem man Leute suchen kann, die man evtl auf einer Tour/Bikepark getroffen hat, sie aber nicht kannte!
Vielleicht ist ja der ein oder andere auch hier im Forum unterwegs  und man kann so neue Kontakte knüpfen, bzw hat dann auch mal ein Bild der Leute hier vor Augen!

Also dann fang ich mal an:

Samstag 15.07.06 am Weißen Stich hab ich 2 Biker, d.h. 1 Biker+1Bikerin auf 2 Chameleons getroffen

Sonntag 16.07.06 am Eckkopf kam mir jemand auf weiß/blau mit´m Scott High Octane mit roter Boxxer entgegen! (ich hoffe ich hab das richtig erkannt )


Mal gespannt ob Ihr euch euch hier rum treibt!?!?


----------



## kona-patient (17. Juli 2006)

also, ich suche eine bikerin mit silbernem santa, dicken bobs, blonde haare. sie fällt generel beim fahrrad fahren gern hin, steht aber min. genauso schnell wieder auf.

bitte melde dich! ich hab mich in rittershausen in dich verliebt 


p.s. geiler freed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (17. Juli 2006)

Um ein wenig Ernst hier reinzubringen:
Am SO den 16. Juli in Heidelberg stand ich mit einem Freund an den Mamutbäumen (die Locals wissens) und an mir ist einer mim Kona (Braun, glaub Stinky, 2005er Modell) vorbeigedüst. Meine Hausstrecke entlang.
Melde dich - alleine Fahren ist öde 

Cheers.

PS: Falls jemand einen auf einem Rotwild mit RaceFace Austronautenschonern vorbeifahren sieht, einfach laut "LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEV" schreien, und der Rotwildfahrer hält an


----------



## fire-flyer (17. Juli 2006)

un was solln wir mit dem rotwildfahrer dann machen?


----------



## Funghi (17. Juli 2006)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> ...dicken bobs



heisst bob nich Pendel oder sowas


----------



## crossie (17. Juli 2006)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> also, ich suche eine bikerin mit silbernem santa, dicken bobs, blonde haare. sie fällt generel beim fahrrad fahren gern hin, steht aber min. genauso schnell wieder auf.
> 
> bitte melde dich! ich hab mich in rittershausen in dich verliebt
> 
> ...



silbernes santa:




blonde haare (links) :




klick aufs bild  

(falls du das ernst gemeint hast. hehe) die brüste kann ich nich beurteilen, und die fahrtechnik ebenso nicht   
cheers
crossie


----------



## kona-patient (17. Juli 2006)

fire-flyer schrieb:
			
		

> un was solln wir mit dem rotwildfahrer dann machen?


`
was man mit nem rotwildfahre halt so macht. schrott babln und XC fahren


----------



## Veloziraptor (17. Juli 2006)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> `
> was man mit nem rotwildfahre halt so macht. schrott babln und XC fahren


----------



## Levty (17. Juli 2006)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> `
> was man mit nem rotwildfahre halt so macht. schrott babln und XC fahren



Genau, betrachte meine Signatur


----------



## kona-patient (17. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, betrachte meine Signatur



year, coole signatur. und??? ich  saufpark auch


----------



## bikeburnz (17. Juli 2006)

Ich suche mein Röllchen von der Kettenführung.. liegt irgendwo auf´m DH von Rittershausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (17. Juli 2006)

meinst du die froschkönigin


----------



## kona-patient (17. Juli 2006)

sascha du bist zu langsam. killuah1 war schneller. trotzdem geiles bild von meiner froschkönigin
hast du auch den schrei auf band


----------



## kona-patient (17. Juli 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche mein Röllchen von der Kettenführung.. liegt irgendwo auf´m DH von Rittershausen



liegt sicher beim drop, als du zu kurz gesprungen bist


----------



## Veloziraptor (17. Juli 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche mein Röllchen von der Kettenführung.. liegt irgendwo auf´m DH von Rittershausen



Hab ein Röllchen am Kicker Trail in HD gefunden. Ist aber weit geflogen


----------



## bikeburnz (17. Juli 2006)

nee den gap bin ich nur im Training zu kurz gesprungen und danach hatte ich es noch  
aber wenns gut läuft werd ich in n paar stunden ne neue Boxguide haben


----------



## THBiker (17. Juli 2006)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> also, ich suche eine bikerin mit silbernem santa, dicken bobs, blonde haare. sie fällt generel beim fahrrad fahren gern hin, steht aber min. genauso schnell wieder auf.
> 
> bitte melde dich! ich hab mich in rittershausen in dich verliebt
> 
> ...



HECKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII   

naja bissl Ernst war schon dabei...denn wie oft trifft man Biker und fragt sich ob man die aus´m Forum kennt! oder mach das nur ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (17. Juli 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> silbernes santa:
> 
> klick aufs bild
> 
> ...



@Tröti
Du bist doooooooooof  
HDAL

@Crossie
Mit Bobs meint KP nicht meinen Vorbau sondern mein Heck


----------



## crossie (17. Juli 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Crossie
> Mit Bobs meint KP nicht meinen Vorbau sondern mein Heck


soso, also arschfixiert, ja?


----------



## proclimber (18. Juli 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Tröti
> 
> 
> @Crossie
> Mit Bobs meint KP nicht meinen Vorbau sondern mein Heck



aaaahh... desshalb Hecklerin...da steckt also alles schon im Namen


----------



## Levty (18. Juli 2006)

Ein Frauenversteher


----------



## Levty (18. Juli 2006)

Ort: Heidelberg/Rohrbach/Eisdiele am Rathaus
Zeit: c.a. 1700 - 1715

Beobachtete Personen:
1. Lange Haare, Mitte 30, Bike: unerkannt, Volle DH Ausrüstung am Rücken
2. Sonnenbrille, jünger, BigHit (das neue glaub ich). Beide sind gefahren, richtung Bierhelderhof. 

Wer wars?

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## dcg (19. Juli 2006)

na ich


----------



## koch (19. Juli 2006)

das unerkannte bike dürfte dann ja wohl ein demo gewesen sein...leider nicht meins


----------



## Levty (19. Juli 2006)

Na hab ichs mir doch gedacht.
Nächstes mal fahr ich mit


----------



## THBiker (19. Juli 2006)

Na also...da war der Fred ja nicht umsonst


----------



## THBiker (24. Juli 2006)

Niemand getroffen  

wo fahren nur die ganzen Blondinen auf ihren heißen Bikes rum  naja müssen ja nicht blond sein die Blondinen  .... lieber heiß...oder so!
wer hat sie gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (24. Juli 2006)

Hi! Waren gestern in Worms. Da ich keine Mailadressen von Marvin (Bergamont) und Felix (Big Hit) habe versuch ichs über diesen Weg.
1. hab ich Fotos für euch
und
2. Christian is im Krankenhaus geblieben; 3. Wirbel (Halswirbel) gebrochen  
..mir gehts gut...alles ganz.


----------



## strandi (24. Juli 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Christian is im Krankenhaus geblieben; 3. Wirbel (Halswirbel) gebrochen
> ..mir gehts gut...alles ganz.


örgz...was fürn christian? aber net krosschris, oder?  
hört sich fies an


----------



## proclimber (24. Juli 2006)

de kona-pepe


----------



## strandi (24. Juli 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> de kona-pepe


hm kenn ich net  wie issen das passiert? 
naja wünsch mal unbekannterweise gute besserung


----------



## Speedbullit (24. Juli 2006)

und was hat er geschafft?


----------



## Levty (24. Juli 2006)

Wenn ich den Marvin seh, geb ich dir die Mailaddy durch


----------



## Flugrost (24. Juli 2006)

Gute Besserung unbekannterweise!


----------



## proclimber (24. Juli 2006)

strandi..du "kennst" (hast ihn schon gesehen) den kona-pepe. er war am waldtag auch da...habt euch die hand geschüttelt... 
also: in worms an der Line mit dem einen Sprung, gleich links wenn du reinkommst is er abgesprungen und wie auf dem bild zu sehen ist geflogen...nur er kam nimmer richtig aufs bike drauf und is mitm HR gelandet und dann nach hinten geknallt...den rest könnt ihr euch denken...


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. Juli 2006)

Glück im Unglück gehabt. Wäre der Axis gebrochen, wäre es mit Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht so gut ausgegangen. Auch unbekannterweise beste Besserung. Sowas ist bitter!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (24. Juli 2006)

aauweia... dann mal Gute Besserung auch von mir...


----------



## THBiker (24. Juli 2006)

ach du sch..... Auch von mir Gute Besserung!!

wo liegt er denn  wenn´s ihm mal besser geht sag bescheid und er vlt bissl Aufmunterung gebrauchen kann!

@strandi
wurd ja schon gesagt...der hat am Waldtag geholfen und in der Rinne beim abreißen...super netter Junge


----------



## Rih (24. Juli 2006)

Ich kenne ihn zwar auch nicht, jedoch ist mir die Bahn in Worms auch vertraut .
Auch einfach mal von meiner Seite : Gute Besserung und komm wieder schnell auf die Beine. 

Um nach dieser etwas beschissenen Nachricht zum Thema zurückzukommen.
@THBiker:

Ich hab dich gesehen in Bensheim, in der Mainstr. vor einem weißem Haus. Standest dort mit dienem Alutech. Bin hinter dir her gefahren mit meiner Stadtschlampe, allerdings hab ich dich auch zuerst spät entdeckt und wollte nicht stören. Jetzt hoffe ich nur noch das du es warst,da ich sonst keinen in Bensheim kenne mit einem Alutech .

greez Marc


----------



## Kitticat (24. Juli 2006)

Auch aus Ffm die Besten Wünsche!!! Hoffe er kommt bald wieder auf die Beine und aufs Rad!


----------



## guru39 (24. Juli 2006)

shit!
gute Besserung!!!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## koch (25. Juli 2006)

auch von mir gute besserung, wir fahren für ihn mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (25. Juli 2006)

Rih schrieb:
			
		

> @THBiker:
> 
> Ich hab dich gesehen in Bensheim, in der Mainstr. vor einem weißem Haus. Standest dort mit dienem Alutech. Bin hinter dir her gefahren mit meiner Stadtschlampe, allerdings hab ich dich auch zuerst spät entdeckt und wollte nicht stören. Jetzt hoffe ich nur noch das du es warst,da ich sonst keinen in Bensheim kenne mit einem Alutech .
> 
> greez Marc



nööö ich war´s nicht  ....mein Säuchen war noch nicht in Bensheim frei rumlaufen! Bin da immer nur zum schaffe


----------



## Rih (25. Juli 2006)

Och nee, da dachte ich mal ich hab jemanden getroffen  ...dann werde ich mich mal auf die Suchen nach einem zweiten Sau Fahrer machen,vll finde ich ihn ja mal. 
Darfst deiner Sau ja mal einen Auslauf gewähren in Bensheim und Umgebung , nur mit Touren-Tipps kann ich leider net dienen.   

Marc


----------



## THBiker (25. Juli 2006)

Rih schrieb:
			
		

> Darfst deiner Sau ja mal einen Auslauf gewähren in Bensheim und Umgebung , nur mit Touren-Tipps kann ich leider net dienen.
> 
> Marc



Sondern  ..... kenn mich hier null aus......


----------



## proclimber (25. Juli 2006)

christian liegt in Düw....noch warsch. eine woche.


----------



## proclimber (25. Juli 2006)

so, war gerade bei ihm. es geht ihm rel. gut. Der 3. Wirbel is ganz gebrochen und der 2. angeknackt. Sonntag darf er wieder nach Hause..also wer ihn besuchen will: Düw, Station 6, Zimmer 206


----------



## THBiker (25. Juli 2006)

sind irgendwelche dauerhaften Auswirkungen zu erwarten  ....Halswirbel hört sich schlimm an, aber wenn er schon am So heim darf dann wird´s nicht so gefährlich sein, oder 

zurück zum eigentlichen Thema...

wer hat denn die Blondinen gesehen  ..... müssen ja nicht blond sein


----------



## proclimber (25. Juli 2006)

laut oberarzt kann er in 2 wochen wieder biken...

blodninen oder andersfarbige blondinen hab ich noch keine entdeckt beim biken...wenn ich welche sehe, meld ich mich unverzüglich


----------



## Tobsn (25. Juli 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> laut oberarzt kann er in 2 wochen wieder biken...


Auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung 


			
				proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> blodninen oder andersfarbige blondinen hab ich noch keine entdeckt beim biken...


Drei Blondinen und eine nicht Blondine waren letzten Sonntag zwischen Wachenheim, Weinbiet und Lambertskreuz unterwegs. 
Man muss nur die Augen offenhalten.


----------



## THBiker (25. Juli 2006)

Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Drei Blondinen und eine nicht Blondine waren letzten Sonntag zwischen Wachenheim, Weinbiet und Lambertskreuz unterwegs.
> Man muss nur die Augen offenhalten.



   sowas gibt´s wirklich


----------



## Flugrost (25. Juli 2006)

... nur wenn Tobsn mit seinem Harem unterwegs ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (25. Juli 2006)

aha......hmmmm......Fotos...Beweise...das glaub ich net


----------



## Tobsn (1. August 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> aha......hmmmm......Fotos...Beweise...das glaub ich net


Kann ich net, die haben mich nicht mitgelassen. 
Aber es sollen schon wieder 3 Blondinen und einen nicht Blondine um Wachenheim die Trails gerockt haben.  
Leider wieder ohne mich.  
Und nicht mal die gleichen.  
Es gibt sie also wirklich die Bikenden Schönheiten, Du musst nur geduldig sein und die Augen offen halten.


----------



## THBiker (1. August 2006)

ab am WE im Mühltal in Deidesheim nur´n Paar  mit Hund getroffen und 2 kiddies die auf´m Weg zum Eckkopf waren!! Der Typ ist auch´n Cheetah gefahren....Strandi läßt grüßen...aber so abgenommen kann Strandi dochnicht haben  trotz Fleisch-Doping

wieder Keine Blondinen die alleine unterwegs waren, bzw in ner Frauen Clique   

ich glaub wir machen mal´n extra Fred auf.....nur wie nennen wir den  ....   

also am Sa fahren wir ja wieder....9:30 treff ich mich mit Andreas im Mühltal und dann gehts über´n Ecki zum Badehaisl nach Wachenheim (11:00 Treffpunkt).....danach wohl wieder Ecki-Stabenberg und Weinbiet...wenn mich nicht alles täuscht und ich das durchhalte  

also bis denne


----------



## el Zimbo (1. August 2006)

...was wollt ihr nur immer mit euren Blondinen, lassen die euch schneller ran???
Also ich bevorzuge dunkelhaarige Schönheiten, bin da aber nicht eingeschränkt


----------



## THBiker (1. August 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...was wollt ihr nur immer mit euren Blondinen, lassen die euch schneller ran???
> Also ich bevorzuge dunkelhaarige Schönheiten, bin da aber nicht eingeschränkt



mußt du genau lesen...vorher steht ja Blondinen...die nicht unbedingt blond sein müssen   

aber du hast ja grad eh kein Bike...also bist du erstmal aus´m rennen...oder gibt´s was neues?


----------



## el Zimbo (1. August 2006)

JAAA!!! Die Neuigkeit:
Seit gestern ist mein Rahmen weg - sollte heute in Ösi-Land ankommen...
Mal gespannt, wann und wie das Ganze dann gelöst wird  
Auf jeden werd ich die so was von nerven bis die soweit sind, mir ein neues Bike zu schenken!


----------



## THBiker (1. August 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> JAAA!!! Die Neuigkeit:
> Seit gestern ist mein Rahmen weg - sollte heute in Ösi-Land ankommen...
> Mal gespannt, wann und wie das Ganze dann gelöst wird
> Auf jeden werd ich die so was von nerven bis die soweit sind, mir ein neues Bike zu schenken!



dann drück ich mal daumen dass du diese Saison noch´n Bike bekommst


----------



## el Zimbo (1. August 2006)

Was heißt da diese Saison? Wenn ich in drei Wochen kein Bike hab, fahr ich nach Österreich in Urlaub...


----------



## THBiker (23. August 2006)

wer war denn heute alles am Ecki, bzw wer kam den trail von der Michaelskapelle runter ..so gegen 18:30-19:00  war ja heute die Hölle los im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoSe (26. August 2006)

Hallo,

wer war den heute so gegen 14:20 Uhr auf der Tour 4 bei Hochspeyer unterwegs?

Wir hatten da gerade eine kleine Pause eingelegt.





Gruß
dose


----------



## THBiker (26. August 2006)

hmmm lecker Jägermeister


----------



## Silent (29. August 2006)

DoSe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wer war den heute so gegen 14:20 Uhr auf der Tour 4 bei Hochspeyer unterwegs?
> 
> ...


Hatte einer von euch eine DIMB Jacke an?
Wenn ihr 2 Bikerinnen und 2 Biker gesehen habt, könnten wir das gewesen sein.


----------



## Sinus (29. August 2006)

Haben wir also doch richtig vermutet , ratte war auch dabei, gelle?

Sinus - der mit dem DIMB-Trikot


----------



## Silent (30. August 2006)

Sinus schrieb:
			
		

> Haben wir also doch richtig vermutet , ratte war auch dabei, gelle?
> 
> Sinus - der mit dem DIMB-Trikot


Ja war sie


----------



## ratte (30. August 2006)

Ups, ich kenne Euch doch nur ohne Bikeklamotten.
Tschuldigung. 

...aber im Nachhinein hatte ich doch richtig geraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoSe (30. August 2006)

Hallo,

kann mal vorkommen, beim nächsten mal wird alles besser!

Gruß
dose


----------



## Flugrost (25. September 2006)

23092006:
1. Wer war die lustige Truppe ca 1145, die uns lautstark lustig beim Uphill a.d. Kaltenbrunnertal (Armbanduhrentrail - weiß schwarz) beschallt hat. Habt ihr schon ein Paar (2+?) Promille getankt oder seid ihr so "by nature"?   
2. Haben wir schon exilösterreichischen Nachwuchs im Forum?
3. Und wer war der ICE auf dem grünen Punkt downwards mit "geil-esgehtrunterBlick"?  ... das Laxbrot hat gewunken und geschrien - ich war gut platt! `hoffe, Ihr hattet noch ne schöne Tour 
24092006:
Humberg KL- ab 1630 gips wen von euch hier?


----------



## THBiker (25. September 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> 23092006:
> 3. Und wer war der ICE auf dem grünen Punkt downwards mit "geil-esgehtrunterBlick"?  ... das Laxbrot hat gewunken und geschrien - ich war gut platt! `hoffe, Ihr hattet noch ne schöne Tour
> ?



öööööööööhm meinst du die mit dem Kona???  die sind vor uns denn grünen Punkt runter  .....

heute war ja die Hölle los im Wald 10 Wanderer pro 500m Trail  aber alle nett   ...glaub ich  .....im Gegensatz zu gestern (grüner Punkt  )


----------



## Flugrost (25. September 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> öööööööööhm meinst du diemit dem Kona ???  die sind vor uns denn grünen Punkt runter  .....


nö, da war nix mit Kona, zumindest nich auf Weiß Blau. (da sind wir vor Grün raufgetreten) ... hatte Deine Weggefährtin ein Kona?  



THBiker schrieb:


> ...im Gegensatz zu gestern (grüner Punkt  )


 ...gottseidank war ich aufm Ratt unterwegs ...


----------



## Flugrost (8. Oktober 2006)

Ausgangs des Rot - Weiß Pfades (vom Stabenberg runter) im Benjetal ca 1830 in voller Montur. Wer wart Ihr denn?


----------



## guru39 (8. Oktober 2006)

is da logwoilisch
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Flugrost (8. Oktober 2006)

guru39 schrieb:


> is da logwoilisch
> Gruß Guru.



Salut Gürü, des war zu kryptisch - mach den Erklärbär.


----------



## Flugrost (14. Januar 2007)

Ein Grüppchen von ca 5-7 MitbürgerInnen sammelte sich gg 1530 am Speierheld (roter Punkt abwärts Loog), wartend auf die letzte Nachkömmlingin. Eilig vorbeikachelnderweise fand ich leider keine Zeit für ein "Hallo, wer seid Ihr denn?". Is wer von Euch hier unterwegs?

Grüße an Oliver, Andrea, Christian und "Bikerunner". Sonntags cruisen und unvermittelt ein Schwätzchen halten macht den Sonntag sonntagswert.!


----------



## THBiker (31. Juli 2007)

Mal wieder den Fred rauskramen  bietet dich doch auch zum spamen an 

WE ist mir denn heute abend am Ecki entgegen gekommen  auf´m Weg zum weißen Stich!
Rad konnt ich net erkennen....evtl.´n Speci Enduro ....der Fahrer war zumindest mal geprotektort


----------



## han (31. Juli 2007)

am Sonntag ist uns beim Downhill vom -biet ein Mädel mit schwarzem Bike auf dem Trail unterhalb des Steinbruch entgegengekommen ohne Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (1. August 2007)

sonntag nachmittag im dauerregen auf dem königstuhl 1 typ und 2 frauen.... krasse quote  


der ausdruck  -biet ist geil!


----------



## fanta1 (2. August 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Mal wieder den Fred rauskramen  bietet dich doch auch zum spamen an
> 
> WE ist mir denn heute abend am Ecki entgegen gekommen  auf´m Weg zum weißen Stich!
> Rad konnt ich net erkennen....evtl.´n Speci Enduro ....der Fahrer war zumindest mal geprotektort



Wenn es ungefähr zwischen 18 und 19 Uhr  war, dann könnte ich es gewesen sein. Ich glaube wir kennen uns noch nicht, dafür kenne ich aber deine Schwester.


----------



## strandi (2. August 2007)

fanta1 schrieb:


> ...deine Schwester.



cousine


----------



## fanta1 (2. August 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> cousine


  oder so


----------



## THBiker (2. August 2007)

fanta1 schrieb:


> . Ich glaube wir kennen uns noch nicht, dafür kenne ich aber deine Schwester.



Cool die kenn net mal ich   

ja war aber um die Zeit....


----------



## Flugrost (27. August 2007)

... dieser mattschwarze Bus, eindeutige Geräuschkulisse - war schön Euch mal wiederzusehen! VG/A


----------



## atomica (27. August 2007)

gleichfalls


----------



## THBiker (20. September 2007)

Hi Leute

wer war denn heute alles auf´m Eckkopf unterwegs 

Getroffen habe ich:
-Biker und Bikerin mit Wildsau Enduro und nem Cube
-Biker mit einer silbergrauen Dirtschüssel auf´m Kopf ~15:00
-2 Biker kamen das rote Dreieck von Wachenheim aus hoch
-1 Biker mit nem Giant

war ne Menge los heute


----------



## Speedbullit (20. September 2007)

habt ihr alle  die nix zu schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (20. September 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> habt ihr alle  die nix zu schaffen



NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖööööööööööö     ...schönes Wetter war!

Morgen früh wieder


----------



## Speedbullit (20. September 2007)

neid


----------



## THBiker (20. September 2007)

das Lotterleben ist bei mir auch bald vorbei...noch 3,5 Wochen,,,hmm ...das geht ruck zuck


----------



## Tobsn (19. April 2008)

Heute kurz unterhalb vom Parkplatz Hahnenschritt auf dem blauen Punkt Richtung Klausental kamen uns >20 Biker, alle mit RockyMountains entgegen.
Seit Ihr morgen auch unterwegs und könnt Ihr mir sagen wo Ihr Mittag macht? Dann komm ich mit nem Kleintransporter vorbei.  
Wir waren die zwei, die Euch klar machen wollten, dasss Ihr gerade den Uphill runter fahrt.  

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## Zelle (21. April 2008)

Gestern Mittag bin ich vom Bismarkturm den Soultrail (?) runtergeradelt und bin ein eine Fotosession geraten. Würde das Foto ja gerne mal sehen ... oder vielleicht auch nicht  

Falls noch mehr Leute geblitzt wurden, ich saß auf einem schwarzen Votec.

Grüße!


----------



## han (26. April 2008)

heute mittag auf der Hohen Loog. Einer aus KA mit einem Liteville zusammen mit einem Pforzheimer mit einem Simplon-Rad. Nette unterhaltung, beide waren bei der Liteville&Friends Tour und kennen Dave, Zena und Atomica


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (26. April 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Falls noch mehr Leute geblitzt wurden, ich saÃ auf einem schwarzen Votec.
> 
> GrÃ¼Ãe!


Das war bestimmt die _Rennleitung_, die im Auftrag des PWV einen Kontrolle im Wald geschossen hat. Gegen eine StartgebÃ¼hr von 35,- â¬ sind die meistens zufrieden gestellt.


----------



## Löwe (27. April 2008)

Mit welcher Dame hab ich mich denn da im Zug nach Neustadt nett unterhalten? Mit dem Bike im Zebra-look.

Unsere Tour war richtig geil. Gekrönt wurde sie mit einem heftigen Sturz meinerseits, bei der letzten Abfahrt nach Lambrecht. Als ich über einen Felsen gesprungen bin, bin ich irgendwie in den Abgrund gesprungen...  
Jetzt tut mir alles weh und ich kann kaum noch laufen... Naja, wird schon wieder, soll ja jetzt eh erstmal wieder schlechtes Wetter werden, da ist das ja nicht so schlimm.
Dem schönen Rad ist, den Göttern sei Dank, nichts passiert! Das kann ich irgendwie noch gar nicht so richtig glauben...Ist ja doch einige Meter gerutscht... Glück im Unglück.

Wie war eure Tour?

Gruß Löwe


----------



## Tobsn (27. April 2008)

Löwe schrieb:


> Mit welcher Dame hab ich mich denn da im Zug nach Neustadt nett unterhalten? Mit dem Bike im Zebra-look.
> ...



Wer das wohl war  
Schau mal in den AWP, da findest Du unsere Bike-Amazone.


----------



## Quente (27. April 2008)

Heute Morgen gegen 1100 unterhalb vom Orensfelsen
3 Stück ganz in schwarz.





Konnte Euch leider nicht fotografieren Ihr wart zu schnell.


----------



## Tobsn (27. April 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Heute Morgen gegen 1100 unterhalb vom Orensfelsen
> 3 Stück ganz in schwarz...Konnte Euch leider nicht fotografieren Ihr wart zu schnell.



Wolfmann war schnell genug.  
Das mittlere Tier scheint trächtig zu sein *DuckUndWech*







Löwe schrieb:


> Mit welcher Dame hab ich mich denn da im Zug nach Neustadt nett unterhalten? Mit dem Bike im Zebra-look....


Diese Dame ist eigentlich dafür verantwortlich, dass mehr Farbe in den Wald kommt.


----------



## Grosser1609 (28. April 2008)

han schrieb:


> heute mittag auf der Hohen Loog. Einer aus KA mit einem Liteville zusammen mit einem Pforzheimer mit einem Simplon-Rad.



Jo, des waren der Matschmeister und ich....



han schrieb:


> Nette unterhaltung,



dito...
Hat dein Wuffel den Heimweg noch gut geschafft?




han schrieb:


> beide waren bei der Liteville&Friends Tour und kennen Dave, Zena und Atomica



in Finale kennengelernt. "kennen" ist vll. no a  bissel übertrieben, bei >70 Leut und (netto) 2,5 Tage war des alles recht flüchtig...

Grüssle,
Martin


----------



## JeTho (2. Mai 2008)

Es gibt doch bikerinnen im PW!! 
Ich habe 4 Exemplare am 01.05. auf dem Eckkopf gesichtet.  

grtz   Thorsten


----------



## Quente (2. Mai 2008)

Haben die 4, die Väter ihrer Kinder gesucht  .


----------



## black soul (4. Mai 2008)

samstag nachmittag vom kalmit runter. ihr 3 mann, wir 3 frau und 2 mann aus dem badischen. haben uns weiter unten noch kurz unterhalten. 
seid ihr zufällig hier im forum ?


----------



## THBiker (4. Mai 2008)

black soul schrieb:


> samstag nachmittag vom kalmit runter. ihr 3 mann, wir 3 frau und 2 mann aus dem badischen. haben uns weiter unten noch kurz unterhalten.
> seid ihr zufällig hier im forum ?



wir waren SA auch dort  aber nur 2+1 Hund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomica (4. Mai 2008)

han schrieb:


> heute mittag auf der Hohen Loog. Einer aus KA mit einem Liteville zusammen mit einem Pforzheimer mit einem Simplon-Rad. Nette unterhaltung, beide waren bei der Liteville&Friends Tour und kennen Dave, Zena und Atomica



den mit dem simplon hab ich gestern in wildbad getroffen - die welt ist echt klein...


----------



## Levty (7. Mai 2008)

Heute, c.a. 11:40 an der Neckarwiese hat mich einer angesprochen, ob er mal mit mir Radeln gehen könnte, er meinte er fährt auch seit 6 Jahren Bike und würde sich gerne mal mir anschließen. 
Wer warst du? Das nächste Mal bitte mit Namen/Hdy Nummer!


----------



## Tobsn (7. Mai 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> ....bitte mit Namen/Hdy Nummer!


Name und Nummer stehn in der dritten Kabine im Klohäuschen unter der Brücke. 
Viel Spaß


----------



## strandi (7. Mai 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Heute, c.a. 11:40 an der Neckarwiese hat mich einer angesprochen, ob er mal mit mir Radeln gehen könnte, er meinte er fährt auch seit 6 Jahren Bike und würde sich gerne mal mir anschließen.
> Wer warst du? Das nächste Mal bitte mit Namen/Hdy Nummer!



warum haste net gleich gefragt 
schüchtern?


----------



## Levty (7. Mai 2008)

Ne, war total baff, der Kerl meint gleich zu mir, ohne Hallo oder was:
Kann ich mal am Wochenende mal mit fahren? 
Und zeigt auf mein Bike. Dachte er möchte mit meinem RW fahren, und ich dann:
Sicher nicht!
Dann hat sich aber herausgestellt, dass er mitfahren möchte, dann hab ich gesagt gerne und auf das Forum und auf mein Nick verwiesen.


----------



## THBiker (12. Mai 2008)

Falls die 5 Holländer die wir am Sa auf dem Weinbiet getroffen haben, das hier lesen!  würde mich mal interessieren wie euch die vorgeschlagenen Touren gefallen haben! Ich hoffe ihr hattet Spaß


----------



## guru39 (13. Mai 2008)

Ist hier eigentlich der Typ unterwegs den man in Mannheim *Hackfresse* nennt ?

Wenn ja, dann solltest Du uns lieber fern bleiben, ich finde es keine gute Idee, mit Mach5 an uns vorbeizublasen und uns dann noch zu beleidigen,
während wir aus dem Weg springen  

Sehr Sympatisches auftreten  

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## Andreas 2905 (14. Mai 2008)

Nennt man nicht jeden 2ten Mannheimer so?


----------



## Titus (15. Mai 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ist hier eigentlich der Typ unterwegs den man in Mannheim *Hackfresse* nennt ?
> 
> Wenn ja, dann solltest Du uns lieber fern bleiben, ich finde es keine gute Idee, mit Mach5 an uns vorbeizublasen und uns dann noch zu beleidigen,
> während wir aus dem Weg springen
> ...


 
Hatte letztes Jahr im Frühherbst auch das Vergnügen. Hab noch kurz überlegt ob ich ihm hinterherfahre (und ihn mit meiner Pumpe bearbeite), wurde aber durch einen Mitbiker (glaub es war der TIM) beruhigt und wir sind dann weiter.  

Der Herrgott hatt einen großen Tiergarten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dersteinmetz (15. Mai 2008)

jaja, die "Hackfresse"....
es sind genau solche Affen, die es uns so verdammt schwer machen, unseren Sport "ohne Probleme" auszuüben. Wie kann man nur so hirnlos sein...
@hackfresse: vielleicht kannst du das nächste mal deine "rennmaschine  " einfach anhalten , wenn du während deiner absolut unkontrollierten Berabfahrt auf uns (hd-freeride) triffst. dann unterhalten wir uns mal in ruhe darüber  , aber da fehlen dir wohl die eier!!!


----------



## guru39 (15. Mai 2008)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> Nennt man nicht jeden 2ten Mannheimer so?



Sin hier Monnenemehr, isch hoff dass isch kä Röchtschröibfehler oi gebaut hab


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Mai 2008)

dersteinmetz schrieb:


> dann unterhalten wir uns mal in ruhe darüber  , aber da fehlen dir wohl die eier!!!


Ihm fehlen wohl die Eier, weil er Angst hat, dass ihm nach der Unterhaltung noch mehr Körperteile fehlen könnten 


BTW: wenn jemand an Pfingstmontag im Bereich Weinbiet unterwegs war (Grüße an den Fahrer des schwarzen Santa Cruz  ) und sich über das massive Aufgebot an Rettungskräften incl. Feuerwehr gewundert hat, da hats einen aus unserer Gruppe zerlegt  War ja eigentlich nur ein gebrochenes Schlüsselbein, aber die haben gleich gut 20 Mann in den Wald gescheucht... so ist das mit der Langeweile, wenn man Dienst hat


----------



## mcblubb (20. Mai 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...BTW: wenn jemand an Pfingstmontag im Bereich Weinbiet unterwegs war (Grüße an den Fahrer des schwarzen Santa Cruz  ) und sich über das massive Aufgebot an Rettungskräften incl. Feuerwehr gewundert hat, da hats einen aus unserer Gruppe zerlegt  War ja eigentlich nur ein gebrochenes Schlüsselbein, aber die haben gleich gut 20 Mann in den Wald gescheucht... so ist das mit der Langeweile, wenn man Dienst hat



Mittwoch haben die Jungs für mich den Besenwagen in die Notaufnahme gestellt 

Glücklicherweise nichts gebrochen und seit gestern kann ich wieder schmerzfrei liegen....

Rettungsdienst kam mit 2 Autos und 4 Mann....

ich war aber ziemlich froh, als die jungs da waren und der Notarzt "Entwarnung" gab.

Irgendwie ist da noch ne Gruppe Biker dazugekommen, als ich noch im Dreck lag...

Gruß

MC


----------



## Zelle (20. Mai 2008)

mcblubb schrieb:


> Mittwoch haben die Jungs für mich den Besenwagen in die Notaufnahme gestellt
> 
> Glücklicherweise nichts gebrochen und seit gestern kann ich wieder schmerzfrei liegen....
> 
> ...



Sieht immer so nett aus wenn alle kommen "um zu helfen". In Wirklichkeit wollen doch alle nur Bikes zwischen Biker-Leichen einsammeln!  

*Gute Besserung!*


----------



## Speedbullit (20. Mai 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> und sich über das massive Aufgebot an Rettungskräften incl. Feuerwehr gewundert hat, da hats einen aus unserer Gruppe zerlegt  War ja eigentlich nur ein gebrochenes Schlüsselbein, aber die haben gleich gut 20 Mann in den Wald gescheucht... so ist das mit der Langeweile, wenn man Dienst hat



was ein service bei einem gebrochenen schlüsselbein, oder hatte der noch mehr? gute besserung schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Mai 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> was ein service bei einem gebrochenen schlüsselbein, oder hatte der noch mehr? gute besserung schonmal


Ein paar Prellungen und Schürfungen halt, aber sonst eigentlich nix wildes. Hatte ich beim Anruf bei der Rettungsleitstelle auch genau so angegeben, da das eigentlich von Anfang an recht klar war. Die Ganze Feuerwehr-Truppe (komplett mit Helmen und Schutzjacken  ) war wohl dabei, weil das mitten aufm Trail passiert war und der Weg der Bergung anfangs nicht ganz klar war. Die haben den Kollegen erst ordentlich mit Drogen vollgepumpt und dann bestimmt 2km Trail bis zur Straße hochgetragen...


----------



## mcblubb (21. Mai 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ein paar Prellungen und Schürfungen halt, aber sonst eigentlich nix wildes. Hatte ich beim Anruf bei der Rettungsleitstelle auch genau so angegeben, da das eigentlich von Anfang an recht klar war. Die Ganze Feuerwehr-Truppe (komplett mit Helmen und Schutzjacken  ) war wohl dabei, weil das mitten aufm Trail passiert war und der Weg der Bergung anfangs nicht ganz klar war. Die haben den Kollegen erst ordentlich mit Drogen vollgepumpt und dann bestimmt 2km Trail bis zur Straße hochgetragen...



Naja - wenn man, je nach Trail, jemanden 2 km hoch tragen muß, dann braucht man schnell 20 Leute zum abwechseln.

Und was sollen die Feuerwehrleute denn anziehen, außer Ihre Einsatzklamotten? Und das die Freiwilligen so einen Einsatz zur Übung ausweiten liegt auf der Hand und ist m.E. eher nicht zum drüber lachen 

Ich war bei meinem "Unfällchen" recht froh Leute zu sehen, die mir helfen konnten. Ob jeder Mitbiker über adäquate Erste Hilfe Ausbildung verfügt????

Es gibt Sportarten, da gehört das zur Ausbildung und Weiterqualifizierung.

Gruß

MC


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Mai 2008)

Bist du bei der freiwilligen Feuerwehr oder dem THW...? Anders könnte ich dein angepisstes Verhalten irgendwie nicht ganz verstehen. Ich will hier ja niemanden schlechtreden. Ist echt klasse, dass es so tolle Einrichtungen gibt, die in Windeseile ausrücken, wenn man sie braucht und die so viel Einsatz gezeigt haben, um unseren Kumpel zu bergen, so weit ist ja alles wunderbärchen! Aber stell dir bitte mal eine Gruppe von >20 Leuten vor, von denen 2/3 an einem warmen Frühlingstag in dicken, knielangen Jacken und Helmen mit Visier und Nackenschutz um einen Verletzten herumstehen, der (vor dem Drogenabschuss) weitestgehend noch selbst hatte gehen können etc. und dann sag mir mal, dass man dabei nicht wenigstens ein bisschen schmunzeln muss!  Ganz nebenbei hätten die Leutchen sich kräftig blamiert, wenn wir nicht ortskundig gewesen wären und wenn ich nicht 2 mal wie ein Wahnsinniger die komplette Strecke bergauf und bergab durch den Wald gerast wäre (ohne Wanderer zu balästigen! ) um denen zu zeigen, wie der direkteste Fußweg zum Verletzten und wo der nächste KFZ-mäßig befahrbare Weg zu ihm ist. Denn selbst mit zig Karten, Funk (der meistens nicht richtig funktioniert hat) und Enduro-Mopped als Spähtrupp waren die so orientierungslos und unorganisiert, dass der Gestürzte elend verreckt wäre, wenn er was wirklich schlimmes gehabt hätte! Also besser erstmal wissen, wovon man redet, bevor man anfängt rumzunölen!
Mit erster Hilfe wäre in unserem Fall nix zu machen gewesen, ausser, dass wir dem Verletzten hätten beim selbst bis zur nächsten Straße gehen helfen können oder wir hätten versuchen müssen, ihn zu tragen ohne dabei seine Schulter und den daran hängenden Arm zu bewegen. Deshalb waren wir ja wie gesagt auch froh, dass die Hilfe so schnell und zahlreich kam.
Ich habe einen Grundsatz, der meiner Meinung nach für ALLE Bereiche des Lebens zählt: wenn man nicht versucht, das irgendwie locker zu nehmen und es mit Humor zu sehen, sollte man sich besser einen Strick kaufen! Denn wer das Leben zu ernst nimmt, ist geistig bereits tot. Ich weiß übrigens sehr gut, wovon ich spreche, denn ich hatte vor 9 Jahren einen schweren, unverschuldeten Arbeitsunfall, den ich nur mit Glück überlebt habe und nach dem es lange nicht klar war, ob ich nicht für den Rest meines Lebens gelähmt sein werde, was ich auch immernoch in geringem Umfang bin, aber wie man sieht, mache ich das beste draus und sehs mit Humor 

Sorry für den langen Text, aber ich bin allergisch gegen so verkrampfte Sichtweisen...


----------



## Zelle (21. Mai 2008)

Für mich immer wieder ein Grund einfach als hilfsbereiter Mensch mit offenen Augen durch die Welt zu fahren, als mich so einem Haufen anzuschließen. Vorschriften ohne Ende wie z. B., dass ein Helm mit Visier im Wald zu tragen ist, weil man könnte ja gegen einen Zweig kommen der sich dann durch das Auge ins Hirn bohrt.


----------



## mcblubb (21. Mai 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bist du bei der freiwilligen Feuerwehr oder dem THW...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer ist denn hier verkrampft?

Gruß

MC


----------



## guru39 (21. Mai 2008)

Das zitieren üben wir aber nochma


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Mai 2008)

> So ein Verein ist zwar "megaspießig" - wenn die eigene Hütte brennt freut man sich wenn die Jungs kommen.


Geiler Vergleich, Respekt!  Beweist eindeutig, dass du nicht verstanden hast, was ich geschrieben habe.




> zeit um sich die haare zu geelen oder sich Gedanken zu machen, welches T-Shirt schick wäre haben die nicht


Bist ein kleiner Witzbold, was?




> Dann hätte er ja die 2 km laufen können oder?


Noch ein Beweis dafür, dass du nur Buchstaben ankuckst und nicht den Sinn des Textes erfasst...




> Komische Art von Hhumor, wenns gerade meine Kumpel zerbröselt hat - aber gut, schmunzeln kann man


Also wir (incl. dem Verletzten und einigen von den Rettungskräften) haben das alle mit einer angepassten Menge an Humor gesehen. Wir hätten uns ja auch hinstellen und heulen können. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nochmal an den Tip mit dem Strick erinnern... 




> Wenn Ihr denn Leutchen den nächsten Rettungspunkt angegeben hättet, hätten die euch gefunden


Hätte es einen in der Nähe gegeben, hätte ich den wohl genannt, du Schlauberger. Das, was ich am Telefon angegeben hatte, war schon der nähste Punkt, an den ein RTW fahren konnte.




> Wenn Ihr auf den Wegen fahren würdet, die für Biker erlaubt sind, wäre die Suche sicherlich einfacher gewesen


Also bis zu dem Satz hab ich ja echt gedacht, mit dir könnte man noch halbwegs vernünftig reden, aber mit dem Satz hast du dich echt vollkommen disqualifiziert! Du hörst dich ja an wie ein 75jähriger Opa vom PWV oder einer von der Rheinpfalz!  Viel Spass beim Feldwege fahren.


----------



## Kelme (21. Mai 2008)

Wenn da so weitergeht, ist man fast versucht, das Finale der Championsleague heute abend in die Tonne zu treten und das Eimerchen mit Popcorn und das Bier mal wieder neben den Rechner zu stellen ... 


Kelme - noch jemand eine Cola?


----------



## guru39 (21. Mai 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn da so weitergeht, ist man fast versucht, das Finale der Championsleague heute abend in die Tonne zu treten und das Eimerchen mit Popcorn und das Bier mal wieder neben den Rechner zu stellen ...



Ich gugg E kein Fussball! Das wird lustig


----------



## Quente (21. Mai 2008)

Wer hat Lola gerufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (21. Mai 2008)

und was lernen wir daraus, zur vermeidung unnützer diskussionen, wenn man noch laufen kann einfach aus dem wald spazieren und sich ins kh fahren lassen. 

dies auch eine bitte an alle, welche vielleicht irgendwo in der pfalz einen angelegten nicht ganz so legalen trail, sofern es diese überhaupt gibt,  befahren und sich ablegen, schleift euch bis zur straße und lasst euch nicht dort abholen. und als ansporn, meine frau ist mit gebrochener schulter in pds auch ein 3/4 stunde aus dem wald in die zivilisation gelaufen 
und noch besser legt euch nicht ab


----------



## strandi (21. Mai 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> und was lernen wir daraus, zur vermeidung unnützer diskussionen, wenn man noch laufen kann einfach aus dem wald spazieren und sich ins kh fahren lassen.
> 
> dies auch eine bitte an alle, welche vielleicht irgendwo in der pfalz einen angelegten nicht ganz so legalen trail, sofern es diese überhaupt gibt,  befahren und sich ablegen, schleift euch bis zur straße und lasst euch nicht dort abholen. und als ansporn, meine frau ist mit gebrochener schulter in pds auch ein 3/4 stunde aus dem wald in die zivilisation gelaufen
> und noch besser legt euch nicht ab



oder lasst euch von euren homies per klammergriff an der schulter aus dem wald shutteln  
danke nochmals dafür herr speedbullit


----------



## face-to-ground (21. Mai 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Kelme - noch jemand eine Cola?



nur wenn´s eine ist, die noch zucker enthält


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Mai 2008)

@ Kelme: Kuck Fussball, ich bin gleich weg, Virtuous kucken 


@ Speedbullit: schönes Schlusswort


----------



## Kelme (21. Mai 2008)

Geh' irgendwas gucken. Ich war Rad fahren


----------



## mcblubb (22. Mai 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also bis zu dem Satz hab ich ja echt gedacht, mit dir könnte man noch halbwegs vernünftig reden, aber mit dem Satz hast du dich echt vollkommen disqualifiziert! Du hörst dich ja an wie ein 75jähriger Opa vom PWV oder einer von der Rheinpfalz!  Viel Spass beim Feldwege fahren.



Offenbar habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt:

Wenn man wie Dein Kumpel (oder auch ich) auf einem "illegalen" Trail auf die Nase fällt, dann ist nicht der Retter "blöd" der einen nicht findet, sondern man selbst.

Gruß

MC


----------



## Speedbullit (22. Mai 2008)

so wie ich das gelesen habe ist er auf einem der wanderwege gestürzt, illegale, außer du meinst damit wege, welche nicht § 22 Abs.3 LWaldG entsprechen, gibt es am weinbiet nicht.


----------



## mcblubb (23. Mai 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> so wie ich das gelesen habe ist er auf einem der wanderwege gestürzt, illegale, außer du meinst damit wege, welche nicht § 22 Abs.3 LWaldG entsprechen, gibt es am weinbiet nicht.



Guggst Du Beitrag 118. "2 km über Trail tragen."

Ja ich meine §22....

Gruß

MC


----------



## Haardtfahrer (23. Mai 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bist du bei der freiwilligen Feuerwehr oder dem THW...? Anders könnte ich dein angepisstes Verhalten irgendwie nicht ganz verstehen. Ich will hier ja niemanden schlechtreden. Ist echt klasse, dass es so tolle Einrichtungen gibt, die in Windeseile ausrücken, wenn man sie braucht und die so viel Einsatz gezeigt haben, um unseren Kumpel zu bergen, so weit ist ja alles wunderbärchen! Aber stell dir bitte mal eine Gruppe von >20 Leuten vor, von denen 2/3 an einem warmen Frühlingstag in dicken, knielangen Jacken und Helmen mit Visier und Nackenschutz um einen Verletzten herumstehen, der (vor dem Drogenabschuss) weitestgehend noch selbst hatte gehen können etc. und dann sag mir mal, dass man dabei nicht wenigstens ein bisschen schmunzeln muss!  Ganz nebenbei hätten die Leutchen sich kräftig blamiert, wenn wir nicht ortskundig gewesen wären und wenn ich nicht 2 mal wie ein Wahnsinniger die komplette Strecke bergauf und bergab durch den Wald gerast wäre (ohne Wanderer zu balästigen! ) um denen zu zeigen, wie der direkteste Fußweg zum Verletzten und wo der nächste KFZ-mäßig befahrbare Weg zu ihm ist. Denn selbst mit zig Karten, Funk (der meistens nicht richtig funktioniert hat) und Enduro-Mopped als Spähtrupp waren die so orientierungslos und unorganisiert, dass der Gestürzte elend verreckt wäre, wenn er was wirklich schlimmes gehabt hätte! Also besser erstmal wissen, wovon man redet, bevor man anfängt rumzunölen!
> Mit erster Hilfe wäre in unserem Fall nix zu machen gewesen, ausser, dass wir dem Verletzten hätten beim selbst bis zur nächsten Straße gehen helfen können oder wir hätten versuchen müssen, ihn zu tragen ohne dabei seine Schulter und den daran hängenden Arm zu bewegen. Deshalb waren wir ja wie gesagt auch froh, dass die Hilfe so schnell und zahlreich kam.
> Ich habe einen Grundsatz, der meiner Meinung nach für ALLE Bereiche des Lebens zählt: wenn man nicht versucht, das irgendwie locker zu nehmen und es mit Humor zu sehen, sollte man sich besser einen Strick kaufen! Denn wer das Leben zu ernst nimmt, ist geistig bereits tot. Ich weiß übrigens sehr gut, wovon ich spreche, denn ich hatte vor 9 Jahren einen schweren, unverschuldeten Arbeitsunfall, den ich nur mit Glück überlebt habe und nach dem es lange nicht klar war, ob ich nicht für den Rest meines Lebens gelähmt sein werde, was ich auch immernoch in geringem Umfang bin, aber wie man sieht, mache ich das beste draus und sehs mit Humor
> 
> Sorry für den langen Text, aber ich bin allergisch gegen so verkrampfte Sichtweisen...



Hallo zusammen,

zur Erinnerung nochmals der schöne Erlebnisbericht über den Sturz vom Pfingstmontag.

Wie es der Zufall so will, sitze ich doch gestern mit den Feuerwehrleuten aus Neustadt bei einem schönen Riesling zusammen und berichte denen einmal, was hier im Forum so schönes über den Einsatz erzählt wird.

Kurz vorab: Ein wunderschönes Beispiel für subjektive Wahrnehmung, insbesondere selektive Wahrnehmung.

Also, zunächst einmal haben sich die Jungs mächtig darüber gefreut, dass sie die tolle "Übung" machen durften. Dazu haben sie an dem häßlich warmen und mit Sonnenschein verdorbenen Pfingstmontag auch gleich nach dem Piepser ihre Freundinnen und Frauen stehen lassen, sind nicht schwimmen gegangen und haben sich ihre lustigen Anzüge angezogen, weil sie so gerne schwitzen.

Waren auch nicht 20, oder wie später gesteigert über 20, sondern 13.

Nein, sie schwitzen nicht gerne und hätten den Tag lieber ohne Einsatz verbracht. Wenn aber Alarm gegeben wird, läuft eine Routine ab, die für die Schnelligkeit und den Schutz der Helfer erforderlich ist. Die wissen einfach nicht, was kommt und erfahren das meist erst während der Fahrt.

Die Anforderung erfolgte auch nicht unmittelbar über die Biker, sondern vom DRK. Der Notarzt hatte den Bergungsdienst angefordert. Mitteilung: Schlüsselbeinbruch und Verdacht einer Halswirbelsäulenfraktur.

Nix da, blöde Feuerwehrleute, Riesentammtamm usw. Die Maßgabe des Arztes war eindeutig: Da im Wald nicht abschließend untersucht werden konnte, mußte herausgetragen werden. 

Die Feuerwehr wollte möglichst weit anfahren, durfte sie aber nicht. Der Patient mußte bis zur geteerten Straße getragen werden.

Die Feuerwehr wäre auch gern schneller am Ort gewesen, aber der Biker konnte - entgegen der hier abgegebenen Fassung - die Feuerwehrleute leider nur in den Wald hineinführen, nicht aber zum Verletzten.

Der Einsatzleiter ist mit dem Biker in den Wald gelaufen bis er an einer Stelle stand, wo der Verletzte sein sollte. War aber keiner da. Der Guide hat sich dann schnell aus dem Staub gemacht und den richtigen Weg gesucht. Einsatzleiter dann über einen Kilometer im Schweinsgalopp mit voller Montur zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. Erst der Späher des DRK mit dem Motorrad hat die Feuerwehr dann zum tatsächlichen Einsatzort gebracht.

Verletzter wurde mit Schmerzmittel behandelt, weil er Schmerzen hatte.

Feuerwehrjungs, sehr kräftig haben den Pfingstmontag-im-Wald-Fahrer dann in ihrer Freizeit aus Langeweile knapp zwei Kilometer getragen. 

Besonders gut kamen dabei die Sprüche des Bike-Begleiters an: "Das ist doch nix. In ein/zwei Wochen können wir nach so einem Schlüsselbeinbruch wieder heizen."

Auf grenzenloses Unverständnis der Rettungskräfte stieß aber, dass ein Biker meinte, er müsse die Trageaktion durch seine Videoerfassung dokumentieren und den ganzen Transport filmen und dabei den Trägern zwischen den Füßen rumspringen.

Vielleicht trifft die kurze Zusammenfassung der Äußerungen die Stimmung am besten:

"Wenn ich so einen Scheiß höre und dann noch angemacht werde, weil ich am Pfingstmontag mich im Wald für Leute die ich nicht kenne abrackere, dann sollte man eigentlich alles hinschmeißen. Machen wir aber nicht, weil wir gerne helfen. Einmal Feuerwehrmann, immer Feuerwehrmann."

Jetzt werden sich sicher wieder die üblichen Schwachköpfe per Spam melden und mitteilen, dass die Feuerwehrleute es ja freiwillig machen und dann müßten Sie damit leben usw. . Tut mir einen Gefallen: Spart Euch den Müll und denkt ´mal kurz nach, bevor Ihr schreibt.

Die Sache war aus Sicht der hinzugerufenen Feuerwehr ein Notfall, bei dem sie helfen wollten (freiwillige Feuerwehr, nur die Großstädte haben eine Berufsfeuerwehr). Dann werden sie im Schweinsgalopp im voller Kleidung durch den Wald gejagt und müssen sich hinterher, von dem, der den Weg selber nicht kennt, hier als Deppen hinstellen lassen. Für Live-Berichtserstattung haben die Rettungskräfte offenbar auch nicht das gleiche Verständnis wie sturzerprobte Biker.

So, jetzt die andere Seite einfach mal zur Kenntnis nehmen und hoffen, dass die einmal-für-immer Feuerwehrleute auch weiterhin für uns im Notfall da sind.


Haardtfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (24. Mai 2008)

So, mal wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema   

Wollte mich nur nochmal bei dem Biker bedanken, der mir heute netter weise Hilfe angeboten hatte, nachdem ich den 3. Platten hatte  ....wir hatten uns i.d. Nähe vom weißen Stich getroffen   ...ich bin dann noch gut nahc Hause gekommen und bisher hält die Luft  

war heute eh einiges am Eckkopf los....wer war denn alles unterwegs?


----------



## michar (27. Mai 2008)

schade das ich das hier alles ueberlesen habe...ich war zu dem besagten sturz auch zugegen...folgendes hat sich aus meiner sicht zugetragen..weil ich glaub ich leider mich da auch als schuldigen rauslese...
Wie so oft war ich an dem tag auch aufm weg aufs weinbiet und bin traditionell schiebenderweise ueber die straße hochgelaufen..
Kurz vor der hütte sehe ich einen biker wartend an der straße stehn...man kommt ins gespraech...sein freund sei grade in dem steinfeld vor dem hier sog. russenweg schwer gestuerzt...eigentlich wollten sie es so runter probieren..aber man hat sich dann doch entschlossen anzurufen ..er warte auf den rettungsdienst..
Da ich selbst hauptberuflich im rettungsdienst arbeite frage ich ob er betreut wird und sich jemand um in kuemmert....was bejaht wurde...er sei soweit bei bewusstsein...schluesselbein sei aufjedenfall fraktoriert....man redet noch kurz...ich mach mir auch kein stress...ich hasses naemlich dann da hinzurennen und noch wie 10.000 sich wichtig zu machen..bin ja auch privat da...
So...5 min später trifft dann schließlich der notarzt als erstes fahrzeug ein..und mache mich weiter aufn weg nach oben...wo ich die besatzung des inzigste was ich nicht verstanden hab wieso hier, wie eigentlich ueblich, kein hubschrauber geschickt wurde..welcher bei einem solchen einsatz einige vorteile hat..allein rettungswagen treffe die mit einem biker auf dem weg zum verunglückten ist....Man grüßt sich kurz..man kennt sich ja..hehe..und ich mach eine pause und mach mich fertig fuer die abfahrt....
Keine 5 min später kommt mir der notarzt und ein weitere teil der besatzung entgegen und bitten mich wenn moeglich kurz noch die feuerwehr einzuweisen die im rahmen der sog. rettungskette forst standartmaessig!!! mitalamiert wird....
Also warte ich 10 min....keiner kommt...ich denk mir vielleicht sind sie anders hingelaufen  .ich wollt grad reintreten da sehe ich 2 nassgeschwitze feuerwehrleute auf mich zurennen...( generell muss man sagen...gerannt wird eigentlich eh nicht...versicherungstechnisch ist das nicht zulaessig... )...
Also bekleite ich die feuerwehrleute ien stueck bis zur abbiegung die auf das besagte steinstueck fuehrt...und geh dann meiner wege....
Ich habe den verletzten selbst nicht gesehn....und bin davon ausgegagnen das die besagte unfallstelle sich in diesem steinstueck befindet....in welche richtung sich auch der rettungsdienst mit dem anderen biker aufgemacht hat....aus dem oberen bericht scheint es trotzdem nicht geklappt haben....wobei das steinstueck von unten sehr gut einsehbar ist und man aufjedenfall allein schon durch den vorgeeilten rettungsdienst was sehn gemusst haette...

Generell will ich noch sagen...die rettungskette forst...mit der ich ja auch schon in beruehrung gekommen bin auf der arbeit ist halt immer noch ein ausnahmeeinsatz...Diese rettungskette funktioniert ueber diese sog. rettungspkt. die bestimmt jeder schon im wald haengen gesehn hat....und lebt sonst fast nur von einweisern...was meistens das größte problem darstellt..
Keiner kann verlangen das jeder feuerwehrmann oder rettungsdienstler weiss wo welcher weg aufm weinbiet fuehrt...das hat nichts mit inkompetenz zu tun...wenn man gescheit einweiser hingestellt haette waere das denk ich auch kein problem gewesen...und die frage ist jetzt auch...was hat der anrufer der leitstelle erzaehlt...ich weiss auch das es menschen gibt die rufen an...HILFE HILFE...alle sterben..nachher hat nur ein furz quergesessen...also vielleicht auch mal an die eigene nase fassen und ueberlegen was man da erzaehlt...ich bezweifle stark das bei aussagen wie...der koennte auch noch gehn die leitstelle da ein notarzt oder sowas hinschickt...beim besten willen nicht...oder ueberhaupt einen rettungswagen...
Was ich nur jedem raten kann...legt euch am besten nicht im wald so auf die fresse das ihr drauf angewiesen seit...(wo man auch wieder bei dem thema ausreichende protektoren und gute selbsteinschaetzung beim fahren waeren)..man sagt das deutschlang weltweit mit das beste rettungsystem hat....es ist nicht perfekt..aber sehr gut....aber es gibt dinge die sind einfach schwierig...und so geschichten gehoeren dazu...


----------



## Flugrost (8. Juni 2008)

Heute gg 1630 oben auf dem Weinbiet.
Da kamen ca 10min nach dem ersten Biker zwei weitere an. Der erste und ich glaube der zweite fuhren auf sehr hübschen Marin Fullies. Zuerst dachte ich an Tobsn und Christian - aber die kennen uns und hätten bestimmt zurück gegrüßt oder das eine oder andere Wörtchen gewechselt - außerdem war Tops ja mit sieben Eiflern unterwegs und wir sahen nur drei.

Also, wer wart ihr?


----------



## zena (8. Juni 2008)

michar schrieb:


> ....man sagt das deutschlang weltweit mit das beste rettungsystem hat....es ist nicht perfekt..aber sehr gut....aber es gibt dinge die sind einfach schwierig...und so geschichten gehoeren dazu...



ich will nicht zu Allem Stellung nehmen aber ich kann es mir vorstellen dass trotz bestem Rettungssystem die Positionierung eines Verunfallten ohne GPS-Angaben schwierig ist. Das bin ich mal froh dass ich die Rettungskette gelernt habe und kanns nur jedem Biker empfehlen sich damit auch zu beschäftigen. 
Ist es aber nicht sinnvoller im Falle des Falles lieber die 19 222 mit der Ortsvorwahl anzurufen weil dann örtliche Krankenwägen geschickt werden und die Jungs sich vielleicht besser auskennen?

Mal was anderes: warst du nicht gestern mit den anderen Bullit-Jungs aufm Weinbiet so gegen 16:00? Die schönen Räder sind mir gleich aufgefallen nur leider fehlte mir die Puste für längere Konversation 

Grüße
Zena


----------



## Tobsn (8. Juni 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ... Zuerst dachte ich an Tobsn und Christian â¦


Da hast Du richtig gedacht.



Flugrost schrieb:


> â¦ - aber die kennen uns und hÃ¤tten bestimmt zurÃ¼ck gegrÃ¼Ãt oder das eine oder andere WÃ¶rtchen gewechselt â¦


GegrÃ¼Ãt hab ich.



Flugrost schrieb:


> â¦auÃerdem war Tops ja mit sieben Eiflern unterwegs und wir sahen nur dreiâ¦


Die hatten wir vorher abgegeben und waren noch etwas ausrollen.


----------



## Flugrost (8. Juni 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Gegrüßt hab ich.


So sieht das aus,... 

Deja vu - Heute, Location Heidenbrunner Tal, `sind knapp 20min vor euch da angekommen. 
...den weißen Punkt fahr ich auch sehr gerne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (9. Juni 2008)

zena schrieb:


> Ist es aber nicht sinnvoller im Falle des Falles lieber die 19 222 mit der Ortsvorwahl anzurufen weil dann örtliche Krankenwägen geschickt werden und die Jungs sich vielleicht besser auskennen?
> 
> Mal was anderes: warst du nicht gestern mit den anderen Bullit-Jungs aufm Weinbiet so gegen 16:00? Die schönen Räder sind mir gleich aufgefallen nur leider fehlte mir die Puste für längere Konversation
> 
> ...




also generell wird sowieso egal ob du ueber die 19222 oder ueber die 112 anrufst das naechst gelegende rettungsmittel geschickt..sprich das weinbiet liegt in der zustaendigkeit der rettungswache neustadt....ist also egal wie du anrufst....kommt nur drauf an wo der notfall ist...
natuerlich kann es passieren das keine rettungswagen in neustadt frei ist...grade am wochenende laufen weniger autos...und teilweise ist doch viel los....so kann es kommen das dann die rettungswache bad dürkheim oder haßloch anfahren muss..was natuelrich mit der ortskenntniss schon schlechter wird... Es empfiehlt sich sowieso wenn man doch von sicheren frakturen oder auch hws oder bws verletzungen ausgehen muss...sprich wenn sensiblitaetsstoerungen oder auch gefuehlslosigkeit in armen oder beinen usw vorliegen das explizit auch zu sagen..weil bei sowas in 90% wahrscheinlichkeint gleich der hubschrauber geschickt wird....was im wald die größten vorteile hat....Gernell wird eigentlich schon geschaut das bei notfaellen im wald der hubschrauber als notarztzubringer und transportmittel favoristiert wird....allerdings gibts davon halt auch nur einen je bereich....
Wichtig ist halt das man ruhig und sachlich bei der rettungsleitstelle anruft...ruhig auch genau schildern wie und was passiert ist und was fuer schmerzen der patient hat...eine gute meldung ist schonmal die halbe miete...dann brauch sich danach auch keiner beschweren das ploetzlich 20 autos in den wald kommen oder nur 1....


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juni 2008)

Keine Angst, mein Notruf war absolut präzise. Nicht weil ich Erfahrung darin habe, sondern einfach, weil ich über ausreichend gesunden Menschenverstand verfüge.  Beschwert hat sich hier übrigens keiner, diese falsche Auffassung kam nur durch Anfälle von Legasthenie seitens zweier Poster hier zustande, denn ich habe lediglich (wertungsfrei!) angemerkt, dass das Bild mit den vielen voll montierten Feuerwehleuten ein unerwarteter und definitiv leicht amüsanter Anblick war. Zu der Aussage über die Probleme bei der Lokalisierung habe ich mich durch das vorangegangene (mMn provokante) Posting provozieren lassen - hätte ich vielleicht ungeachtet des Wahrheitsgehalts der Aussage besser lassen sollen.

Da ich jetzt meine Prüfungen hinter mir habe, habe ich endlich auch mal genügend Zeit, die Lügen, Verfremdungen und Verleumdungen einer gewissen Ratte klarzustellen, die sich anscheinend sehr toll dabei gefühlt haben muss, wie ein kleines petzendes Kind falsche Tatsachen vor den betroffenen Feuerwehrleuten breitzutreten - vielen Dank!  Aber das geschieht per PN und soll hier bitte nicht fortgeführt werden, da es nicht im Sinn dieses Threads liegt.

Sorry an alle, die das hier ertragen mussten. Es war mir nicht klar, dass ich mit meinen Aussagen eine solche Spam-Welle provoziert habe. Nächstes Mal verteile ich vorher kleine Tütchen mit Humor-Verständniss und Gelassenheit  Ist halt schon doof, wenn man die Grenze zur Ironie nicht erkennt...


----------



## Ottrott (16. Juni 2008)

Wen haben meine Freundin ich denn am Samstag am Einstieg zum Wolkenbruch-Weg (14.6.) gesehen?


----------



## el Zimbo (16. Juni 2008)

...das waren wahrscheinlich Wolfman, Zelle, Bogie und meine Wenigkeit.


----------



## Ottrott (16. Juni 2008)

ok...
das nächste mal lass ich euch nicht vor ;-)


----------



## Zelle (16. Juni 2008)

Ottrott schrieb:


> ok...
> das nächste mal lass ich euch nicht vor ;-)



Zu viel Staub gefressen?


----------



## Ottrott (16. Juni 2008)

nöö, ihr wart zu langsam
oder besser: nicht so schnell, wie ich es euch zugetraut habe. ich bin ja auf euch aufgefahren.
naja, immerhin hat das einen neuen v-max verhindert


----------



## strandi (16. Juni 2008)

jungs...ihr lasst nach


----------



## Zelle (16. Juni 2008)

Alleine kann man immer schneller ... in der Gruppe muss ja immer wieder der "Sicherheitsabstand" aufgebaut werden, was auch bedeutet mal auf gerade Strecke zu bremsen. Für V-Max würde ich dann lieber einen Moment warten bis ich einer Gruppe hinterherschieße


----------



## Kelme (17. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Alleine kann man immer schneller ... in der Gruppe muss ja immer wieder der "Sicherheitsabstand" aufgebaut werden, was auch bedeutet mal auf gerade Strecke zu bremsen. Für V-Max würde ich dann lieber einen Moment warten bis ich einer Gruppe hinterherschieße


Niemals rechtfertigen  .


Andere Frage: Vierergruppe am vergangenen Samstag auf der Fahrt von Lambertskreuz zu "Sieben Wege". Sah irgendwie nach Helm und Schützer im/auf dem Rucksack aus und Fahrtziel ggfs. Drachenfels. Es war "Weibsvolk" anwesend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (17. Juni 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es war "Weibsvolk" anwesend.



"Das Leben des Brian" lässt grüßen


----------



## Kelme (17. Juni 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> "Das Leben des Brian" lässt grüßen


Das hast du jetzt aber schön erklärt  .


----------



## Deleted 48198 (17. Juni 2008)

Muss hier mal meinen Respekt vor einem "älteren" ok bin ich ja auch, daher kann ich das auch sagen, Biker loswerden. War den blauen Punkt vom Weinbiet Right Lindenberg mit einem GT Hardtail mit STARRGABEL und Singlespeeder unterwegs. Bike ist im PW soweit ich weiß einzigartig. Weiß sicher jeder wer gemeint ist. Was ist dein nächstes Projekt?


----------



## el Zimbo (17. Juni 2008)

Als nächstes baut er den Freilauf und die Bremsen aus.  
...und dann irgendwann nur noch ein Rad - das wäre die logische Weiterentwicklung.


----------



## donnersberger (17. Juni 2008)

für mehr "Spass" beim uphill


----------



## Kelme (17. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Als nächstes baut er den Freilauf ... aus.
> ...


Dazu muss ich nur das Hinterrad umdrehen. Das Fixed-Ritzel ist da schon auf der White ENO ecc drauf. Das will ich im Moment aber gar nicht. Und zu brakeless im Gelände habe so meine Meinung .


----------



## Speedbullit (18. Juni 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Niemals rechtfertigen  .
> 
> 
> Andere Frage: Vierergruppe am vergangenen Samstag auf der Fahrt von Lambertskreuz zu "Sieben Wege". Sah irgendwie nach Helm und Schützer im/auf dem Rucksack aus und Fahrtziel ggfs. Drachenfels. Es war "Weibsvolk" anwesend.



das dürften wir gewesen sein, erste gemütliche tour um das handgelenkt zu testen.


----------



## THBiker (22. Juni 2008)

wer kam mir denn auf dem Glaserpfad heute entgegen...scheinte mich zu kennen, aber ich hab nicht schnell genug geschaut 
Waren 6-8 Leute!!! Ich war allein 

Heute war eh die Hölle los im Wald ......das hat man davon wenn man Sonntags fahren muss


----------



## iTom (22. Juni 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> wer kam mir denn auf dem Glaserpfad heute entgegen...scheinte mich zu kennen, aber ich hab nicht schnell genug geschaut
> Waren 6-8 Leute!!! Ich war allein
> 
> Heute war eh die Hölle los im Wald ......das hat man davon wenn man Sonntags fahren muss



Früher aus dem Nest, dann hat man freiere Bahnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzrider (22. Juni 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> wer kam mir denn auf dem Glaserpfad heute entgegen...scheinte mich zu kennen, aber ich hab nicht schnell genug geschaut
> Waren 6-8 Leute!!! Ich war allein
> 
> Heute war eh die Hölle los im Wald ......das hat man davon wenn man Sonntags fahren muss



Ich war dabei, kenne dich aber nur vom Waldtag letztes Jahr und aus den Hütten. War der zweitletze in unserer Gruppe mit dem grünen Bike.


----------



## UHU69 (22. Juni 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Heute war eh die Hölle los im Wald (



Wo


----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2008)

ich treff nie jemanden und kann deshalb hier keinen nützlichen beitrag leisten


----------



## THBiker (23. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Früher aus dem Nest, dann hat man freiere Bahnen



ich glaub ich war früh genug  trotzdem trift man samstags nicht annähernd so viel leute im Wald! (zum Glück)

@Pfalzrider
dich hatte ich gefragt ob du der Letzte bist, oder  ...wer war denn als erstes gefahren??

@guru
im Pfälzerwald zwischen Neustadt und Wachenheim


----------



## pfalz (24. Juni 2008)

de guru kommt net so leicht in die pfalz *duck-und-wech*


----------



## face-to-ground (24. Juni 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich treff nie jemanden und kann deshalb hier *keinen nützlichen beitrag leisten*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2008)

pfalz schrieb:


> de guru kommt net so leicht in die pfalz *duck-und-wech*



Tja, i-wie is des komisch, isch will jo, awa die losse misch net noi wenn
isch ine palz will 

ät Nachtfoggl69,
geh mo in doi Bildergalerie un andworte mo uff moi frog!

alla ihr pelzer


----------



## UHU69 (24. Juni 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> ät Nachtfoggl69,
> geh mo in doi Bildergalerie un andworte mo uff moi frog!



Muscht doch in die Palz - des is vum Winebeat runner ein farbig markierter Weg!
ÜHÜ


----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Muscht doch in die Palz
> ÜHÜ



Shit


----------



## pfalz (24. Juni 2008)

> Muscht doch in die Palz - des is vum Winebeat runner ein farbig markierter Weg!



Mein Reden..


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Juni 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Muscht doch in die Palz - des is vum Winebeat runner ein farbig markierter Weg!


Recycling-Weg?


----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2008)

> da gibt es auch noch andere highlights



alla hopp, shüt isch hab kä Bock uff eich Bagarsch


----------



## THBiker (25. Juni 2008)

So leute...mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück


----------



## UHU69 (25. Juni 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Recycling-Weg?





THBiker schrieb:


> So leute...mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück


Ich habe gestern jemand in MA in der Fußgängerzone getroffen, der hat mich gegrüßt, aber ich kannte ihn nicht. Ein Fahrrad hatte er nicht dabei und ohne Helm und Protektoren habe ich ihn auch nicht erkannt - gehört das hierher


----------



## Zelle (25. Juni 2008)

Das könnte ich gewesen sein! Allerdings war ich nicht in Mannheim, sondern in Frankenthal unterwegs. Auch nicht in der Fußgängerzone, sondern auf der Straße, da in der Nähe des einen Hauses mit dem roten Dach. Und ich war nicht zu Fuß, sondern mit dem Rad unterwegs. Muss ich dann wohl gewesen sein oder?


----------



## eL (25. Juni 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern jemand in MA in der Fußgängerzone getroffen, der hat mich gegrüßt, aber ich kannte ihn nicht. Ein Fahrrad hatte er nicht dabei und ohne Helm und Protektoren habe ich ihn auch nicht erkannt - gehört das hierher




neeee

geh ma bei "Bauer sucht"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockmachine 66 (26. Juni 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> wer kam mir denn auf dem Glaserpfad heute entgegen...scheinte mich zu kennen, aber ich hab nicht schnell genug geschaut
> Waren 6-8 Leute!!! Ich war allein
> 
> Heute war eh die Hölle los im Wald ......das hat man davon wenn man Sonntags fahren muss




Hi TH,
ich bekenne mich schuldig


----------



## THBiker (26. Juni 2008)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:


> Hi TH,
> ich bekenne mich schuldig



ich dacht´s mir ja schon...aber es ging so schnell


----------



## katermurr (2. Juli 2008)

Titus & co. ham uns heut am Gaisberg gesehn. Mein Bruder und ich sind dann irgendwann doch abgefahrn, war aber nett. Seid ihr hier aktiv? Ich war der mitm Blauen und dem Nosedrift in die Kurve nach dem Double


----------



## Titus (2. Juli 2008)

katermurr schrieb:


> Titus & co. ham uns heut am Gaisberg gesehn. Mein Bruder und ich sind dann irgendwann doch abgefahrn, war aber nett. Seid ihr hier aktiv? Ich war der mitm Blauen und dem Nosedrift in die Kurve nach dem Double


----------



## katermurr (2. Juli 2008)

wie? Titus = Titus??? jezz check ich gar nichts mehr


----------



## THBiker (24. Juli 2008)

Wer war denn gestern alles auf dem Weinbiet  ... da war ja die Hölle los  
kurz vorm Weibiet Haus waren 2 (Mädel und Bub ) mit einem grünen Bike  und nem gelben Speci (glaub ich)
dann noch 2 i.d. Spielwiese gesehen....ich war bereits unten
und beim hochfahren noch 3 Leutz!

ach und dann noch die ganzen Rudel an Bikern im Benjentalda habe ich aufgehört zu zählen!


----------



## UHU69 (24. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Wer war denn gestern alles ...



Ich - war aber ganz alleine und habe auch niemanden getroffen


----------



## THBiker (24. Juli 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Ich - war aber ganz alleine und habe auch niemanden getroffen



ich war so um 18:00 auf´m Weinbiet ....glücklicherweise gab´s keine Staus


----------



## Zelle (24. Juli 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Ich - war aber ganz alleine und habe auch niemanden getroffen



Du bist doch schon älter oder ... vielleicht liegt es nur daran, dass Du nicht mehr so weit gucken kannst und es sind ständig Leute mit einem Abstand von mehr als 2 metern vorbei gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (24. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ...gucken...


Sehr geehrter Herr Zelle,
dieser Fred nennt sich "wen hab ich getroffen" und in diesem Sinne habe ich auch geschrieben, dass ich auf dem Weinbiet niemanden getroffen habe. Wenn Sie dieses Wort mit "sehen" oder wie es bei Ihnen heißt "gucken" verwechseln, so ist dies auf eine akut intermittierende semantische Nord-Süd-Verschiebung zurückzuführen. Schließlich haben die Länder Schleswig-Holstein, Hamburg und Bremen in der Pisa-Studie in der Lesekompetenz an letzter Stelle gelegen.
Also: Heute war ich wieder auf dem Weinbiet (15.30 Uhr): ich habe dort einen Rocky-Mountain-Fahrer *gesehen* und anschließend meinen Freund Haardtattack dort *getroffen*.


----------



## Haardtattack (24. Juli 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> ... und anschließend meinen Freund Haardtattack dort *getroffen*.



Stimmt


----------



## --bIgHiT-- (27. Juli 2008)

Hi wer war heute ( 27 juli ) so gegen 3 Uhr oben am Bismarckturm und is runter an de Schlagbaum gefahren??.....waren 2 Leuts mit glaub Specialized Bikes!!....Hab euch gesehen un bin dann auch runter an den Schlagbaum aber dann gleich weiter heim!!

Wollt fragen ob ihr da öfters seit?


----------



## han (27. Juli 2008)

Heute grüner Punkt hoch zum Weinbiet von G.dingens. sind mir direkt beim Einstieg 4 Jungs entgegengekommen, einer mit einem Specialized Enduro/SX und einer mit einem Lapierre mit einem abgerissen Bremsschlauch .
Später ein Litevillefahrer mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze . Ein Ghost und ein Cubefahrer. Oben am Weinbiet war eher nix los.


----------



## THBiker (28. Juli 2008)

Hey Mari

ich dachte wir gehen mal touren 


Wer kam uns denn gestern auf weiß/grün zum lambertzkreuz entgegen?  war ne Gruppe mit ...ich glaub 4 Jungs und 1 Mädel...wir standen grad unten am Einstige in den Trail und wollten nach oben!


----------



## han (28. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Hey Mari
> 
> ich dachte wir gehen mal touren



hast du nicht geschrieben, du bist der, der Sonntags nie kann!??!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (28. Juli 2008)

Jupp, da kann ich doch auch nicht  ich dachte, wir wollten unter der Woche mal cruisen!


----------



## han (28. Juli 2008)

ahsooo, Bike ist starbereit...wann und wo?


----------



## THBiker (28. Juli 2008)

han schrieb:


> ahsooo, Bike ist starbereit...wann und wo?



heute, morgen oder am Donnerstag...besser ist aber heute oder morgen!

jeweils so ab 16:00 wäre ich startklar


----------



## Quente (3. August 2008)

Vier junge Männer mit wehendem Haar, einer mit Damenbart und Hupe, einer mit kleinen Drachen im Rucksack (naja wer`s mag), im Hainbachtal an der Auffahrt zur 







Habt Ihr das Schild vom Tal aus schon gesehen?
Gut sehen können Sie noch die Jungen.
Sportlicher Gruß


----------



## Flugrost (4. August 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Vier junge Männer mit wehendem Haar, einer mit Damenbart und Hupe, einer mit kleinen Drachen im Rucksack (naja wer`s mag), im Hainbachtal an der Auffahrt zur...


 Darf ich uns - nur zum Wiederauffrischen kurz vorstellen? Einer mit Hupe heißt hier Fliegeisen, einer mit Damenbart (verkehrtrum) heißt hier Zimbo, einer mit Dauerverbalhupe heißt hier das Zelle und der mit dem ständigen Koppschüddeln is der Bogie - allesamt kurzrasierte Glatzköppe ohne rechtshaberischen Migrationshintergrund - es war eine der weltbesten Spämtours am Samstach. Ein Hirnriss jagte den nächsten - das muss man erstmal können. 


Quente schrieb:


> Habt Ihr das Schild vom Tal aus schon gesehen?
> Gut sehen können Sie noch die Jungen.
> Sportlicher Gruß


Das haben wir gerochen aber ignoriert, weil wir hart sind. Wir waren , wie immer extrem auf Schweinefleisch fixiert und wussten natürlich weit vorher vom Hilschbachweiherfest. Die Beute dort war schnell vernichtet - Bogie wollte schon auf Bratwurst ausweichen... Pupe!

Die herbste Pupe war wohl leider ich, da ich auf Grund von Termindrücklichkeiten am Schluss das Tempo etwas forciert habe...


----------



## Zelle (4. August 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ein Hirnriss jagte den nächsten (...)


Ach Hirnrisse haben die Geräusche verursacht, die uns die ganze Fahrt nach der ... ihr wisst schon


----------



## Flugrost (4. August 2008)

Es war Dein eigener, den Du die ganze Zeit gehört hast...


----------



## Zelle (4. August 2008)

Ich hatte mein Hirn doch gar nicht dabei:

1. Für AWP-Konversationen brauche ich es nicht, es kann eher hinderlich sein.
2. Zuhause liegt es geschützt und kann im Trail nicht durch Hirnrisse beschädigt werden.
3. Weiß ich jetzt nicht, weil zur Arbeit nehme ich es auch nicht mit.


----------



## mac80 (4. August 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Wer war denn gestern alles auf dem Weinbiet  ... da war ja die Hölle los
> kurz vorm Weibiet Haus waren 2 (Mädel und Bub ) mit einem grünen Bike  und nem gelben Speci (glaub ich)



Das waren wir. Sprich: meine Frau und ich!


----------



## THBiker (4. August 2008)

mac80 schrieb:


> Das waren wir. Sprich: meine Frau und ich!



Ahhhhh Ok ...das war also ein Norco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac80 (4. August 2008)

Schöne Gegend bei Euch!

Bist Du uns zu Beginn unserer Abfahrt vom Weinbiethaus auf dem trail entgegengekommen? Wir haben langsamer gemacht und gegrüßt??

Oben am Weinbiethaus ist kurz zuvor ein Bike mit nem rote kona-stinky gestartet und zwei waren noch anwesend...

Falls nicht, trozdem Grüße!


----------



## THBiker (4. August 2008)

genau, ich habe euch bei eurer Abfahrt gesehen...ca 200m vom Weinbiethaus entfernt! Ich war alleine unterwegs...hinter mir waren noch 3 kerle mit MTBs, kann aber sein, dass ihr die gar nicht gesehen habt


----------



## Quente (17. August 2008)

Neustadt MTB Marathon
Maximilianstr.


----------



## Levty (20. August 2008)

Vorgestern, Montag der 18.08., oben auf dem Königstuhl bei der Kreuzung, an der die Hütte steht.
Zwei Downhiller, einer kannte mich irgendwie beim Namen. Würd jetzt gern wissen, wer das hier im Forum ist 

Diejenigen wissen, um wen es geht.

Cheers.


----------



## THBiker (26. August 2008)

Wer war denn heute alles auf und um den Ecki unterwegs 

ne Gruppe die Richtung Stabenberg wollte und dann auf´s Weinbiet....wir hatten kurz über den blau/gelben Weg gesprochen!

dann noch 3 Jung mit schwererem Gerät am Parkplatz Sensental getroffen

ist jemand hier


----------



## Carnologe (26. August 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Wer war denn heute alles auf und um den Ecki unterwegs
> 
> ne Gruppe die Richtung Stabenberg wollte und dann auf´s Weinbiet....wir hatten kurz über den blau/gelben Weg gesprochen!
> :



Ihr wart alle auf "Stevens" Bikes unterwegs


----------



## Carnologe (26. August 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Vorgestern, Montag der 18.08., oben auf dem Königstuhl bei der Kreuzung, an der die Hütte steht.
> Zwei Downhiller, einer kannte mich irgendwie beim Namen. Würd jetzt gern wissen, wer das hier im Forum ist



Waren bestimmt 2 jungs von uns HD-Freeridern 

Was für Bikes hatten die beiden denn?


----------



## THBiker (26. August 2008)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Waren bestimmt 2 jungs von uns HD-Freeridern
> 
> Was für Bikes hatten die beiden denn?



Nöö waren aus DÜW


----------



## guru39 (26. August 2008)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Waren bestimmt 2 jungs von uns HD-Freeridern
> 
> Was für Bikes hatten die beiden denn?



Des g´sox kenn isch glab isch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (26. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Des g´sox kenn isch glab isch



Sollte man dich kennen?


----------



## black soul (27. August 2008)

wer war denn das am sonntag an der hellerhütte mit nem goldenen??
trek ? ihr wart zu zweit habt nur kurz gehalten.


----------



## captainz3 (30. August 2008)

DÜW ->
Wer war das am Donnerstagabend ca. 19:30 in voller DH-Ausrüstung in der Nähe der Schranke zwischen Bismarckturm und Heidenfels?
Wir waren zu zweit unterwegs, Du bist uns entgegengekommen und die Richtung aus der wir kamen vermuten wir zumindest keine geeignete Strecke für eine entsprechende Abfahrt...aber vielleicht kannst Du uns ja einen Tipp geben.

Grüße,
..vom captain


----------



## rain_rider (2. September 2008)

black soul schrieb:


> wer war denn das am sonntag an der hellerhütte mit nem goldenen??
> trek ? ihr wart zu zweit habt nur kurz gehalten.



vorrausgesetzt am Sonntag (27.08.) waren nicht gleich dutzendweise goldenfarbene TREK-Bikes auf der Hellerhütte, dann war das aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach ich


----------



## black soul (2. September 2008)

rain_rider schrieb:


> vorrausgesetzt am Sonntag (27.08.) waren nicht gleich dutzendweise goldenfarbene TREK-Bikes auf der Hellerhütte, dann war das aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach ich




wow, einen gefunden. war also doch ein trek, wir waren uns nicht ganz sicher. wir sind aus karlsruhe und öfters dort um neustadt unterwegs. 2x SXtrail, stumpi,cannondale und simplon. nächstes mal wird gegrüsst und ein kleines pläuschen gehalten.


----------



## Flugrost (2. September 2008)

Heute 1100 Maikammer/Alsterweiler - ich hab auf meinen Kollegen (Zimbo) gewartet, ihr seid zur Kalmit rauf. Haben uns leider nicht mehr getroffen - wie war die Tour und wo wart ihr?
Grüße vom Leuchtgrünwürfelfahrer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (2. September 2008)

Ach... du warst das. So ist das also wenn man die Leute aus dem Lokalforum nur vom Forennick her kennt.
Also das waren Stephie und ich. Hätte auch damit gerechnet das wir uns nochmal sehen aber war wohl nüx. Tour war kurz und gemütlich. Wenig los aber das habt ihr sicher auch gemerkt
Wir sind nur die Kalmit rauf, dann das Felsenmeer runter bis zum Totenkopf-Parkplatz. Dann nochmal rauf zur Kalmit. Den Trail hinten runter bis zu dem oberen Parkplatz an der Straße. Dann die Downhillstrecke runter und zurück. Wo wart ihr unterwegs?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Flugrost (2. September 2008)

Hi!
Wir sind rauf zur Rietburg (der Blockagebaum oberes Drittel ist endlich weg!), später dann übern Hochberg und sind AWP mäßig in der Sonne liegen geblieben. Den Breitenspiel DH wollten wir später auch noch aber unsere Faulheit hat uns die Tour vermasselt...

Grüße /Armin


----------



## Speedbullit (3. September 2008)

und wir haben uns in pds gesehen 



fitze schrieb:


> Ach... du warst das. So ist das also wenn man die Leute aus dem Lokalforum nur vom Forennick her kennt.
> Also das waren Stephie und ich. Hätte auch damit gerechnet das wir uns nochmal sehen aber war wohl nüx. Tour war kurz und gemütlich. Wenig los aber das habt ihr sicher auch gemerkt
> Wir sind nur die Kalmit rauf, dann das Felsenmeer runter bis zum Totenkopf-Parkplatz. Dann nochmal rauf zur Kalmit. Den Trail hinten runter bis zu dem oberen Parkplatz an der Straße. Dann die Downhillstrecke runter und zurück. Wo wart ihr unterwegs?
> 
> ...


----------



## fitze (3. September 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> und wir haben uns in pds gesehen



Ach...na das wird ja immer doller 
Scheinbar hast nur du mich/uns gesehen. Wo denn genau?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Speedbullit (4. September 2008)

naja ihr wart ja im teamtriko nicht zu übersehen, nachdem ich den heimischen dialekt vernommen habe, habe ich auch kurz mit einer der damen gesprochen.
cu


----------



## GangBangBiker (4. September 2008)

mmmh wie fang ich an ???
also vor 3 oder 4 Wochen kam mir auf nem singletrail ne Gruppe 
von ungefähr 6mannen und ein Weibchen entgegen..
Is nix besonderes ..aber einer (eine) hatt ihre Bikerbrille verloren.
Ich und meine Mannen haben sie an den Baum gehängt unterhalb der Bänke.
Einer fuhr ein Schwarzes CUBE(Fully) Frau war blond ,einer mit ner DH-Machine.
Wir waren zu dritt (2xSpeci(ein Rot und ein Schwarzes)und ein CUBE weiß silber


----------



## fitze (4. September 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> naja ihr wart ja im teamtriko nicht zu übersehen, nachdem ich den heimischen dialekt vernommen habe, habe ich auch kurz mit einer der damen gesprochen.
> cu



Hm OK, ich glaub in "Teamtrikots" waren wir nur einen Tag alle unterwegs. Muss dann in Morzine oder Les Gets gewesen sein, oder? Ach.... warst du der der mit Stephie den "Eierlift" in Morzine hoch gefahren ist?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Speedbullit (4. September 2008)

denke schon, ich grünes vp free meine frau weisses vp free


----------



## stephie (5. September 2008)

fitze schrieb:


> Ach... du warst das. So ist das also wenn man die Leute aus dem Lokalforum nur vom Forennick her kennt.
> Also das waren Stephie und ich. Hätte auch damit gerechnet das wir uns nochmal sehen aber war wohl nüx. Tour war kurz und gemütlich. Wenig los aber das habt ihr sicher auch gemerkt
> Wir sind nur die Kalmit rauf, dann das Felsenmeer runter bis zum Totenkopf-Parkplatz. Dann nochmal rauf zur Kalmit. Den Trail hinten runter bis zu dem oberen Parkplatz an der Straße. Dann die Downhillstrecke runter und zurück. Wo wart ihr unterwegs?
> 
> ...



Ich bin übrigens Stephie 
Bis demnächst auf dem Trail


----------



## Flugrost (5. September 2008)

stephie schrieb:


> Bis demnächst auf dem Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (5. September 2008)

fitze schrieb:


> Hm OK, ich glaub in "Teamtrikots" waren wir nur einen Tag alle unterwegs.


Ja, nur Sonntag, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

@ Speedbulit: Nächstes Mal sagste bescheid und meldest dich zum abendlichen Biersche zischen an! 

Wir sollten ein geheimes IBC-Symbol vereinbaren, dass wir uns leichter erkennen... Rose im Knopfloch?


----------



## Speedbullit (5. September 2008)

bierchen ist immer gut , wir waren leider nur 4 tage da, aber ich denke man sieht sich an der kalmit


----------



## GangBangBiker (6. September 2008)

GangBangBiker schrieb:


> mmmh wie fang ich an ???
> also vor 3 oder 4 Wochen kam mir auf nem singletrail ne Gruppe
> von ungefähr 6mannen und ein Weibchen entgegen..
> Is nix besonderes ..aber einer (eine) hatt ihre Bikerbrille verloren.
> ...



Na wie es aussieht sind die wohl immer noch unterwegs......


----------



## Carnologe (5. Oktober 2008)

Sooo....

Dem (L.P)MTBer und mir sind vorhin bei der Auffahrt zur Weinbietsgaststätte einer Gruppe von 5 Bikern begegnet.
Der Gruppe voran waren 3 Männer und etwas abgeschlagen kamen noch 2 Frauen dazu  Wer seid ihr?

Und...kurz vor der Weinbietsgaststätte kamen uns noch 2 rasante DH'ler entgegen - zu schnell um sich an details erinnern zu können 

(L.P)MTBer war auf einem Specialized HT unterwegs und meiner einer mit einem roten Nicolai Helius ST und schwarzer 66er Marzocchi.

Meldet euch


----------



## THBiker (12. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute

wer war denn alles am Sa auf´m Weinbiet? 

Ist die Gruppe auch hier, mit denen wir dann noch zusammen auf den Stabenberg sind 

Ich meine die Gruppe mit dem Base-Jumper  und den vielen Platten! Ich hatte übrigens dann auch noch einen am Ende des DH´s vom Stabenberg 

Vielleicht sieht man sich die Tage wieder


----------



## bennieNW (12. Oktober 2008)

wer war den gestern bei der großen gruppe alles dabei? ihr seid gerade den schmalen wurzelweg in richtung totenkopf hoch gefahren und ich bin mit einem schwarzem bergamont an euch berg runter vorbei? ihr wart ca. 30 leute?


----------



## THBiker (13. Oktober 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> wer war denn alles am Sa auf´m Weinbiet?
> 
> ...




Da ja doch einige verloren gingen, abgestürzt sind, Defekte hatten muss ich nochmal kurz nachfragen ob alle wieder komplett zu hause angekommen sind


----------



## Quente (26. Oktober 2008)

heute morgen beim einlaufen meiner neuen roten socken vier junge wegzerstörer getroffen .
das hübsche junge mädchen mit dem centurion rohloff ist mir schon mal in höhe von geinsheim, als ich mit dem schnellen rad unterwegs war, begegnet. beim nächsten mal gibt der "alte sack" einen aus.


----------



## UHU69 (26. Oktober 2008)

Schänzelturm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LDVelo (26. Oktober 2008)

Saß heute nach ner kurzen Wandertour zum Hohenberg in meinem Auto neben einem Feldweg oberhalb von Birkweiler und war gerade mit meinem Handy beschäftigt als ein Biker in Richtung Birkweiler an mir vorbei fuhr. Bike war glaub ich grau, Trikot blau/weiß wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe,würde mich mal interesieren ob das jemand war der hier mitliest. War so gegen 14.45 Uhr glaube ich


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Oktober 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Schänzelturm?


zweifelsohne!


----------



## Quente (26. Oktober 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Schänzelturm?


 

joooo. alter mann wieso froogscht du noch dem turm wonn die redd vunn emm hübsche mädel isch?


----------



## UHU69 (26. Oktober 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> joooo. alter mann wieso froogscht du noch dem turm wonn die redd vunn emm hübsche mädel isch?


Man hat so seine Assoziationen wenn man "hübsches Mädel" und "Turm" kombiniert.


----------



## THBiker (27. Oktober 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> das hübsche junge mädchen mit dem centurion rohloff



Ich muss blind sein


----------



## Quente (27. Oktober 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Ich muss blind sein


 

nicht nur der sehende erkennt schönheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (27. Oktober 2008)

Gesehen am Sa.25.10. ca.15Uhr beim Kohlhof und am So.26.10. ca.13.30Uhr am Königstuhl beim "Stoppomat" und Schutzhütte/Lichtung hinter "Drei Eichen".
Du: W, schwarzes/dunkles Hardtail, schwarze/graue Klamotten, blauer/grüner Helm, zu schnell 
Ich: M, schwarzes Fully, rote Windjacke, weißer Helm, zu langsam 

Wer bist du?
Bitte bitte Email/PM


----------



## THBiker (27. Oktober 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> nicht nur der sehende erkennt schönheit.



du meinst die schönheit kommt von innen


----------



## lukabe (28. Oktober 2008)

So... ich suche auch zwei Leute 
Bin leider erst jetzt auf den Thread gestoßen
Bin mit nem Kumpel vor ca. nem Monat (müsste so um den 29.9. rum gewesen sein) zwei Bikern aufm Weg zum Weinbiet begegnet. Der Weg ist meines Wissens der grüne Punkt, einer hatte n schwarzes Canyon Fully, das andere hab ich nich so genau gesehn, war aber glaub ich auch schwarz. An der Stelle lagen einige dickere Äste im Weg und einer von den beiden is (vermutlich) deswegen die Böschung hochgefahrn 
Ich fahr ein silbernes Hardtail und mein Kumpel n schwarzes Fully.
Meldet euch!!!


----------



## iTom (29. Oktober 2008)

freak511 schrieb:


> ... An der Stelle lagen einige dickere Äste im Weg und einer von den beiden is (vermutlich) deswegen die Böschung hochgefahrn
> ...



Einer von den Ästen


----------



## Zelle (29. Oktober 2008)

Sachen gibt's!


----------



## lukabe (29. Oktober 2008)

Ja genau und die zwei werden wahrscheinlich auch die fahrradfahrenden Äste gesehen haben... 
Ne einer von den beiden Bikern natürlich ^^


----------



## Zelle (30. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, ich kann nicht anders 



> *Was ist ^^? *
> ^^, auch Deppendacherl genannt, in extremen Fällen auch ^.^,^-^, ^_^ , ^,..,^ , <(^.^)> [EY, wer hat mir den Kirby geklaut?],=^.^= oder sogar =^__^= oder .<^___^>. Ist ein weit verbreitetes Zeichen unter Pseudokatzen, also Leuten, die gerne Katzen sein würden.
> Manche Pseudokatzen behaupten, es soll eine böse Katze darstellen, andere wiederum meinen, es sei eine fröhliche.
> Man kann es z.B. so aussprechen: DachDach Das ist natürlich echt doof 'DachDach' ^^ oder auch HütchenHütchen
> ...


[Quelle und weiterlesen]


----------



## iTom (30. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Sorry, ich kann nicht anders
> 
> 
> [Quelle und weiterlesen]



Cabriofahrer haben sowas aber nicht

das Dacherl meinte ich latürnich


----------



## Zelle (30. Oktober 2008)

Dafür aber Erbsen!


----------



## lukabe (8. November 2008)

So... nochma ne Anfrage, diesma ganz aktuell:
Hab heute morgen, so gegen 10Uhr, 5 Biker, davon einer mit nem Nikolai, auf der Gimmeldingerstraße auf dem Weg von Gimmeldingen nach Neustadt gesehn. Soweit ich noch was hatten drei davon Integralhelme, die zwei andren normale.
Is davon jemand hier ausm Forum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac80 (9. November 2008)

Heute waren erstaunlich große Gruppen am Koenigstuhl in Heidelberg unterwegs!

Bin an drei Eichen die Trails hinaufgekommen und auf ca. 20 Mann gestossen, welche eine Halbe Std. später mir auf dem Trail hinauf erneut entgegenkamen. 

Auch jedesmal freundlich grüßten, davon jemand hier???


----------



## Carnologe (9. November 2008)

Wenn da Nicolais dabei waren, dann kann ich mir denken wer das war


----------



## mac80 (9. November 2008)

Kann nicht sagen ob da Nicolais dabei waren! 

Aber es waren keine Freerider! Sondern gemischt, Tour bis All Mountain würd ich sagen.

Diejenigen müssten sich erinnern. War mit nem grünen Bike auf deren Abfahrttrails bergauf unterwegs. Einer davon hat ein bissl längere blonde Haare, wir sind uns schon ab und an übern weg gefahren (auch mal kurz unterhalten aufn KS)

Wollt nur wissen wer's ist und ob die auch hier sind!?

Grüße

ps.: Glaube Deine Nicolaipiloten (sollte es sich dabei um Freerider handeln) sind mir bekannt. 
Aber oben am KS war auch eine größer Amerikanische Gruppe! 

Ah, nochetwas! Wer sind die zwei (als auch mehr) einer mit nem 08er Pitch Pro (also gelb & Asiatic) und der andere mit nem Speci Enduro (schwarz bis dunkelgrau??) Fahren in letzter Zeit auch regelmäßig zu meinen Zeiten da oben rum! Haben auch schon kurz geredet.


----------



## Tobsn (22. Dezember 2008)

Wer waren denn die zwei Gestallten, die gestern im Dunkeln ohne Licht auf der Suche nach Essen im Lambertskreuz eingefallen sind? 
War schön Euch mal wieder zu treffen. 
Hoffe Ihr hattet noch viel Spaß auf dem Wolkenbruchweg.


----------



## THBiker (22. Dezember 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hoffe Ihr hattet noch viel Spaß auf dem Wolkenbruchweg.



Im Dunkeln und ohne Licht  Na RESPEKT


----------



## OZM (22. Dezember 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ... War schön Euch mal wieder zu treffen.
> Hoffe Ihr hattet noch viel Spaß auf dem Wolkenbruchweg.



geht mir auch so 

danke den hatten wir 



THBiker schrieb:


> Im Dunkeln und ohne Licht ...



keine Sorge, am L+ haben wirs dann montiert - es war genug Licht 

OZM


----------



## THBiker (22. Dezember 2008)

OZM schrieb:


> geht mir auch so
> 
> danke den hatten wir
> 
> ...



ah ihr wart dasok....das hätt mich auch schwer beeindruckt, den Weg im Dinkeln zu fahren


----------



## Maunzel (22. Dezember 2008)

Sorry wenn ich hier jetzt mal den Fred missbrauche und wenn´s hier nich soo recht reinpasst

Ich bin nach weihnachten für eine woche im Pfälzerwald (Landstuhl) bei bekannten zu Besuch und wollte die gelegenheit mal nutzen um was MTB im Pfälzerwald zu fahren..

Da ich nicht soo die großartige Ortskenntnis habe und das mit dem alleine durch die gegend gurken  nicht so den spaß macht wollte ich mal fragen ob mir jemand sagen könnte wo ich ggf anschluss finden könnte

grüße Marcel


----------



## guru39 (22. Dezember 2008)

macht ihn fertig, bitte 

aufm Trail natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (23. Dezember 2008)

Maunzel schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich hier jetzt mal den Fred missbrauche und wenn´s hier nich soo recht reinpasst



was war denn dein Auswahlkriterium für diesen Fred ....stand er zufällig grad ganz oben oder hattest du gewürfelt 
Schönen Urlaub in der Hinterpfalz


----------



## Maunzel (23. Dezember 2008)

Nöö weil ich einfach gehofft habe das hier mal Leute aus allen Regionen reinschauen....  

Und vllt jemand dabei wäre der dort in der nähe fährt bzw. weiterhelfen könnte aber na ja ^^


----------



## LDVelo (16. Februar 2009)

Um den Thread nicht in Vergessenheit geraten zu lassen poste ich jetzt auch einfach mal eine "Personenfahndung"

Gestern Nachmittag kamen mir zwei MTBler entgegen als ich vom Hohenberg Richtung Birkweiler fuhr. Beschreibung kann ich leider keine abgeben da ich aufgrund meiner nicht vorhandenen technischen MTB- Fähigkeiten zu sehr damit beschäftigt war mich auf dem Rad zu halten bei den ganzen losen Steinen die da überall unter dem Schnee versteckt waren. Da die Anzahl an MTBlern am Hohenberg aber für gewöhnlich sehr überschaubar ist wissen die beiden natürlich wer gemeint ist.  Würde mich interesieren ob das jemand aus dem Forum war?


----------



## lukabe (16. Februar 2009)

Hab da auch noch ne Anfrage: Wir ham uns letztens schon aufm Bergstein getroffen und jetzt gestern nochma aufm Weinbiet, Bike isn graues Spezi Enduro. Ich bin der dem so warm is 
Fühlt sich jemand hier ausm Forum angesprochen?


----------



## Houschter (17. Februar 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Um den Thread nicht in Vergessenheit geraten zu lassen poste ich jetzt auch einfach mal eine "Personenfahndung"
> 
> Gestern Nachmittag kamen mir zwei MTBler entgegen als ich vom Hohenberg Richtung Birkweiler fuhr. Beschreibung kann ich leider keine abgeben da ich aufgrund meiner nicht vorhandenen technischen MTB- Fähigkeiten zu sehr damit beschäftigt war mich auf dem Rad zu halten bei den ganzen losen Steinen die da überall unter dem Schnee versteckt waren. Da die Anzahl an MTBlern am Hohenberg aber für gewöhnlich sehr überschaubar ist wissen die beiden natürlich wer gemeint ist.  Würde mich interesieren ob das jemand aus dem Forum war?



Na zumindest scheint ja deine Einkaufstour in MA erfolgreich gewesen zu sein. Und, wie fährt das neue Rad? 
Täusch dich mal nicht bzgl. dem Hohenberg, da ist schon Verkehr. Gehört auch fest zu meinem Sommerprogramm! Und als Belohnung dann en Schorle beim Sternl!


----------



## LDVelo (17. Februar 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Na zumindest scheint ja deine Einkaufstour in MA erfolgreich gewesen zu sein. Und, wie fährt das neue Rad?
> Täusch dich mal nicht bzgl. dem Hohenberg, da ist schon Verkehr. Gehört auch fest zu meinem Sommerprogramm! Und als Belohnung dann en Schorle beim Sternl!



Hallo Houschter, ja die Einkaufstour hat sich echt gelohnt. Hab beim Stadler fast alles gefunden was ich gesucht habe. Vor allem die Beratung war super weil nicht typisch. Der Verkäufer ist nicht jedesmal zu den Produkten der höchsten Preiskategorie gerannt und hat durchaus auch mal billigere Produkte empfohlen. Und er hat sich sehr viel Zeit genommen.Also echt top der Laden
Musste bei der Tour allerdings feststellen das das AMS selbst auf der Straße schon mehr Kraft abverlangt als mein bisheriges Alltags-Hardtail. Das war mir natürlich vorher schon klar, allerdings hatte ich den Unterschied nicht so hoch eingeschätzt. Bin auf der Waldautobahn vom Keschdebusch zum Hohenberg raufgefahren. Es ist wirklich sehr peinlich aber ich muss gestehen das ich am steilsten Teil des Anstiegs mehrmals Pausen einlegen musste. Da muss wohl noch einiges an Kondition aufgebaut werden.

bzgl. Sternl: Warst du schon beim Sternl- West?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (17. Februar 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Musste bei der Tour allerdings feststellen das das AMS selbst auf der Straße schon mehr Kraft abverlangt als mein bisheriges Alltags-Hardtail. Das war mir natürlich vorher schon klar, allerdings hatte ich den Unterschied nicht so hoch eingeschätzt. Bin auf der Waldautobahn vom Keschdebusch zum Hohenberg raufgefahren. Es ist wirklich sehr peinlich aber ich muss gestehen das ich am steilsten Teil des Anstiegs mehrmals Pausen einlegen musste. Da muss wohl noch einiges an Kondition aufgebaut werden.
> 
> bzgl. Sternl: Warst du schon beim Sternl- West?



Da musst noch etwas mit dem Setup experimentieren, bis du den besten Kompromiss für dich gefunden hast. Immer Dämpferpumpe ins Gepäck und mit dem Luftdruck variieren. 

Sternl-West muß als Winterlösung ab und an sein, aber in Birkweiler ist halt das "Original"


----------



## LDVelo (17. Februar 2009)

Danke für den Setup-Tipp. Aber meine Probleme liegen derzeit wohl weniger im Setup des Bikes als im Setup meiner Beinmuskulatur

Werd kucken das ich diese Woche mal noch Ohrensfels-Landauer Hütte- Dreimärker-Annakapelle fahre. Die Strecke hat zwar so gut wie null Trailanteil, aber ich denke zum langsamen Konditionsaufbau ist sie gut geeignet. Man muss es ja nicht gleich übertreiben


----------



## Houschter (17. Februar 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Werd kucken das ich diese Woche mal noch Ohrensfels-Landauer Hütte- Dreimärker-Annakapelle fahre. Die Strecke hat zwar so gut wie null Trailanteil, aber ich denke zum langsamen Konditionsaufbau ist sie gut geeignet. Man muss es ja nicht gleich übertreiben



Die Runde ist auch mit 50% Trailanteil zu haben


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Februar 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Täusch dich mal nicht bzgl. dem Hohenberg, da ist schon Verkehr.


Verkehr am Hohenberg? Hab ich da noch zu keiner Jahreszeit erlebt... 




LDVelo schrieb:


> Musste bei der Tour allerdings feststellen das das AMS selbst auf der Straße schon mehr Kraft abverlangt als mein bisheriges Alltags-Hardtail. Das war mir natürlich vorher schon klar, allerdings hatte ich den Unterschied nicht so hoch eingeschätzt.


Also wenn die Reifen auf deinem Hardtail nicht immens schmaler/glatter sind und das auch kein Ultralight-Teil ist, sollte de Unterschied eigentlich nicht soooo extrem sein...! Sind vielleicht echt noch paar Sachen am Setup zu machen. Wenn ich mein >16kg Fully mit 1,6-1,8 bar in den Reifen die Kalmit rauf quäle kann man von mehr Kraft abverlangen sprechen 




Houschter schrieb:


> Die Runde ist auch mit 50% Trailanteil zu haben


Oh ja!  Da gibts einige sehr nette Trails in der Gegend...

@ LDVelo: kannst dich ja mal melden, ich bin ab heute (Mittwoch...!) mittag zuhause und habe jetzt Semesterferien, könnte also mal ne Runde mit dir drehen.


----------



## Houschter (18. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Verkehr am Hohenberg? Hab ich da noch zu keiner Jahreszeit erlebt...


Na zumindest am 1. Mai schon, aber das ist ein anderes Thema!
Hast schon Recht, viel Betrieb ist nicht. Mit dem Trauerspiel von Turm ja auch kein Wunder!



			
				Smubob schrieb:
			
		

> @ LDVelo: kannst dich ja mal melden, ich bin ab heute (Mittwoch...!) mittag zuhause und habe jetzt Semesterferien, könnte also mal ne Runde mit dir drehen.


Morgen Mittag hätt ich auch Zeit....


----------



## LDVelo (18. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Verkehr am Hohenberg? Hab ich da noch zu keiner Jahreszeit erlebt...
> 
> 
> Also wenn die Reifen auf deinem Hardtail nicht immens schmaler/glatter sind und das auch kein Ultralight-Teil ist, sollte de Unterschied eigentlich nicht soooo extrem sein...! Sind vielleicht echt noch paar Sachen am Setup zu machen. Wenn ich mein >16kg Fully mit 1,6-1,8 bar in den Reifen die Kalmit rauf quäle kann man von mehr Kraft abverlangen sprechen
> ...



Naja das Hardtail wurde halt nur in der Stadt gefahren, deshalb waren da keine MTB Reifen drauf. Schwalbe Landcruiser mit 3,XX bar sind halt was anderes als NN und RR mit 2 bar

Danke für das Tourenangebot.Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch aber ich glaube da hättest du keinen Spaß dran mit so ner Luftpumpe wie mir durch den Wald zu schleichen. Wegen meiner nichtvorhandenen Kondition sind steilere und/oder längere Anstiege ohne häufige Pausen nicht zu machen. Da hätte ich die ganze Zeit ein schlechtes Gewissen euch gegenüber Aber ich komme gern auf dein Angebot zurück wenn ich das gefühl habe das ich eine einigermaßen vernünftige Kondition aufgebaut habe. 
Obwohl ich in nächster Zeit wahrscheinlich auch Zeit im Überfluss haben werde da ich dank Wirtschaftskrise seit gestern arbeitslos bin:kotz:


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Februar 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Morgen Mittag hätt ich auch Zeit....


Klingt gut! Also wenn LDVelo sich nicht quer stellt, könnten wir ja in der Ecke Orensfels/3 Buchen/Annakapelle ne gemütliche Runde zusammen drehen? Würde dann ggf. ein paar kleine Änderungen vorschlagen, aber das kann man ja spontan sehen.




LDVelo schrieb:


> Danke für das Tourenangebot.Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch aber ich glaube da hättest du keinen Spaß dran mit so ner Luftpumpe wie mir durch den Wald zu schleichen. Wegen meiner nichtvorhandenen Kondition sind steilere und/oder längere Anstiege ohne häufige Pausen nicht zu machen. Da hätte ich die ganze Zeit ein schlechtes Gewissen euch gegenüber Aber ich komme gern auf dein Angebot zurück wenn ich das gefühl habe das ich eine einigermaßen vernünftige Kondition aufgebaut habe.
> Obwohl ich in nächster Zeit wahrscheinlich auch Zeit im Überfluss haben werde da ich dank Wirtschaftskrise seit gestern arbeitslos bin:kotz:


Das mit deinem Job ist echt mies! Tut mir leid 
Aber mach dir keine falschen Illusionen was meine Kondition angeht... seit meinem Schlüsselbeinbruch Anfang September war ich ganze 4 Mal im Wald...! Sonst nur 3,5km zur Uni und zurück, dadurch wird man nicht wieder fit. Außerdem fahr ich mit dem MTB, um Spaß zu haben, nicht um X km in Y h runter zu reißen. Ich bin letztens auch mit ner Gruppe Leuten unterwegs gewesen, die (fast) alle vorne nur 1 Kettenblatt hatten, einige sogar Singlespeed, da sie normal meist nur Dirt und Street fahren. Die haben fast den ganzen Berg hoch geschoben, war auch mal ok. Und als ich das erste Mal mit meinem Kumpel unterwegs war, hat er nach weniger als 2km abgekackt  ...jetzt isser fitter wie ich! Also wenn du Bock (und Zeit) hast, lass uns doch einfach morgen bissl fahren gehen


----------



## Houschter (18. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Klingt gut! Also wenn LDVelo sich nicht quer stellt, könnten wir ja in der Ecke Orensfels/3 Buchen/Annakapelle ne gemütliche Runde zusammen drehen? Würde dann ggf. ein paar kleine Änderungen vorschlagen, aber das kann man ja spontan sehen.



Na dann los! Wann und wo ist Treffpunkt? 

@LDvelo: einfach mitfahren, macht mehr Laune als allein und wegen mangelnder Fitness ist noch keiner verjagd worden.


----------



## LDVelo (18. Februar 2009)

Ok ihr habt mich überzeugt, aber sagt hinterher nicht ich hätte euch nicht gewarnt

Will morgen früh nochmal zu Gaab fahren um zwei Dinge nachsehen zu lassen, könnte also nicht allzu früh.

Wann und wo soll denn Treffpunkt sein?


----------



## Optimizer (18. Februar 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Na dann los! Wann und wo ist Treffpunkt?



sonntach wär mir Recht

Gruß
Optimizer - mit dran häng...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Februar 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Na dann los! Wann und wo ist Treffpunkt?


Also ich bin flexibel... ich muss nur noch nach LD zum Velo  das Schaltauge am Fully richten, dann hab ich Zeit. Vielleicht so um 1 in Siebeldingen?

Hab euch sicherheitshalber auch noch ne PM geschickt...


----------



## LDVelo (18. Februar 2009)

Da Houschter ja vorher noch arbeiten muss und 13.00 Uhr in Siebeldingen für ihn evtl zu knapp ist würde ich vorschlagen das Houschter und ich uns um 13.00 Uhr in LD treffen(alter Messplatz?) und dann zu dir nach Siebeldingen fahren (Treffpunkt Kirche?)


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Februar 2009)

Also dann so ca. 13:30 in Siebeldingen? Wenn es zeitlich zu knapp ist, können wir gern auch 14 Uhr sagen!? Treffpunkt Kreuzung bei der Kirche, würd ich sagen.


----------



## LDVelo (18. Februar 2009)

Also von meiner Seite wäre 13.30 in Siebeldingen ok. 30 Minuten von LD bis dorthin müssten ja reichen. Also wenn wir pünktlich um 13.00 Uhr in Landau loskommen denke ich würde 13.30 passen. Wenn Houschter allerdings lieber etwas später fahren will ist es auch gut.

Houschter?


----------



## Houschter (19. Februar 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Houschter?



Na dann 13 Uhr in Landau am alten Messplatz!  Bzw. 13:30 in Siebeldingen....

Bis später


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Februar 2009)

Bestens! 


Dann bis später  ...und zieht euch warm an!


----------



## Houschter (19. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bestens!
> 
> 
> Dann bis später  ...und zieht euch warm an!



Bin schon mit dem Bike zur Arbeit, war kuschlig!


----------



## LDVelo (19. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bestens!
> 
> 
> Dann bis später  ...und zieht euch warm an!



So warm wie es die aktuelle Ausrüstung eben zulässt

Bis später


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Februar 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> So warm wie es die aktuelle Ausrüstung eben zulässt


Soll ich dir noch was Warmes mitbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (19. Februar 2009)

Das liest sich wie die Verabredung dreier pubertierender Mädels zum Eislaufen.
Weitermachen und nach der Tour "kennt" ihr euch ja dann auch .


----------



## Optimizer (19. Februar 2009)

ich find das gut hier, was da läuft... 
scheint sich ein neuer Biketreff/Bikegrüppchen um Landau zu bilden.
Und das Ganze liegt sehr nahe in meinem "Einflußbereich"...


----------



## Houschter (19. Februar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das liest sich wie die Verabredung dreier pubertierender Mädels zum Eislaufen.
> Weitermachen und nach der Tour "kennt" ihr euch ja dann auch .



Jetzt heer uff uns immer zu foppe sunscht simmer dir nimmie gut!


----------



## Kelme (19. Februar 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ich find das gut hier, was da läuft...
> scheint sich ein neuer Biketreff/Bikegrüppchen um Landau zu bilden.
> Und das Ganze liegt sehr nahe in meinem "Einflußbereich"...


Nee, nicht falsch verstehen. Ich find's ja auch in Ordnung (und außerdem ist es völlig wurscht, was ich dazu meine). 
Einzig der Drang des Optimizers seine Einflusssphäre nach Osten zu erweitern macht mir Sorge. Willst du unbedingt mal ins flache Land vor der Pfalz gucken? 


Kelme - minimaler Helmlampentest erfolgreich


----------



## Optimizer (19. Februar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Einzig der Drang des Optimizers seine Einflusssphäre nach Osten zu erweitern macht mir Sorge. Willst du unbedingt mal ins flache Land vor der Pfalz gucken?



Ich muss doch vor der drohenden Niederkunft noch Claims abstecken, dies ist für Osten und Süden geplant... (Süden ist schon in Umsetzung, der Franzose kann in Deckung gehen)


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Februar 2009)

Ihr sinn jo nimmi ganz sauwer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (19. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ihr sinn jo nimmi ganz sauwer!


... und das ist gut so!


Kelme - bekennender Schmutzfink


----------



## LDVelo (19. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Soll ich dir noch was Warmes mitbringen?



Wenn du schon so fragst, gegen nen schönen Dornfelder Glühwein hätte ich nichts einzuwenden



> Das liest sich wie die Verabredung dreier pubertierender Mädels zum Eislaufen.



Jetzt hast du uns entlarvt Der offizielle Landauer "Tokio-Hotel-Biketreff"

Aber mal im Ernst, ich hoffe das es heute auf den Trails eher weniger etwas mit Eislaufen zu tun hat


----------



## Kelme (19. Februar 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> ... Der offizielle Landauer "Tokio-Hotel-Biketreff")


Den Namen würde ich mir schützen lassen


----------



## LDVelo (19. Februar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Den Namen würde ich mir schützen lassen



Ich glaub mit so einem Namen muss man sich eher vor anderen Bikern schützen lassen

Andere Biker:










Mitglieder des Tokio-Hotel Treffs:


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Februar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das liest sich wie die Verabredung dreier pubertierender Mädels zum *Eislaufen*.


Jo, also Eis (und Schnee) hatten wir mehr als uns lieb war und laufen mussten wir an manchen (zum Glück nur wenigen) Stellen auch. Es Kelme hatte also garnicht so unrecht, der Seggl!  War aber alles in allem ne sehr schöne Tour, die erste "richtige" nach meinem letzten Crash, dementsprechend bin ich ach ferdich wie ä Rieb! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


(schöner Smilie, den klau ich mal)
Jetzt erst mal 3 Portionen Pasta schaufeln und ab auf die Couch!


----------



## lukabe (19. Februar 2009)

stimmt war ziemlich icy heut im Wald... bin mit nem Kumpel vom Weinbiet in Richtung Haardt runter gefahren und hab mich zwischendrin mal schön abgelegt... dank Protektoren aber alles heile


----------



## Tobsn (19. Februar 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ich find das gut hier, was da läuft...
> scheint sich ein neuer Biketreff/Bikegrüppchen um Landau zu bilden.
> Und das Ganze liegt sehr nahe in meinem "Einflußbereich"...


Wie?  Der Houschter wird mir untreu? 

Hoffe Ihr habt Ihn nicht zu hart ran genommen.
Er ist doch so zart besaitet.
Bei mir darf er immer im Schwallschatten fahren.


----------



## Houschter (19. Februar 2009)

Feine Tour war das heute, auch wenn ich mir zeitweise wie ne "Eisprinzessin" vorkam! 




Sind von St Johann über Ringelsberg, Landauer Hütte, Neuscharfeneck, Drei Buchen ins Modenbachtal, dann wieder hoch zum Benderplatz, über Schänzelturm und Heldensteine runter zum Forsthaus. Wieder zurück zu Drei Buchen und dann aufgrund der fortgeschrittenen Stunde ab ins Tal



@Tobsn: meinst du diesen Schatten???


----------



## LDVelo (19. Februar 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wie?  Der Houschter wird mir untreu?
> 
> Hoffe Ihr habt Ihn nicht zu hart ran genommen.



Hätte er nicht öfters mal gewartet hätten wir ihn kaum zu Gesicht bekommen

War wirklich ne super Tour. Danke an euch beide für die hilfreichen Tipps, die haben mir gut weitergeholfen.

Muss allerdings sagen das die Tour heute für mich konditionsmäßig schon ziemlich das Maximum war, ich glaube wenn wir noch auf die Trifelsblickhütte gefahren wären könnte ich jetzt nicht mehr aufrecht gehen


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Februar 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wie?  Der Houschter wird mir untreu?


Anscheinend gibts du ihm nicht genug Liebe  




Tobsn schrieb:


> Hoffe Ihr habt Ihn nicht zu hart ran genommen.
> Er ist doch so zart besaitet.


Dem Zustand meiner Beine nach zu urteilen, hat er eher uns ran genommen. Das hat er sicher von DIR! 




Houschter schrieb:


> Feine Tour war das heute, auch wenn ich mir zeitweise wie ne "Eisprinzessin" vorkam!


Die warst du in der Tat! Du bist ja über das ganze Eis einfach so drüber ohne zu rutschen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Die Trifelsblickhütte fahren wir ein andres Mal! 

BTW: hier noch die 3 Bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LDVelo (20. Februar 2009)

Hab garnicht mitbekommen das du ein Bild von mir gemacht hast Haben ne gute Quali für Handyfotos wie ich finde. Die Kamera meines Handys kann man dagegen echt in der Pfeife rauchen


----------



## Levty (20. Februar 2009)

Krass, bei uns kann man nicht fahren, da zu viel Schnee


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Februar 2009)

Hast ja (wie man sieht) auch gerade weggekuckt 

Ja, wenn das Licht gut ist, ist die Kamera echt ok! Originalauflösung übrigens 5MPx - für ein Handy nicht übel.


@ Lev: in so Gefilde begeb ich mich am WE, wenns klappt


----------



## BullsHardtrail (20. Februar 2009)

@lev:Kann das sein das du letzten Sommer mal in der Nähe von Wiesloch unterwegs warst??


----------



## Houschter (20. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Krass, bei uns kann man nicht fahren, da zu viel Schnee


Bei uns ist der Schnee leider vom darauffolgenden Regen zu so ner Restschnee-Eis-Kruste mutiert, fiese Sache.

Aber Spass machts, hinter jeder Kurve lauert ein Adrenalinschub!


----------



## Levty (20. Februar 2009)

BullsHardtrail schrieb:


> @lev:Kann das sein das du letzten Sommer mal in der Nähe von Wiesloch unterwegs warst??


Mit meinem gelben Singlespeeder mit Sicherheit. Bestimmt war es so halb 4 Nachts und ich hab Schlangenlinien geübt  Das war so ca. jede Woche .

Ne, kann mich echt nicht erinnern, mit dem MTB beu euch rumgegurkt zu haben.

Wieso?

@ Smu:
Ja, dieses WE wollte ich eigentlich mit einer Freundin zum Feldberg, aber leider sind meine Jungs in Köln am Start - man(n) muss Prioritäten setzen


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> @ Smu:
> Ja, dieses WE wollte ich eigentlich mit einer Freundin zum Feldberg, aber leider sind meine Jungs in Köln am Start - man(n) muss Prioritäten setzen


Das mache ich auch - und gehe Snowboarden


----------



## BullsHardtrail (20. Februar 2009)

@lev: Hab gedacht du wärst es gewesen, weil einer mit nem Banshee vorbei gedüst ist.
Gibt es hier noch einen anderen Bansheefahrer??


----------



## bennieNW (10. März 2009)

hallo,

wer kommt aus neustadt und fährt zufällig ein silbernes stevens hardtail oder ein steppenwolf? seh den jenigen immer bei uns am müller in der stadt starten, falls du hier im forum bist, sag mal bescheid 


gruss

benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennieNW (18. März 2009)

sorry für doppelpost, aber ändern geht nicht mehr 

wer war denn der nette biker in weiss heut, der auch zur hohen loog hoch ist? danke für dein hilfsangebot, als wir die eine panne hatten, wir hättes es annehmen sollen, weil der zweite schlauch war leider auch defekt, das ende vom lied => allein runter in die stadt fahren neuen schlauch holen und wieder hoch *G*


----------



## THBiker (27. April 2009)

wer war denn am Samstagmittag alles auf´m Weinbiet  war ja einiges los!!


----------



## lukabe (27. April 2009)

War einer von euch hier ausm Forum am Sonntag mittag im Gimmeldinger Tal da wos zum Stabenberg hochgeht? Hab nämlich drei Biker gesehn, einer davon (wenn ich das richtig gesehn hab) mit nem LaPierre und einer mit nem Spezi (der dritte weiß ich nich mehr).
Ich(silbernes Hardtail) war mit meinem Vater (Grünes Freiwild) und meinem Bruder (weiß/silbernes Dynamics) aufm Weg aufs Lambertskreuz...


----------



## han (27. April 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> wer war denn am Samstagmittag alles auf´m Weinbiet  war ja einiges los!!



ich, inkl Frau und Hund.. beide sehr Konditionslos, darum nicht mal GA1


----------



## THBiker (27. April 2009)

han schrieb:


> ich, inkl Frau und Hund.. beide sehr Konditionslos, darum nicht mal GA1



Na euch hab ich ja glücklicherweise noch gekannt  hoffentlich fahren wir bald mal wieder zusammen so ne Konditionsrunde


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. April 2009)

Viele Grüße an die beiden Vögel, die gestern quasi zeitgleich mit uns vom Ringelsberg nach St. Johann runter sind. Wir müssen uns unbedingt mal treffen, damit ihr mir zeigen könnt, wie man so geile Bremsungen mit blockiertem Hinterrad aus voller Fahrt bis zum Stillstand machen kann  Meine Fahrtechnik ist für sowas leider noch nicht gut genug  Oder es liegt daran, dass das nur mit neon-orangenen Maguras so gut geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (3. Juni 2009)

Gruss an Alle, die ich getroffen und nicht explizit gegrüßt habe. 
Waren einfach too many.
In dem Gewusel war eh kaum jemand auszumachen.





Wer war da jetzt eigentlich alles dabei? 


Atomica,
Zena,
Flugrost,
Zimbo,
KneesWhatEver,
Nico,
OZM,
Kawilly,
Elchen,
PirateZelle
???


----------



## Optimizer (3. Juni 2009)

das bild wurde doch auch prima in den Thread "Das große Miteinander" passen...!?!


----------



## Zelle (3. Juni 2009)

Schönes Foto 



Tobsn schrieb:


> Wer war da jetzt eigentlich alles dabei?
> 
> 
> Atomica,
> ...



Spontan fallen mir noch ein:

HipHop
Wolfman-44
Bogie
eL
Der Mann an Atomicas Seite dessen Name mir nicht mehr einfällt


----------



## Tobsn (3. Juni 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Spontan fallen mir noch ein:
> HipHop
> Wolfman-44
> Bogie
> ...


Wolfman? Hab ich gar nicht wahrgenommen.
Ist auch leicht zu übersehen. 

HipHop, ist der mit dem Kinnbügel?


----------



## Kelme (3. Juni 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ...
> In dem Gewusel war eh kaum jemand auszumachen....


War die Demo angemeldet?


----------



## Tobsn (3. Juni 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> War die Demo angemeldet?


War ein Treffen der leichten Sturmtruppen mit dem schweren Panzerbataillon. 

Wir waren 8 Biker.
Bei den AWP'lern komm ich bisher auf 14.


----------



## THBiker (3. Juni 2009)

a bisll viel auf einmal


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juni 2009)

Moin!

Stimmt - das konnten wir nur einmal toppen. Damals waren es 29 Biker, in nur einer Gruppe...
Aber das muss nicht unbedingt wiederholt werden, in kleineren Gruppen macht's einfach mehr Spaß.
Allerdings isses immer wieder lustig wenn man Bekannte im Wald trifft. Der Haardtrand ist halt auch nicht größer als die Welt.
Gell, Smubob?


----------



## Bogie (3. Juni 2009)

Wenn zum großen Fressen gerufen wird kommen wir alle!!!


----------



## THBiker (3. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Der Haardtrand ist halt auch nicht größer als die Welt.
> Gell, Smubob?



er ist der Mittelpunkt....quasi 


du meinst das hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (3. Juni 2009)

ich wär auch manchmal froh wenn ich die hälfte der real getroffenen leute mit ihre virtuellen accounts in verbindung bringen könnte 

man sollte da mal ein gesetz oder so erlassen, dass sich virtuell verabredete leute immer mit ihre virtuellen avateren/namen auszuweisen haben...


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Allerdings isses immer wieder lustig wenn man Bekannte im Wald trifft. Der Haardtrand ist halt auch nicht größer als die Welt.
> Gell, Smubob?


Jupp  Wenn man überlegt, dass wir erst 1 Mal geplanterweise zur gleichen Zeit am selben Ort im PW waren... und wie oft wir uns ingesamt schon getroffen haben 




Romarius schrieb:


> ich wär auch manchmal froh wenn ich die hälfte der real getroffenen leute mit ihre virtuellen accounts in verbindung bringen könnte
> 
> man sollte da mal ein gesetz oder so erlassen, dass sich virtuell verabredete leute immer mit ihre virtuellen avateren/namen auszuweisen haben...


Es sollte einfach jeder immer ein Namensschild am Lenker mitführen  Nico, bitte übernehmen Sie


----------



## Flugrost (3. Juni 2009)

Nico, lassen Sies.


----------



## eL (3. Juni 2009)

ja da fährt man einfach mal so durch den PW und schon trifft man tobsen der es den Niefernern mal richtich im wald besorgt.

von den 2550 hm und 74 km werden selbst ihre enkel noch zu erzählen wissen.

sowas nenne ich maßlosigkeit... aber wer es braucht

p.s. bunte schrift iss sowas von out


----------



## Flugrost (3. Juni 2009)

eL schrieb:


> p.s. bunte schrift iss sowas von falsch



 besser so? eLchen


----------



## eL (3. Juni 2009)

nich lustich


----------



## Houschter (4. Juni 2009)

eL schrieb:


> ja da fährt man einfach mal so durch den PW



Das du dich überhaupt freiwillig in diese Ecke wagst, quasi im Schatten deines Lieblingshügels!


----------



## eL (4. Juni 2009)

tja was man nich alles tut
hab ihn sogar überfahren
leider iss er noch da
also doch mal mit der Caterpillar vorbei kommen


----------



## Tobsn (4. Juni 2009)

eL schrieb:


> ...hab ihn sogar überfahren...


Dann hättest ja auch mit uns mitkommen können. 
War nur so witzig Dich zu treffen, da ich am ersten Anstieg gefragt würde ob ich Dich den LampenEl kenne 
Ja, und dann stand er da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (4. Juni 2009)

eL schrieb:


> ja da fährt man einfach mal so durch den PW und schon trifft man tobsen der es den Niefernern mal richtich im wald besorgt.
> von den 2550 hm und 74 km werden selbst ihre enkel noch zu erzählen wissen...


Die Nieferer sind schon ne sau starke Truppe. 
Da wäre locker noch ne 3 möglich gewesen.
Das nächste Mal. 
Mit El?


----------



## eL (4. Juni 2009)

da fehlt mir jetzt aber jeglicher bezug dazu!
wieso sollte jemand aus niefern in die pfalz zum rattspocht fahren und den tobsen fragen ob er ein gewissen Lampenel kennt ???? gibt es eine analogie die mir bis jetzt entgangen ist?

Maßlosigkeit ist eine der todsünden.... nur mal so nebenbei

beste grüße igeL


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juni 2009)

eL schrieb:


> Maßlosigkeit ist eine der *tobs*ünde*n*.... nur mal so nebenbei


----------



## eL (4. Juni 2009)

urkunden fälschung

darauf steht hand ab

frag mal den schroiner


----------



## Tobsn (4. Juni 2009)

eL schrieb:


> da fehlt mir jetzt aber jeglicher bezug dazu!...



Die ganze Welt redet ununterbrochen von El.
Bist halt ne Institution.


----------



## THBiker (13. Juni 2009)

wer war denn heute am Stabenberg Richtung Gimmeldingen unterwegs? Bzw ihr seid vermutlich gleich Richtung Benjental 

Einer von euch hatte ein schwarzes Liteville 301

wir waren zu zweit unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (14. Juni 2009)




----------



## THBiker (15. Juni 2009)

wart ihr das???  dich hatte ich nicht gesehen/erkannt


----------



## Tobsn (15. Juni 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> wart ihr das???  dich hatte ich nicht gesehen/erkannt


Ne, das ist ne andere Baustelle. 
Hab Smubob und sein Pseudonym im Wald getroffen.
Und wollte Ihnen nur Hallo sagen und  die Bilder zeigen.


----------



## THBiker (15. Juni 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ne, das ist ne andere Baustelle.
> Hab Smubob und sein Pseudonym im Wald getroffen.
> Und wollte Ihnen nur Hallo sagen und  die Bilder zeigen.



Axoooooooo 

aber anscheinend wart ihr auch am Stabenberg unterwegs, oder  zumindest irgendwann am langen Wochenende


----------



## Tobsn (15. Juni 2009)

Stabenberg waren wir am Donnerstag. 
Da hat sich die Pfalz mal wieder von Ihrer besten Seite gezeigt.
In MA hat es den ganzen Tag geregnet und wir waren Biken und Grillen ohne einen Tropfen


----------



## THBiker (15. Juni 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Stabenberg waren wir am Donnerstag.
> Da hat sich die Pfalz mal wieder von Ihrer besten Seite gezeigt.
> In MA hat es den ganzen Tag geregnet und wir waren Biken und Grillen ohne einen Tropfen



Jupp wir waren um Maikammer unterwegs....nur einmal kurz geschauert ....ich glaub wir waren am Do dort, wo ihr am Sa oder So wart  (siehe Kommentar in deinem Album)


----------



## Tobsn (15. Juni 2009)

Freitag waren wir Trifels.
Samstag Haardt Attack.
Sonntag Bismarkturm und Kuchen bei Nancy.


----------



## THBiker (15. Juni 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Kuchen bei Nancy.



 kenn ich nicht

ok...ich war nur 2 Tage auf´m Bike unterwegs


----------



## Optimizer (15. Juni 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Sonntag Bismarkturm



Danke, das wenigstens die Tour den Namen von mir bzw. ohne mich bekommen hat....


----------



## eL (15. Juni 2009)

Tobsn seid dem du öfter an der Bienenstich Theke stehst und  nach eben diesem Gebäck verlangst ... seitdem ist die Bedienung welche so aussieht wie der Bienenstich schmeckt nicht mehr da gewesen.

Meinst du du könntest da was zum wohle aller an dir ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (15. Juni 2009)

Dem Papa war meine Anwesenheit/Art immerhin ein Schnäppschen wert. 
Den Glasserpfad sah ich danach ganz glasig. 
Sooooooo schnell war ich da schon lang nicht mehr.


----------



## eL (16. Juni 2009)

hinterlistiger molch


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Juni 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


>



Danke für die Fotos! Hab ich doch richtig gesehen, dass da ein Paparazzo im Gebüsch lag 
Grüße an die Marine-Piloten


----------



## Evsche (16. Juni 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Danke für die Fotos! ...



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen! 
Dankeschön


----------



## THBiker (20. Juni 2009)

Hey Oli & Dave,

das hat ja dann heute doch nicht mehr geklappt, dass wir uns ein zweites Mal über den Weg fahren! Hoff ihr habt den Tag auch gut überstanden



@Mari und Bumble
Termin ist notiert


----------



## Dinsdale (24. Juni 2009)

Ich bin heute über die A7 Richtung Ulm / Kempten gefahren, dabei habe ich einen BMW mit Heidelberger Kennzeichen und 3 Bikes auf dem Dach gesehen ( rechts auf dem Dach stand ein Poison ). Das Wetter wurde ja immer schlechter je weiter ich nach Süden kam und die nächsten Tage sieht es in den Alpen auch nicht nach Besserung aus. Mein Mitgefühl habt ihr jedenfalls, ich hoffe ihr seht wenigstens ein Bisschen blauen Himmel.


----------



## canyride (29. Juni 2009)

Sonntag 28.06.09 ca. 12.30 Gimeldingen .
War ne Gruppe Freerider unterwegs in Richtung B-Tal-Weinbiet
War jemand  aus dem Forum dabei ????
Gruß Canyride


----------



## easymtbiker (30. Juni 2009)

sa, ca. 14h bei bürstadt: helmlos, vorne bulls- trikot, hinten rotes dm- trikot. vermutlich kalle platt mit lakaie 

ich wunder mich echt, wie platt es schafft, hier im flachland so gut mtb zu trainieren....


----------



## Timebandit (1. Juli 2009)

canyride schrieb:


> Sonntag 28.06.09 ca. 12.30 Gimeldingen .
> War ne Gruppe Freerider unterwegs in Richtung B-Tal-Weinbiet
> War jemand  aus dem Forum dabei ????
> Gruß Canyride



Jup! Da waren meine Holde und ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyride (1. Juli 2009)

Kannst mir ja mal ne PN schicken...
Fahrt Ihr öfter im Weinbiet ?
Hattet Ihr keinen "Ortskundigen" dabei oder warum habt Ihr diesen "Weg" gewählt?
Gruß


----------



## black soul (5. Juli 2009)

samstag am stabenbergtürmle. bergamont bike.
dein hund hat so gerne mit steinen gespielt.
wir haben grad  pause gemacht

wir haben uns kurz unterhalten,  und nach dem weg gefragt. 
übrigens, hammergeile trails dort


----------



## Kelme (5. Juli 2009)

black soul schrieb:


> samstag am stabenbergtürmle. bergamont bike.
> dein hund hat so gerne mit steinen gespielt....


Der Hund ist der Hinweis: Andreas2905 und Luna waren's.


----------



## eL (5. Juli 2009)

stimmt das hundi hat ja den steine tick ;-)


----------



## Speedbullit (5. Juli 2009)

canyride schrieb:


> Kannst mir ja mal ne PN schicken...
> Fahrt Ihr öfter im Weinbiet ?
> Hattet Ihr keinen "Ortskundigen" dabei oder warum habt Ihr diesen "Weg" gewählt?
> Gruß




welchen weg denn ?


----------



## strandi (5. Juli 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Der Hund ist der Hinweis: Andreas2905 und Luna waren's.



aber fährt andreas jetzt bergamont


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (5. Juli 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> aber fährt andreas jetzt bergamont



Yes man. Luna muss weiterhin laufen. (der Sack)


----------



## canyride (5. Juli 2009)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> welchen weg denn ?


 
Na an der Straße lang.


----------



## THBiker (6. Juli 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> aber fährt andreas jetzt bergamont



Jupp...ein Big Air!!! 

Hund der mit Steinen spielt....es kann nur einen geben


----------



## Andreas 2905 (6. Juli 2009)

black soul schrieb:


> samstag am stabenbergtürmle. bergamont bike.
> dein hund hat so gerne mit steinen gespielt.
> wir haben grad  pause gemacht
> 
> ...



Servus,
falls ihr mal wieder in der Ecke seid könnten wir ja mal was ausmachen...


----------



## captainz3 (7. Juli 2009)

Sind die beiden biker(innen),
die Sonntagnachmittag auf dem Weinbiethaus waren
auch im Forum? Nach eigenen Angaben habt Ihr gerade
eine Trainingseinheit für einen bevorstehenden Alpencross absolviert

Ich hoffe Ihr habt noch eine einigermaßen anspruchvolle Tour zurück
nach Bad Dürkheim gefunden.

Grüße...vom captain


----------



## black soul (7. Juli 2009)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> Servus,
> falls ihr mal wieder in der Ecke seid könnten wir ja mal was ausmachen...



hi
ja gerne. für neue trails sind wir sehr aufgeschlossen, vor allem  wenn sie sooo gut sind wie die bereits befahrenen.

dein hund scheint ja ne berühmtheit zu sein


----------



## Carnologe (10. Juli 2009)

Habe zwar niemanden im Wald gesehen, aber das dürfte ja egal sein.
Gestern in Ludwigshafen Mundenheim, richtung Rheingönheim.
2 Fullys, eins davon war ein Blaues Specialized mit 'ner weissen Gabel (evtl. 66er MZ). Der Fahrer dieses Rades hatte einen weissen Fullface und eine schwarze Oakley Google an.

Kennt die jemand?


----------



## Zelle (26. Juli 2009)

Moin!

Wer hat uns AWPler denn heute rennradfahrenderweise auf dem Weg zur Kalmit gegrüßt?


----------



## Flugrost (27. Juli 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Moin!
> *
> Wer hat uns AWPler denn heute rennradfahrenderweise auf dem Weg zur Kalmit gegrüßt?*



DAS würde mich auch interessieren.

"Quäldich.de" stand auf Deinem Trikot.


----------



## Kelme (27. Juli 2009)

Sinus und Cosinus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (27. Juli 2009)

Den kenn ich doch...

Edith: Betriebsblindheit meinerseits schließe ich hier nicht aus...

Sünus, bitte melden!


----------



## Sinus (27. Juli 2009)

Kalmit - RR - quaeldich.de

Da bin ich wohl überführt, leugnen ist eh zwecklos !

Und das nächste mal bitte etwas mehr Elan beim Grüßen


----------



## Tobsn (27. Juli 2009)

Sinus schrieb:


> ...Und das nächste mal bitte etwas mehr Elan beim Grüßen


Kennst doch uns MTB'ler.
Wir Grüßen RR'ler nur, wenn wir sie überholen.


----------



## Sinus (27. Juli 2009)

Das wäre aber materialtechnisch ein wirklich ungleicher Kampf gewesen. Außerdem haben die Jungs ja gegrüsst, halt nur etwas verduzt geschaut . Und ja: Ich grüße auch RR'ler wenn ich auf dem MTB sitze und andersrum.

Wann holen wir mal die verregnete RR-Tour vom letzten Mal nach?


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Juli 2009)

Sinus schrieb:


> Das wäre aber materialtechnisch ein wirklich ungleicher Kampf gewesen. Außerdem haben die Jungs ja gegrüsst, halt nur etwas verduzt geschaut . Und ja: Ich grüße auch RR'ler wenn ich auf dem MTB sitze und andersrum.
> 
> Wann holen wir mal die verregnete RR-Tour vom letzten Mal nach?



hab übrigens festgestellt, daß rr-ler auch mtb-fahrer mit rucksack zurückgrüssen, wenn du nur *laut *genug rufst


----------



## Tobsn (27. Juli 2009)

Sinus schrieb:


> ...Wann holen wir mal die verregnete RR-Tour vom letzten Mal nach?


Wenn mein neues Radel fertig ist


----------



## Sinus (27. Juli 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wenn mein neues Radel fertig ist



Was wird es denn?


----------



## Houschter (27. Juli 2009)

Sinus schrieb:


> Was wird es denn?



Ein Marin!


----------



## han (27. Juli 2009)

Gruß an den Coladosenfahrer im Benjetal heute, der sich "nett" bei mir beim Überholen bedankt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (27. Juli 2009)

der wird sauer gewesen sein das er nen umweg von ner stunde gemacht hat


----------



## han (27. Juli 2009)

eL schrieb:


> der wird sauer gewesen sein das er nen umweg von ner stunde gemacht hat



kleiner denkfehler..ich hab ihn überholt *fahrtechnikverweigerer*


----------



## Bumble (27. Juli 2009)

Ne Coladose sieht ungefähr so aus:







Und damit kann man anscheinend weder Treppen runter noch über 10cm dicke Baumstämme drüber fahren. 

Für vollkommen unkontrollierte ruckartige Richtungswechsel mit anschließender Schimpfattacke taugts aber schon.


----------



## eL (28. Juli 2009)

das hab ich aber anders bewiesen
aber es liegt bestimmt nur an der farbe


----------



## Tobsn (28. Juli 2009)

Gestern 19 Uhr im HBF in Mannheim lacht mich dieser Rücken von einer Faltbroschüre der Deutschen Bahn aus an. 





Wer hat sich da an die Deutsche Bahn verkauft?
Und auf welchem unchristlichen Felsen?

Hab Ihn sofort erkannt.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (28. Juli 2009)

Da es sich hier um ein GT handelt kommt eigentlich hier nur EINER in Frage. Aber der muss ja auch 2 Bikes aufbauen. Das kostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (28. Juli 2009)

gt könnte ja jeder sein. aber die farbe..und dann auch noch mitohne schaltung....


----------



## Mollekopp (28. Juli 2009)

Kann es sein das auf dem Bild mein Heimatdorf vom Oberrohr des Bikes verdeckt wird ? 

Gruß, Jürgen

der das schändlich fände


----------



## Kelme (29. Juli 2009)

So isses. Aber bei der Sprinterei mit dem Selbstauslöser habe ich nicht darauf achten können, ob das höchstgelegene einsame Dorf im Pfälzerwald noch "verdeckt" liegt .


----------



## lukabe (29. Juli 2009)

Wer waren denn die zwei Biker mit den Canyons die uns gestern auf der Hohen Loog mit nem Inbus ausgeholfen ham? 
Danke nochmal.... ihr habt meinem Kumpel die Tour gerettet


----------



## fitze (30. Juli 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Wer waren denn die zwei Biker mit den Canyons die uns gestern auf der Hohen Loog mit nem Inbus ausgeholfen ham?
> Danke nochmal.... ihr habt meinem Kumpel die Tour gerettet



BTW: Die Hohe Loog Hütte hat auch eine sehr gut ausgestattete Werkstatt mit sehr hilfsbereiten Menschen. Hab ich auch schonmal in Anspruch genommen.


----------



## Tortomat (1. August 2009)

Tatort: Di, 28 July | Auerhahnkopf am KS
Welche große Gruppe kam mir denn am Eingang eines Trails nach Schlierbach entgegen? Ich kann mich noch an weibliche Kommentare vonwegen Zecken erinnern.

War nur so perplex... Erstmal stundenlang Stille und keine Menschen Seele und auf einmal 20 Radfahrer.


----------



## Ottrott (2. August 2009)

Wen habe ich am Samstag Mittag an der Kalmit überholt? Ich war mit dem Rennrad (Giant) unterwegs, der gesuchte Mountainbiker war mit einem grauen Liteville unterwegs, hatte Protektoren am Rucksack und keinen Helm auf... Dafür ein Sturztuch auf dem Kopf.


----------



## Tobsn (3. August 2009)

Ottrott schrieb:


> ... der gesuchte Mountainbiker war mit einem grauen Liteville unterwegs, hatte Protektoren am Rucksack und keinen Helm auf... Dafür ein Sturztuch auf dem Kopf.


Dave?


----------



## THBiker (3. August 2009)

wer war den gestern alles am Teufelsstein  (DÜW) unterwegs  ich war dort so gegen 15:30-16:00...aber zu Fuss 

Ein DH´ler mit´m Solid Bike und ne kleine Gruppe die wohl erste Trailerfahrungen machten  hatte ich gesichtet


----------



## el Zimbo (3. August 2009)

Wir haben dort drei DH'ler getroffen, war auch etwas später - also hammer uns knapp verpasst.
Zu Fuß... verletzt, oder Freundin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (3. August 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wir haben dort drei DH'ler getroffen, war auch etwas später - also hammer uns knapp verpasst.
> Zu Fuß... verletzt, oder Freundin?



Letzters ...ah schade...euch habe ich leider nicht gesehen....euch hätte ich aber auch erkannt


----------



## Don Stefano (3. August 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Dave?


Der hat ein schwarzes mit roten Felgen.


----------



## OZM (3. August 2009)

Ottrott schrieb:


> ... Samstag Mittag an der Kalmit überholt? Ich war mit dem Rennrad (Giant) unterwegs, der gesuchte Mountainbiker war mit einem *grauen *Liteville unterwegs



och jo, hättest halt mal was gesagt. War ich schon so neben der Spur oder hast Du mich so schnell überholt??? 

Greez OZM


----------



## Ottrott (3. August 2009)

ich habe doch "Yow" gesagt...


----------



## Carnologe (5. August 2009)

Mannheim City - Grad an mir vorbeigefahren. Weißes Nicolai 2MXTB, mit Nicolai Schriftzug am Unterrohr. Kennt den einer?


----------



## lukabe (5. August 2009)

Biker in Meckenheim... Bike hab ich leider nur kurz gesehn, weil ich mim Rennrad dran vorbei gefahren bin. War irgendwas schwarzes, ich saß auf meinem weißen Quantec.


----------



## harke (5. August 2009)

sozialphobie?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (6. August 2009)

Gestern, Mittwoch, 04.08, ca. 19.30 h

Vom Sportplatz Ludwigsbrunnen Richtung Wolfsburg auf Weg Nr.2, so kurz hinter dem Bismarck-Gedenkstein war eine Vierergruppe, Gesamtalter 200? , unterwegs.

Fahrt Ihr um die Zeit häufiger? Wäre eine gute Zeit für eine Feierabendrunde! Wäre nett, wenn Ihr Euren Treffpunkt hier bekannt geben würdet. D.h., wenn Ihr noch jemanden mitnehmt?!

Haardtfahrer


----------



## Flugrost (9. August 2009)

@Fotosession "Armbanduhr" vom "weißen Stein" ins Poppental. - Zwei Yetis...
Der Weg ist bergauf bis auf eine Stelle durchgängig befahrbar - trotzdem Danke für den Tipp. 
Grüße - Fliegeisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (10. August 2009)

watt? kein Messmer?


----------



## Mollekopp (16. August 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> So isses. Aber bei der Sprinterei mit dem Selbstauslöser habe ich nicht darauf achten können, ob das höchstgelegene einsame Dorf im Pfälzerwald noch "verdeckt" liegt .



Ok, dann wenigstens ein Bild von der anderen Seite. 

Wenn ich denn nur wüsste wie ich das Bild hier rein bekomme. 







Ah jetzt ja, eine Insel!

Gruß aus Eschdl,

Jürgen


----------



## bauser (21. August 2009)

wer fährt seit neuestem mit ner 40er fox durch hockenheim , bike konnte ich bis jetzt noch nicht erkennen ........... ????????????


----------



## Tobsn (28. August 2009)

Ei, wer ist denn dieser Unhold? 
Hab ich sofort erkannt.
Schweige Geld bitte auf mein Konto auf den Cayman Island





Meine natürlich diesen unachtsamen Bierbauchträger im grünen Shirt. 
So kann er in der Fussgängerzone rumlaufen.

Den ganzen Beitrag findet Ihr unter
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-rp/-/id=122144/did=5286864/pv=video/gp1=5286864/nid=122144/1qth6vv/index.html
Minute 1:18


----------



## pfalz (28. August 2009)

vor der Brücke 400m ü. N.N. nach der Brücke 500m ü. N.N


----------



## el Zimbo (28. August 2009)

Yep - ziemlich steil die Brücke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (28. August 2009)

Mollekopp schrieb:


> Gruß aus Eschdl,





Kelme schrieb:


> So isses. Aber bei der Sprinterei mit dem Selbstauslöser habe ich nicht darauf achten können, ob das höchstgelegene einsame Dorf im Pfälzerwald noch "verdeckt" liegt .




Ich dachte immer der Hermersbergerhof wäre das Höchste der (bewohnten) Gefühle im Pfälzerwald... Außerdem liegt Hofstätten doch auch noch höher als Esthal!?!?!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (28. August 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ei, wer ist denn dieser Unhold?
> Hab ich sofort erkannt.
> Schweige Geld bitte auf mein Konto auf den Cayman Island
> 
> ...



also denn Biker kenne ich


----------



## Kelme (28. August 2009)

Keine Ahnung, ob der Hermersberger Hof "Gefühle" hat (ich werde am Sonntag mal nachprüfen). Bin mir aber sicher, dass Esthal a) hochgelegen und b) einsam ist. Von daher passt das wieder.

@Filmhüpfer: Da hat der Kameramann ja wieder eine feine Szene eingefangen. Nach dem wievielten Versuch war die denn so im Kasten?


----------



## [email protected] (2. September 2009)

Na wer ist denn heute mit einem Manual, auf einem älteren Cannondale Hardtail, in der Nähe der H'heimer Tiefburg an mir vorbeigeposed ?


----------



## Houschter (7. September 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> @Filmhüpfer: Da hat der Kameramann ja wieder eine feine Szene eingefangen. Nach dem wievielten Versuch war die denn so im Kasten?



Ich war zwar nicht dabei, hab aber gehört es soll beim ersten Versuch geklappt haben! *pfeif*


----------



## Dddakk (8. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Na wer ist denn heute mit einem Manual, auf einem älteren Cannondale Hardtail, in der Nähe der H'heimer Tiefburg an mir vorbeigeposed ?



Das könnte der "Onkel Rowan" gewesen sein. Besonders wenns ein Tiefflug war. Der ist aber meines Wissens nicht im Forum, weil immer auf dem Rad.


----------



## Optimizer (8. September 2009)

Ist der Fahrer mit dem amtlichen Kennzeichen.....................ääähhh...mit einem weiß-roten Wawi-Trikot, generell in und um Rodalben bikend, hier im Forum anwesend???


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. September 2009)

Grüße an den Demo-Fahrer, der dem Sonnenuntergang entgegen im stehen die Kalmit hochgepumpt ist. Ich hoffe, deine Beine sind unterwegs nicht explodiert


----------



## Flugrost (2. November 2009)

*Andreas Knoll* bitte PN an mich... ganz schnell, bitte...


----------



## Dinsdale (15. November 2009)

An alle, die heute Mittag auf und um den Königstuhl rum unterwegs waren, *in kurzen Hosen und T- Shirts!* Ich war schön warm eingepackt unterwegs und fand es angenehm. Aber bei euch habe ich nur vom hinschauen eine Gänsehaut gekriegt. Ihr habt nicht wie Eskimos ausgesehen und Sibirier wart ihr auch nicht, ich habe euch sprechen hören. Ich habe schon von Chinesen gehört, die den Winter ignorieren und auch Neuseeländer pflegen seltsame Hosenlängen bei Minusgraden, aber auch das traf nicht auf euch zu. Also, welche Hartriegel ließen in mir das Verlangen nach einer warmen Dusche hochkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (15. November 2009)

Ne, gestern war ich da mit Shirt und KuHo oben 
Heute war motorisiertes Zweirad angesagt.


----------



## Romarius (16. November 2009)

andere sportart aber gleiche bekleidung. und fands sehr angehm


----------



## Flugrost (29. November 2009)

Zeit: heute, 1530
Ort: Weinbiet, weißblau Richtg. Welschterassen
Rahmen: dunkel
Gabel: weiß
Helm: FF, weiß

Hast riesen Glück gehabt, dass Du dich nicht hinter uns abgelegt hast. Die 8 Wanderer incl. wir 4 Beiker hätten dir dermaßen den Ar*** versohlt, dass Sitzen einige Wochen nicht möglich gewesen wäre.
Leute wie DU gefährden andere massiv und schädigen den Ruf aller Mtb Sportler.
Sollte Dein Testosteronspiegel wirklich dergestalt hoch sein, dass es Spass bereitet, mit Mach5 durch Gruppen durch zu knallen rate ich dir andere Abbaumöglichkeiten - zB eine Freundin.
Sollte Deine Bremse kaputt sein, reparier sie. Sie ist es nicht, da die 6m langen Fräsbremsungen von dir stammen. 

Hirnprinzen wie Du gehören woanders hin - nicht in den Wald.


----------



## Flugrost (29. November 2009)

User ist auch bekannt.

Meld dich doch mal, gerne per PN


----------



## lukabe (29. November 2009)

Is einer von denen, die am Samstag gegen viertel nach 3 aufm Parkplatz bei Maikammer standen, hier im Forum? 
Bin einer von den beiden(der mit dem silbernen Hardtail) die vollkommen eingesaut an euch vorbei gefahren sind


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. November 2009)

Ich glaube kaum, dass der sich meldet. Zum hirnlos durch Menschengruppen rasen gehört deutlich weniger Rückgrat als sich öffentlich als Vollidiot outen zu lassen. Und da er in den 2 Jahren, die er hier angemeldet ist, noch keinen Forumsbeitrag geschrieben hat, wird er das jetzt vermutlich auch nicht tun.

Der Pfälzer Wald hat genug Bäume, da ist für jeden von diesen Deppen ein passender dabei - hoffentlich findet er seinen und bleibt für immer dran kleben! 


Wir haben heute 2 Angehörige der hochschiebenden Fullface-Fraktion getroffen, die dazu bestimmt nicht gehören, waren beide sehr nett!  Grüße vom Platzangst-Hosen Pärchen an die beiden Platzangsthosen-Jungs  Hoffe, ihr hattet Spaß bei der Wetterkreuz-Abfahrt! Bei uns wars absolut klasse  Und der Zuschauer-Gruppe interessierter Wanderer scheint unser Einstieg in die Abfahrt zur Walddusche auch gefallen zu haben


----------



## LDVelo (30. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hoffe, ihr hattet Spaß bei der Wetterkreuz-Abfahrt! Bei uns wars absolut klasse



Gibts vom Wetterkreuz eigentlich mehrere gute Abfahrten? War bisher zweimal oben und bin immer den Trail runter der genau links (Blickrichtung Rheinebene) Richtung Annakapelle runter geht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. November 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Gibts vom Wetterkreuz eigentlich mehrere gute Abfahrten? War bisher zweimal oben und bin immer den Trail runter der genau links (Blickrichtung Rheinebene) Richtung Annakapelle runter geht.


Ich kenn auch nur die. Aber bei uns bezog sich das auf die Abfahrt von der Trifelsblickhütte zur Walddusche


----------



## el Zimbo (30. November 2009)

Da oben gibt's ein paar schöne Sachen, die leider nicht bis ins Tal gehen.
Die Abfahrt vom Wetterkreuz, vorbei an der Trifelsblickhütte kombiniere ich unten raus mit einem anderen Trail, der an dem Sanatorium endet.
Nachdem ich alle Wege erkundet hatte, war das dann mein Favorit an diesem Hügel.
Das interessanteste Stück schiebe ich immer hoch, weil's einfach zu kurz ist und auf einem Forstweg endet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (30. November 2009)

Am Wetterkreuz gibt es im grunde drei Varianten, wobei zwei für "Hochkurbeln" eher ungeeignet sind. Ich fahre immer von der Trifelsblickhütte hoch und dann entweder hinterm Kreuz links über den Berg (vermutlich Zimbos Uphill) oder direkt runter zur Kapelle. 

Ab Trifelsblickhütte hab ich mittlerweile fünf Varianten. Und vermutlich gibts noch zehn weitere!


----------



## rennrentner (30. November 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Sehe am Parkplatz Maikammer öfter Downhiller. 
Wollt mal fragen ob hier jemand von denen dabei ist, die diesen "künstlich" angelegten Parcourrunterdüsen. Warschon etliche Male an dem Weg unterwegs in der Hoffnung wenigstens einen Downhiller zu treffen dem man mal zugucken könnte wie er über die Sprünge bügelt. Würd evtl auch gerne Fotos machen wenns net stört . also meine Frage: Fahrt ihr da an fixen Tagen oder eher spontan???


----------



## LDVelo (30. November 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ab Trifelsblickhütte hab ich mittlerweile fünf Varianten. Und vermutlich gibts noch zehn weitere!



Immerhin war ich schonmal bei zweien dabei, wir müssen also noch mindestens 3 Mal zusammen in der Gegend fahren


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. November 2009)

Wo genau ist denn das? Bin jetzt schon zweimal vom Weinbiethaus runter ins Benjental abgefahren. Ist zwar ganz nett, der Trail, wird aber jetzt auch langweilig. 

Gibts eine weitere interessante Variante runter zum "Parkplatz am Sportplatz".


----------



## Flugrost (30. November 2009)

Dirk, Du befindest dich gefühlte fünfzehn Km (LL) weiter nördlich.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. November 2009)

Sch***. Ich dachte, die ganze Pfalz ist ein Dorf. 

Trotzdem Tipps für ne Abfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (30. November 2009)

Fahr einfach mal wieder mit - Rest per PN.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (30. November 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Gibts vom Wetterkreuz eigentlich mehrere gute Abfahrten? War bisher zweimal oben und bin immer den Trail runter der genau links (Blickrichtung Rheinebene) Richtung Annakapelle runter geht.




Also am Wetterkreuz gleich links abbiegen, fährst dann den Trail geradaus und über die Teufelsfelsen! Danach wird es ä weng Technisch.... 

Oder die Zimbosche Variante, aber dann bis nach Gleisweiler runter fahren, und über Gleisweiler in richtung Frankweiler wieder hoch.... 

Oder.....


----------



## LDVelo (30. November 2009)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> ... fährst dann den Trail geradaus und über die Teufelsfelsen! Danach wird es ä weng Technisch....



Muss ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal anschauen, aber die nächsten paar Wochenenden fahr ich wahrscheinlich lieber bei irgendwelchen Lichtlein Touren mit


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. November 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ab Trifelsblickhütte hab ich mittlerweile fünf Varianten. Und vermutlich gibts noch zehn weitere!


Also das was wir zusammen gefahren sind, ist für mich die Referenz dort! Kenne aber auch nur 3 Varianten.


@ Amadeus: haben übrigens gestern den Tim getroffen!


----------



## LDVelo (30. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Amadeus: haben übrigens gestern den Tim getroffen!



Dann hat er dir ja sicher von unserem Nightride am Freitag erzählt

Kann man dich denn dazu garnicht überreden


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. November 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Dann hat er dir ja sicher von unserem Nightride am Freitag erzählt


Jepp




LDVelo schrieb:


> Kann man dich denn dazu garnicht überreden


Auf Straße ja, im Gelände nein.


----------



## LDVelo (30. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Jepp
> 
> 
> Auf Straße ja, im Gelände nein.



Forststraße ist ja kein Gelände oder?


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. November 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Forststraße ist ja kein Gelände oder?


Genau, deshalb fahr ich das (bergab) auch nur mitm Straßenrad 
Um was gehts hier eigentlich? Generell Nightride oder die Nico-Laus-Tour?


----------



## LDVelo (30. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Genau, deshalb fahr ich das (bergab) auch nur mitm Straßenrad
> Um was gehts hier eigentlich? Generell Nightride oder die Nico-Laus-Tour?



Mir gehts gerade ums Generelle,ich könnte mir auch nen "Nur-Forstwege-Nightride" vorstellen. Gerade wenns z.B feucht ist brauch ich beim Nightride auch nicht dringend Trails


----------



## Quente (30. November 2009)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Also am Wetterkreuz gleich links abbiegen, fährst dann den Trail geradaus und über die Teufelsfelsen! Danach wird es ä weng Technisch....
> 
> Oder die Zimbosche Variante, aber dann bis nach Gleisweiler runter fahren, und über Gleisweiler in richtung Frankweiler wieder hoch....
> 
> Oder.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (30. November 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Mir gehts gerade ums Generelle,ich könnte mir auch nen "Nur-Forstwege-Nightride" vorstellen. Gerade wenns z.B feucht ist brauch ich beim Nightride auch nicht dringend Trails


Hmm, finde ich recht uninteressant, dann lieber Straße. Ich bin mal über Dernbach nach 3 Buchen hoch, runter ins Tal, Lolosruhe hoch, nach Edenkoben runter und über die Weinstraße zurück, mehr schafft mein ranziger Mirage Blei-Akku dann auch nicht. Dieser ist auch der Grund, warum ich die Lampen nur am Straßenrad benutze -> Flaschenhalter. Ich finde nachts fahren aber auch einfach nicht so geil, dass ich das andauernd machen müsste...


----------



## Flugrost (30. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich finde nachts fahren aber auch einfach nicht so geil, dass ich das andauernd machen müsste...



Echt? Ich mach mir Sorgen


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. November 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Echt? Ich mach mir Sorgen


Brauchst du nicht, mir gehts gut  Ich fahre aus verschiedenen Gründen einfach lieber tagsüber.


----------



## LDVelo (1. Dezember 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hmm, finde ich recht uninteressant, dann lieber Straße.



Forstweg uninteressant,Autostraße interessanter? Sorry kapier ich nicht ganz



			
				`Smubob´ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde nachts fahren aber auch einfach nicht so geil, dass ich das andauernd machen müsste...



Ist halt Ansichtssache, ich möchte momentan nur ungern drauf verzichten


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Dezember 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Forstweg uninteressant,Autostraße interessanter? Sorry kapier ich nicht ganz


NUR Forstweg zu uninteressant mit dem MTB, dann lieber gleich Straße (die ja wie in meinem Beispiel auch zum Teil durch den Wald führen kann).


----------



## el Zimbo (29. April 2010)

Wer waren denn die beiden "Nachwuchsfahrer", die mir gestern Abend am Hochberg Platz gemacht haben?


----------



## Deleted 47418 (1. Mai 2010)

Heut etwa 14 Uhr am Ecki:

Ich rauf, schwarzes 301+Wotan,

ihr, einmal Torque+Lyrik & silbernes 301, Fahrer mit Fullface & Helmcam mit der Falllinie bergab.

Wer wars ?


----------



## lukabe (13. Juni 2010)

Dieses Wochenende waren echt viele Nikolai Fahrer unterwegs 
Freitag hab ich mit nem Kumpel und zwei von euch das letzte Stück aufs Weinbiet hoch geschoben, das eine Nikolai mit der Totem kenn ich garantiert hier ausm Forum.
Heute Mittag ham mir dann zwei Biker Platz gemacht als ich vom Weinbiet richtung Neustadt runter unterwegs war, einer davon mit nem blauen Shirt mit weiß-gelben Nikolai-Logo drauf.
Sorry wenn ich euch erschreckt hab, hab leider erst ziemlich spät gesehn dass da jemand hinterm Baum steht...


----------



## Carnologe (13. Juni 2010)

Hey,

das war mein Kumpel und ich 
Erschreckt habt ihr uns nicht, wir standen einfach nur unglücklich dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (13. Juni 2010)

Ich wusste doch dass ich das T-Shirt kenne 
Als ich euch gesehen hab, hab ich erstmal gebremst und dachte dann ich schaff den Sprung über die zwei Stufen nich mehr... hat aber noch geklappt.
Sonst wär ich halt im Schlammloch hintendran gelandet


----------



## Carnologe (13. Juni 2010)

Hehehehehe 
Die Drainage an der Stelle ist ein wenig problematisch. Viel bedenklicher fand ich die Schaumbildung im Wasser weiter unten. Ist das normal, oder kommt da komisches Zeug von der Hütte oben runter?

Ich habe jetzt 2 Wochen Urlaub und viel Lust zu fahren, wie siehts bei Dir aus?


----------



## michar (14. Juni 2010)

wieso hat man zum teufel das visier vom helm soweit unten...


----------



## Houschter (14. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> das war mein Kumpel und ich



Dann haben wir Euch ja Russenpfad runter auch etwas begleitet (die größere Gruppe am Weinbiet).


----------



## lukabe (14. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Hehehehehe
> Die Drainage an der Stelle ist ein wenig problematisch. Viel bedenklicher fand ich die Schaumbildung im Wasser weiter unten. Ist das normal, oder kommt da komisches Zeug von der Hütte oben runter?
> 
> Ich habe jetzt 2 Wochen Urlaub und viel Lust zu fahren, wie siehts bei Dir aus?



Den Schaum hab ich am Freitag auch schon bemerkt... sieht echt nicht gesund aus.

Da das Schuljahr jetzt so langsam dem Ende zugeht hab ich massig Zeit fürs Biken, wir können also gern mal ne Runde drehn... dann wird aber hochgefahren, nicht geschoben


----------



## pfalz (14. Juni 2010)

@freak:

Freitag waren der Andi-Y (graues Nicolai, totem) und ich (grünes Nikolai)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (14. Juni 2010)

Sonntag Abend ca. 21 Uhr auf dem Weinbiet - Decatlon Fully mit Reba und Mavic Laufradsatz (Den ich nachgekontert habe), Stada Trikot und ein Tempo, das ich so niemals erwartet hätte bei ner CC / Marathon-Möre - Nochmals riesen Kompliment für die Leistung! 
Wer war es?


----------



## Carnologe (14. Juni 2010)

michar schrieb:


> wieso hat man zum teufel das visier vom helm soweit unten...





michar schrieb:


> find ich eher peinlich voellig zugepackt durch die stadt zu fahren! ich war gestern auch unterwegs..und bin einfach ueber gimmeldingen gefahren..weil eigentlich klar war das die neustaedter innenstadt nicht zu passieren ist...



Ich dachte bisher, dass das ESP in meinem Auto eine Spassbremse wäre und nun kenne ich Dich.


----------



## Carnologe (14. Juni 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> Den Schaum hab ich am Freitag auch schon bemerkt... sieht echt nicht gesund aus.
> 
> Da das Schuljahr jetzt so langsam dem Ende zugeht hab ich massig Zeit fürs Biken, wir können also gern mal ne Runde drehn... dann wird aber hochgefahren, nicht geschoben



Das dürfte sich als schwierig erweisen. Ich kann momentan nur 8 der 9 Ritzel auf meiner Kassette fahren, da die (wegen einem kürzlich stattgefundenem Umbau) Kette zu kurz ist. Zudem kommt noch, dass ich jetzt nur noch ein 38T KB vorne fahre.


----------



## lukabe (14. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Das dürfte sich als schwierig erweisen. Ich kann momentan nur 8 der 9 Ritzel auf meiner Kassette fahren, da die (wegen einem kürzlich stattgefundenem Umbau) Kette zu kurz ist. Zudem kommt noch, dass ich jetzt nur noch ein 38T KB vorne fahre.



War auch eher n Scherz 
Is mir eigentlich ziemlich egal wie wir hochkommen, hauptsache runter machts Spaß.


----------



## Carnologe (14. Juni 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> War auch eher n Scherz
> Is mir eigentlich ziemlich egal wie wir hochkommen, hauptsache runter machts Spaß.



SO siehts aus!  Wollen wir diese Woche mal rauf?


----------



## Radde (14. Juni 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Sonntag Abend ca. 21 Uhr auf dem Weinbiet - Decatlon Fully mit Reba und Mavic Laufradsatz (Den ich nachgekontert habe), Stada Trikot und ein Tempo, das ich so niemals erwartet hätte bei ner CC / Marathon-Möre - Nochmals riesen Kompliment für die Leistung!
> Wer war es?



Das ist ein eingewanderter Ösi.  Der geht schon ziemlich ab!


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Juni 2010)

Ach der Kollege...


----------



## Carnologe (15. Juni 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Dann haben wir Euch ja Russenpfad runter auch etwas begleitet (die größere Gruppe am Weinbiet).



Aaaah, Du musst der mit der 1,50m (gefühlt) langen Sattelstütze sein


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Juni 2010)

Das haut beim Houschter hin.


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Juni 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Das ist ein eingewanderter Ösi.  Der geht schon ziemlich ab!


Ist der hier aktiv?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (15. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Aaaah, Du musst der mit der 1,50m (gefühlt) langen Sattelstütze sein



 

Irgendwie muß man ja auffallen...


----------



## Radde (15. Juni 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ist der hier aktiv?



Ich glaubs nicht!  Der fährt halt Rad während andere Leute (mist..! ich ja auch...) im Internet rumoxidieren.


----------



## Carnologe (15. Juni 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Irgendwie muß man ja auffallen...



Versuchst Du damit irgendwas zu kompensieren?


----------



## el Zimbo (16. Juni 2010)

Ja Radde, du oxidierst hier rum, ich bin zumindest offiziell auf Arbeit...
Studentenpack!


----------



## Carnologe (16. Juni 2010)

Leute hat von euch jemand die Story von der Hohen Loog mitbekommen? Da soll es am WE einen Franzosen zerhauen haben. Offener Bruch etc...


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Leute hat von euch jemand die Story von der Hohen Loog mitbekommen? Da soll es am WE einen Franzosen zerhauen haben. Offener Bruch etc...



Ist das nicht was für den Invaliden Flirt Sauf und sonstwas Fred?


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Leute hat von euch jemand die Story von der Hohen Loog mitbekommen? Da soll es am WE einen Franzosen zerhauen haben. Offener Bruch etc...


Das hätte man doch sicher schon in der Zeitung gelesen? Ich hab sowas allerdings (hier) nicht...


----------



## el Zimbo (16. Juni 2010)

In der Zeitung steht's nur, wenn ein Wanderer dabei beinahe hätte gefährdet werden können.
Ein Biker muss schon auf dem Trail sterben, dass sowas in die Zeitung kommt (und zwar in die Todesanzeige).


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Juni 2010)

Naja, stimmt nicht ganz... der Einsatz von RTW, Notarzt und Feuerwehr am Weinbiet vor 2 Jahren an Pfingsten stand auch drin - und da wars nur ein defektes Schlüsselbein + Prellung + Kreislaufkollaps und der Kollege hat höchstens einen Felsen gefährdet, keine Wanderer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (16. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht liegt's auch dran, dass es nur ein Franzose war


----------



## benn9411 (16. Juni 2010)

mal eine frage, ist der Fahrer der am Dienstag mit einem SX Trail jahrgang weis ich nicht aber es war weise grundfarbe mit orang gelber zweitfarbe es hatte auserdem noch rote laufräder. der besitzer kam wahrscheins vom weinbiet und es war so gegen 8 uhr am bhf neustadt

mfg ben


----------



## lomo (16. Juni 2010)

benn9411 schrieb:


> mal eine frage, ist der Fahrer der am Dienstag mit einem SX Trail jahrgang weis ich nicht aber es war weise grundfarbe mit orang gelber zweitfarbe es hatte auserdem noch rote laufräder. der besitzer kam wahrscheins vom weinbiet und es war so gegen 8 uhr am bhf neustadt
> 
> mfg ben



Ähm, kann das mal jemand übersetzen oder ist das ein Lückentext, in dem diese nicht gekennzeichnet sind?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub, er will wissen, ob der Typ den es gelegt hat, ein SX-Trail gefahren ist weil er denkt, ihn dann gesehen zu haben.

Ich bin auch für Ganztagsschule bis zum 20sten LJ.


----------



## Lynus (16. Juni 2010)

Ist zufällig ein Deutsch-Lehrer anwesend ?

Ich bin verwirrt...


----------



## Carnologe (16. Juni 2010)

Ok, das mit dem Franacken weiss also niemand.
Andere Story, vielleicht wisst ihr ja um wen es geht. Jemand soll vor kurzem an einer Gruppe Wanderer vorbeigedüst sein und scheint dabei wohl einen Wanderer gut schmutzig gemacht zu haben. Daraufhin hat er gehalten und dem Wanderer 50 für die Reinigung in die Hand drücken wollen. Kommentar des Wanderers: "Geben Sie mir einfach nur 10, meine Frau wäscht das dann"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (16. Juni 2010)

iss der reichtum unter den rattfahrern ausjebrochen oder war es einfach nur ne gute sicherheitskopie des fuffzigers?


----------



## Carnologe (16. Juni 2010)

eL schrieb:


> iss der reichtum unter den rattfahrern ausjebrochen oder war es einfach nur ne gute sicherheitskopie des fuffzigers?



Vielleicht konnte der Wanderer nicht wechseln


----------



## michar (16. Juni 2010)

benn9411 schrieb:


> mal eine frage, ist der Fahrer der am Dienstag mit einem SX Trail jahrgang weis ich nicht aber es war weise grundfarbe mit orang gelber zweitfarbe es hatte auserdem noch rote laufräder. der besitzer kam wahrscheins vom weinbiet und es war so gegen 8 uhr am bhf neustadt
> 
> mfg ben




das war ich....


----------



## der-tick.de (17. Juni 2010)

michar schrieb:


> das war ich....


Und wir haben uns am Dienstag auf dem Armbanduhrenweg an der Hohe Loog getroffen. Ich aufwärts, du abwärts.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. Juni 2010)

michar schrieb:


> das war ich....



Wann fährst Du denn mal wieder? Dann stelle ich mich mit meiner Familie günstig neben einer Matschpfütze auf und warte auf Dich!


----------



## lomo (17. Juni 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Wann fährst Du denn mal wieder? Dann stelle ich mich mit meiner Familie günstig neben einer Matschpfütze auf und warte auf Dich!



Da wittert jemand ein Geschäft


----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. Juni 2010)

Ach nee, Michar ist ja nur der, mit dem Fahrrad mit der interessanten Farbkombination. Muss mal wieder genauer lesen, hier im Forum.

Also: Falls jemand den Mann mit den Spendierhosen kennt, bitte Nachricht weiterleiten!


----------



## michar (17. Juni 2010)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und wir haben uns am Dienstag auf dem Armbanduhrenweg an der Hohe Loog getroffen. Ich aufwärts, du abwärts.



ja, hehe...hab dich ausm augenwinkel erst mit nem kollegen verwechselt! dachte da muss ich anhalten und hallo sagen! aber macht ja nix 



naja..is halt die lackierung vom sx!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (18. Juni 2010)

michar schrieb:


> naja..is halt die lackierung vom sx!


Es geht beim SX auch etwas dezenter, aber immerhin sind wir uns bei der Forke  einig 





ps:
haben wir uns schon mal  getroffen?


----------



## michar (18. Juni 2010)

kann durchaus sein..bin ja oft unterwegs! allerdings gefallen mir die alten sx trails einfach besser..lackierung hin oder her! wobei bis auf die blauen naben ich dein aufbau wirklich schick finde...lyrik macht sich gut! hab meine zur zeit gegn ne 66 sl getauscht...weil die krone so erbaermlich knackt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ottrott (19. Juni 2010)

Sind die drei MTBer, die wir heute mittag ohne Räder und in Zivilkleidern oberhalb vom Frankensteiner Sportplatz gesehen haben, hier anwesend?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (19. Juni 2010)

michar schrieb:


> kann durchaus sein..bin ja oft unterwegs! allerdings gefallen mir die alten sx trails einfach besser..lackierung hin oder her! wobei bis auf die blauen naben ich dein aufbau wirklich schick finde...lyrik macht sich gut! hab meine zur zeit gegn ne 66 sl getauscht...weil die krone so erbaermlich knackt!


 Reine Geschmacksache, wobei das grelle Design auch was hat, was mir an meinem Bike weniger gefällt ist alles was nicht mit schwarz-blau harmoniert, z.B. Lenker u Sattelstütze.
Das mit den blauen Naben hab ich übrigens hier abgekupfert


----------



## benn9411 (20. Juni 2010)

jap michar genau das wars  vll sieht man sich mal auf dem weinbiet


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (21. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ok, das mit dem Franacken weiss also niemand.



So, komm grad von ner Schulfahrt zurück...

Mein Onkel is bei der Berufsfeuerwehr in Ludwigshafen und die haben letzte Woche nen MTBler mit nem Hubschrauber abholen lassen nachdem es ihn zerfetzt hat. Muss ziemlich übel gewesen sein so wie der erzählt hat. Ohne Helm hät er es warscheinlich nicht gepackt...


----------



## michar (22. Juni 2010)

die berufsfeuerwehr ludwigshafen hat nichts mit dem hubschrauber oder dem rettungsdienst zu tun..schon gar nicht in der pfalz, die gehen lediglich ihren feuerwehraufgaben in ludwigshafen stadt nach! hubschrauber sowie rettungsdienst werden vom drk gestellt bzw traeger des hubschraubers ist der adac! also kann die info nicht aus erster hand sein..soviel dazu! und zerfetzt hat sich niemand...ausser er ist im wald von ner sbahn erfasst worden!


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (22. Juni 2010)

Ich geb nur wieder, was ich von ihm gehört habe.
Ich weis nicht mal ob er wirklich dabei war. Er hat mir das nur erzählt, weil er mitgekriegt hat, dass ich auch fahr.
Das nächste Mal schreib ich im Konjunktiv, falls dir das lieber ist...


----------



## michar (22. Juni 2010)

wenn man nix genaues weiss..sagt man am besten gar nichts!


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Juni 2010)

michar schrieb:


> die berufsfeuerwehr ludwigshafen hat nichts mit dem hubschrauber oder dem rettungsdienst zu tun..schon gar nicht in der pfalz, die gehen lediglich ihren feuerwehraufgaben in ludwigshafen stadt nach! hubschrauber sowie rettungsdienst werden vom drk gestellt bzw traeger des hubschraubers ist der adac! also kann die info nicht aus erster hand sein..soviel dazu! und zerfetzt hat sich niemand...ausser er ist im wald von ner sbahn erfasst worden!


Vielleicht war er ja beim überfahren einer Eisenbahnschwelle gestrauchelt und hat deswegen einen Hubschrauber gebraucht und zuerst war die BF LU mit der Bergung beauftragt.  

Ich liebe auch diese Hören Sagen... :kotz:


----------



## bauser (27. Juni 2010)

> wenn man nix genaues weiss..sagt man am besten gar nichts! die berufsfeuerwehr ludwigshafen hat nichts mit dem hubschrauber oder dem rettungsdienst zu tun..schon gar nicht in der pfalz, die gehen lediglich ihren feuerwehraufgaben in ludwigshafen stadt nach! hubschrauber sowie rettungsdienst werden vom drk gestellt bzw traeger des hubschraubers ist der adac! also kann die info nicht aus erster hand sein..soviel dazu! und zerfetzt hat sich niemand...ausser er ist im wald von ner sbahn erfasst worden!
> __________________


was willst du eigentlich .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (28. Juni 2010)

bauser schrieb:


> was willst du eigentlich .......



das man nich mit irgendwelchen infos aus 2. hand um sich schmeisst wenn die dann auch nichtmal der realitaet entsprechen!


----------



## lukabe (15. August 2010)

Gestern war ja einiges am und ums Weinbiet los...
War so gegen 15Uhr mit nem Kumpel oben, er fährt n weißes Torque und ich n schwarz-weißes Votec V.SX.
Beim Runterfahren übern Russenweg sind uns auch noch einige schiebende Biker entgegen gekommen.
War da irgendjemand ausm Forum dabei?


----------



## roischiffer (16. August 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> ...
> Beim Runterfahren übern Russenweg sind uns auch noch einige schiebende Biker entgegen gekommen.
> War da irgendjemand ausm Forum dabei?



Schieben ... Plural ...


----------



## lukabe (16. August 2010)

roischiffer schrieb:


> Schieben ... Plural ...


----------



## Andybopp (16. August 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> Gestern war ja einiges am und ums Weinbiet los...
> War so gegen 15Uhr mit nem Kumpel oben, er fährt n weißes Torque und ich n schwarz-weißes Votec V.SX.
> Beim Runterfahren übern Russenweg sind uns auch noch einige schiebende Biker entgegen gekommen.
> War da irgendjemand ausm Forum dabei?



Hmmm, die Beiden, die sich am Turm so interessiert die Meldungen des Deutschen Wetterdienstes angeschaut haben? War alleine unterwegs, blaues Shirt, schwarzes Red Bull.


----------



## michar (16. August 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> Gestern war ja einiges am und ums Weinbiet los...



mussten wir mit ensetzen auch feststellen! warn fast mehr biker als wanderer unterwegs! und viele von den  modebikern...fettes bike  der enduro bis freeride klasse unterm arsch..vorwiegend lapierre oder liteville, gps am lenker , helmcam aufm helm , den koerper mit protektoren vollgestopft und meine persoehnlichen highlights warn der herr der ganz ohne helm gefahren ist! Der haette sich mal mit dem kerl unterhalten sollen der zum uphill nen normalen helm und fuer den downhill nen fullface dabei hatte! wennse dann wenigstens fahren koennten..ich schaeme mich manchmal wirklich fremd...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. August 2010)

.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. August 2010)

michar schrieb:


> ..ich schaeme mich manchmal wirklich fremd...


----------



## lukabe (16. August 2010)

Andybopp schrieb:


> Hmmm, die Beiden, die sich am Turm so interessiert die Meldungen des Deutschen Wetterdienstes angeschaut haben? War alleine unterwegs, blaues Shirt, schwarzes Red Bull.



Ne wir saßen auf der Wiese gegenüber vom Spielplatz und ham Dosenbratwurst und Brot vernichtet 



michar schrieb:


> mussten wir mit ensetzen auch feststellen! warn fast mehr biker als wanderer unterwegs! und viele von den  modebikern...fettes bike  der enduro bis freeride klasse unterm arsch..vorwiegend lapierre oder liteville, gps am lenker , helmcam aufm helm , den koerper mit protektoren vollgestopft und meine persoehnlichen highlights warn der herr der ganz ohne helm gefahren ist! Der haette sich mal mit dem kerl unterhalten sollen der zum uphill nen normalen helm und fuer den downhill nen fullface dabei hatte! wennse dann wenigstens fahren koennten..ich schaeme mich manchmal wirklich fremd...



Da hast du allerdings recht... Massig Federweg unterm Hintern aber n Tempo wie meine Oma mit Krückstock.


----------



## roischiffer (16. August 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


>



Ich schrieb 
Schieben ... & Plural... 
--> die Nachgeburt des Sigma-Marathons schafft es nich den Weinbiet hochzustrampeln 
War in den letzten Jahren aber auch nich anders. 

GPS sei Dank 

Weitergehen wird es mit 
... kaputtgebremsten Wegen
... umgefahrenen Wandern/Beschwerden von ebendiesen
... "Stöckchen"/Steinen/Scherben etc.pp. auf den Wegen
daraufhin wird
... der "Neulich am Weinbiet-Thread" mit seiner gepflegten Konversation wieder aufleben
... die Eingeborenen werden von ihrem Verantwortungsvollen Verhalten schreiben
&
... die Auswärtigen werden sich nich äußern sondern fahren ala "nach mir die Sintflut"


----------



## Speedbullit (16. August 2010)

michar schrieb:


> und viele von den  modebikern...fettes bike  der enduro bis freeride klasse unterm arsch..vorwiegend lapierre oder liteville, gps am lenker , helmcam aufm helm , den koerper mit protektoren vollgestopft



na hauptsache es sieht auf dem weg zur eisdiele gut aus


----------



## michar (16. August 2010)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> na hauptsache es sieht auf dem weg zur eisdiele gut aus



ehrlichgesagt waer mir das lieber als sie im wald zu treffen!


----------



## face-to-ground (17. August 2010)

michar schrieb:


> das man nich mit irgendwelchen infos aus 2. hand um sich schmeisst wenn die dann auch nichtmal der realitaet entsprechen!



blöd nur, daß vorletzte woche tatsächlich jemand mit dem heli aus dem wald geholt worden ist und der dann in lu eingeliefert wurde... 
die leitstelle zur koordination ist sehr häufig bei der feuerwehr anzutreffen - die werden also mit sicherheit den einen oder anderen funkspruch aufgeschnappt haben, bzw. selbst abgesetzt haben


----------



## michar (17. August 2010)

das ist richtig...das gilt aber nur fuer die freiwilligen feuerwehren ohne eigene disposition! da fallen einige nochmal weg..und erst recht die berufsfeuerwehr  ludwigshafen! richtig ist allerdings das die freiwillige feuerwehr ein bestandteil der rettungskette forst ist und mit disponiert wird! aber mit dem hubschrauber oder dem rettungsdienst hat das sonst absolut nichts zu tun! und ich kann das auch aus erster hand sagen...weil ich da arbeite


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. August 2010)

michar schrieb:


> ich schaeme mich manchmal wirklich fremd...


Ja, solche Gestalten sieht man in letzter Zeit erschreckend häufig im Pfälzer Wald  Letztes WE war da irgendwie echt besonders krass.




freak511 schrieb:


> Ne wir saßen auf der Wiese gegenüber vom Spielplatz und ham Dosenbratwurst und Brot vernichtet


Echtes Pälzer Frieschdick


----------



## Carnologe (19. August 2010)

@michar

Lieber sehe ich sowas, als die "Ich hab 'n Fahrrad aus'm Baumarkt" und "Ich fahre ohne Helm, Hirn und Bremsen steile Wege runter" Fraktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (19. August 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> "Ich fahre ohne Helm, Hirn und Bremsen steile Wege runter" Fraktion.



kurz musste ich ueberlegen..dann is mir eingefallen..ich hab ein helm! so ein glueck..dann muss ich mich nicht angesprochen fuehlen..


----------



## Carnologe (19. August 2010)

Scherzkeks


----------



## Berghaemmerer (19. August 2010)

Kunststück! Einen Helm hat doch jeder bei der Feuerwehr


----------



## Dddakk (26. August 2010)

Hubschrauber-Freiflug über die Pfalz ist doch sicher schön, egal welche Farbe das Ding hat.
 Ich geh jetzt radeln.


----------



## Andybopp (26. August 2010)

Heute nachmittag: Sorry an die drei Uphill-Kämpfer auf dem Weg zum Eckkopf. Ich war doch bissel flott downhill unterwegs. Ging einfach schnell vorbei, aber hauptsache wir kamen aneinander vorbei


----------



## benn9411 (28. August 2010)

heute nachmittag auf dem weg auf die hohe loog bzw auf der hohen loog,
bikes waren ein canyon torque in silber und ein speci pitch pro 2010 mit swinger, vario stütze, und irgendne rock shox u turn gabel soweit ich gesehen hab


----------



## floom (15. September 2010)

sonntag hab ich auf königstuhl aufm japanertrail Andre (YT - Tues DH) und Flamur(bestimmt falsch geschrieben(Kona Stab) getroffen.
andre wollte mich auf facebook adden...hat er nicht gemacht
..falls einer von euch das liest meldet euch ma


----------



## yulour (19. September 2010)

Eine 3er Gruppe - einer mit Fullface. Ihr seid vom Schänzelturm losgefahren als ich dort ankam. Kurz vorm Hüttenbrunnen haben wir uns dann noch mal getroffen. Sorry, ich war ein wenig kurz angebunden und musste von dort dann in eine andere Richtung weiter.

'Nen Gruß an die 3 Jungs aus Speyer/Landau auf dem Weg zur Totenkopfhütte - ich hoffe es gab einen gescheiten Schorle zur Belohnung.


----------



## cougar1982 (20. September 2010)

am donnerstag hat jemand zum weinbiet hochgeschoben als wir gerade zu zwei runter gefetzt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benn9411 (26. September 2010)

heute an der kreuzung totenkopf kalmit (sorry hab den namen vergessen) habe ich 3 biker gesehn (lapierre enduro in raw, speci pitch pro 2010 und ein rocky slayer in schwarz), wär super wenn die sich mal melden würden, hab sie schon öfters getroffen.


----------



## [email protected] (26. September 2010)

Jemand von der Gruppe anwesend, die ich am Königstuhl getroffen habe? Hatte ein blaues Kona Stinky und ein grünes O'Neal Jersey an.


----------



## Hardtail94 (5. Oktober 2010)

Heut beim Gruber in FT ein oliv-grünes Demo mit gelben deemaxs/-tracks? und weißer boxxer gesehn,wem gehörts?


----------



## Mr.Monkey (5. Oktober 2010)

gehört jemandem der heißt felix nochwas (nicht ich)
viel mehr weiß ic hauch net, der fährt manchmal mit nem kumpel von mir.


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2010)

Mr.Monkey schrieb:


> gehört jemandem der heißt felix nochwas (nicht ich)
> viel mehr weiß ic hauch net, der fährt manchmal mit nem kumpel von mir.



Welche frage hazt Du?


----------



## Mr.Monkey (6. Oktober 2010)

ich hab da keine frage zu^^ war der versuch einer antwort, aber danke vielmals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas 2905 (9. Oktober 2010)

Gruß an die nette Gruppe aus Esslingen die ich am Treppenweg getroffen habe.
Vielleicht wird es ja mal was mit einer gemeinsamen Runde.


----------



## Smithy (12. Oktober 2010)

Hi Andreas,

hat uns auch gefreut! Wir haben Euch kräftig um das Stück Downhill beneidet als wir uns getrennt haben...

Das mit der gemeinsamen Runde klappt sicher, ich gebe Laut wenn wir das nächste Mal in der schönen Pfalz sind. 

Gruß, auch an Deinen Kollegen, 

Ingo


----------



## Tobsn (17. Oktober 2010)

@Zena: Hat mich gefreut, dass es mal wieder für ne gemeinsame Abfahrt gepasst hat.
Auch wenn ne Auffahrt etwas kommunikativer gewesen wäre. 




Gruß an Deinen Freund, den ich getroffen aber nicht gekannt...

Wir hatten noch ne richtig gute Tour, war heute doch wesentlich besser als erwartet  
der Pfälzerwald halt.


----------



## pfalz (6. Dezember 2010)

Samstag, gegen 13.00 - 13.30 , aufm Weinbiet, einmal braunes Scott Voltage FR und einmal blaues hardtail...Hoffe Ihr habt viel Spass im Schnee gehabt


----------



## Hardtail94 (7. Dezember 2010)

Der da vllt?
dann gugg ma im bilderfred

Edit: ICH bins NICHT!


----------



## GrinZ (7. Dezember 2010)

Also das da auf dem Bild bin ich ... Weinbiet stimmt auch  Aber wir waren ne vierer Gruppe 
Als wir oben waren, sind gerade zwei Jungs abgefahren ... der eine hatte auch n braunes Voltage (wohl weils dat schönste ist)


----------



## benn9411 (13. Dezember 2010)

netten gruß an die beiden downhiller die gestern an einer schwierigen stelle auf dem hahnneschritt klausental weg gewartet haben bis ich mit vollkommen ungeeignetem material und rutschend und fluchend vorbei war


----------



## Radde (13. Dezember 2010)

die 2 Grüß ich gleich auch mal! (der mit dem Hardtail)


----------



## benn9411 (13. Dezember 2010)

hm das warn nur 2  ein tues dh und irgendwas mit ner weisen 888


----------



## plastikengel (22. Dezember 2010)

Wer waren denn die drei Fahrer mit Hund am Sonntagmittag die in Dürkheim das klaustal hochgefahren/-geschoben haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basty (23. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
wer hat hier denn ein nobel Shuttel aus Hassloch? Bin hinter einem Ford Transit gefahren der ganz nach Ami-art Bikes geladen hatte (ein YT war dabei).
Gruß Basty


----------



## BenniG. (26. Dezember 2010)

> Wer waren denn die drei Fahrer mit Hund am Sonntagmittag die in Dürkheim das klaustal hochgefahren/-geschoben haben?


Drei Fahrer mit Hund hört sich nach uns an. Aber schieben nicht 
Wir waren zweimal mit weißen Radon Slides unterwegs (siehe mein Profilbild) und ein rotes Scott. Ich hatte einen Rucksack, die Kollegen keinen.. Meinst du uns?
Mir ist da aber keine(r) aufgefallen, die/der uns entgegengekommen ist?!


----------



## Carnologe (6. Februar 2011)

Heut war's geil! Haben unten an der Kalmit ein Trüppchen aus Karlsruhe getroffen und durften am shuttlen teilhaben 

*DANKE*


----------



## FReeRiDe-RP (12. Februar 2011)

Freiwillig gelöscht...

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass ihr euch ebenfalls um das Ansehen der MTBler im Pfälzerwald sorgt.


----------



## lomo (12. Februar 2011)

FReeRiDe-RP schrieb:


> Freiwillig gelöscht...
> 
> Ich kann nur hoffen, dass ihr euch ebenfalls um das Ansehen der MTBler im Pfälzerwald sorgt.




Wieso gelöscht?
Angst vor ner Zensur?


----------



## FReeRiDe-RP (12. Februar 2011)

Nein, ich hatte nur keine Lust auf eine größere Diskussion. 

Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich mit einem Kollegen eine nette, wirklich nette Unterhaltung mit einem (Wald-)Pächter. Er bemängelte, dass viele (nicht alle) MTBler sich einen Sch*** um das Miteinander im Wald kümmern und den Wald umgraben. Nicht nur, dass ohne zu bremsen an Wanderern vorbeigefahren, dafür aber umso mehr und härter - als ginge es um die DH-Meisterschaft - in die Kurven reingebremst wird. Es werden speziell die Kalmit runter auch immer öfters die Wege verlassen.

Man kann nicht pauschalisieren (und ich rede jetzt nicht explizit von den Jungs auf dem Foto und möchte auch ihnen nichts unterstellen) aber mich ärgert es einfach, dass ich dann so ein Bild sehe, bei dem sonntags (mittwochs wäre genauso schlimm) geshuttelt wird, denn: 
Wenn es hier, bei uns, dann eskaliert, fahren die Leute, die so rücksichtslos unterwegs sind, einfach mit ihrem Auto/Shuttel wo anders hin.


----------



## Carnologe (12. Februar 2011)

Wir haben uns anständig verhalten, keine Sorge


----------



## FReeRiDe-RP (12. Februar 2011)

Na dann: *weitermachen!*


----------



## BergZwergin (13. Februar 2011)

Habe heute im Wald überhalb Carlsberg / Hertlingshausen einen armen einsamen Biker mit einem roten Steppenwolf-Bike getroffen. Der hat sich bergauf durch den Schlamm gewühlt. Ich war in Ermangelung eines fahrtüchtigen Bikes hoch zu Ross unterwegs.  War also nicht so anstrengend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Itchy- (13. Februar 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Heut war's geil! Haben unten an der Kalmit ein Trüppchen aus Karlsruhe getroffen und durften am shuttlen teilhaben
> 
> *DANKE*



Ihr wart also die glücklichen !
Seit ein paar mal an uns vorbei gezogen mit eurem voll geladenem PickUp !
Man was hab ich euch beneidet als ich meinen Bock da hoch geschoben hab  .


----------



## Carnologe (13. Februar 2011)

Jaaaa, shuttlen ist schon was feines, hat auch garantiert NICHTS mit Faulheut zun tun (bestimmt) ^^


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Februar 2011)

Ich würde auch ab und zu mal shuttlen - wenn ich die Möglichkeit dazu hätte  Touren würd ich trotzdem noch fahren, shuttlen geht ja nicht überall und (den ganzen Berg) hoch schieben find ich grauenhaft. Im Bikepark fahr ich ja auch nicht mitm Lift hoch, weil ich faul bin  da bin ich am Ende vom Tag kaputter als nach ner langen Tour...


----------



## Ottrott (26. Februar 2011)

Heute morgen, kurz vor 11 am Frankensteiner Bahnhof: 3 MTBer mit Protektoren. Ein Rad war ein Nicolai. Mehr habe ich nicht erkannt. Ich war leider mit dem Auto unterwegs, nicht auf dem MTB.


----------



## Lynus (27. Februar 2011)

@Ottrott: Das waren wir. Sind über Schafunter und Drachenfels zum Lambertskreuz gefahren. Ganz schön matschig habt ihr´s da, im Frankensteiner Forst


----------



## pfalz (27. Februar 2011)

Wenn man überhaupt von fahren kann...soviel rot-weisses Absperrband...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (27. Februar 2011)

Ich bin rot-weiß-blind... 

...und oft gesehener Baumkletterer.


----------



## Ottrott (2. März 2011)

Die Bänder sind auch für die vielen Lauf- und Crossradkilometer bei uns verantwortlich...


----------



## Hardtail94 (8. März 2011)

Viele Grüße an due beiden Shuttler an de Kalmit 
Ich war übrigesn der CCler mit dem schwarzn Cube


----------



## Tobsn (16. März 2011)

Gestern Abend ca. 19 Uhr am Weißen Stein.
Mach mich gerade fertig für die Abfahrt, kommen gut 10 Biker an.
DAV HD?
Hatte leider keine Zeit zum Hallo sagen, da sich meine Begleitung schon auf die Abfahrt machte.
Auf der Abfahrt haben wir dann noch zwei von den Leutershausenern getroffen.
War gestern echt was los im Wald.


----------



## lukabe (16. März 2011)

Heute beim runterheizen vom Weinbiet ham wir so gegen 15.30 zwei "schwer bewaffnete" Jungs beim Hochschieben gesehn, is davon jemand hier anwesend?
Kumpel hat sich leider ein paar Höhenmeter weiter unten abgelegt und sich den Finger gebrochen...


----------



## loomray (16. März 2011)

freak511 schrieb:


> Heute beim runterheizen vom Weinbiet ham wir so gegen 15.30 zwei "schwer bewaffnete" Jungs beim Hochschieben gesehn, is davon jemand hier anwesend?
> Kumpel hat sich leider ein paar Höhenmeter weiter unten abgelegt und sich den Finger gebrochen...



Von der Zeit und dem Schieben her,könnten es wir gewesen sein.Aber schwer
bewaffnet,nenne ich was anderes .Auf jedem Fall waren wir mit einem schwarz/silbernen Ghost und weißen Yeti asx unterwegs,als zwei Jungs runterrauschten.Deinem Kumpel wünsche ich natürlich eine  schnelle Genesung.


----------



## Ersa (16. März 2011)

Hey Sorry für dein freund hoffe es ist nicht mehr passiert ! 
Gute besserung auch von mir !
wie mein kumpel schon sagte können wir das sein war so gegen 15:30 - 16:00 Uhr Aber schwer bewaffnet ? =) eher normal =)


----------



## lukabe (16. März 2011)

Nicht wirklich schwer bewaffnet, nur zwei fettere Bikes als unsre (bezogen auf den Federweg  ), darauf hatte ich angespielt 
Ich war der hintere der beiden, hab nen recht auffälligen roten Helm.


----------



## loomray (16. März 2011)

..ok dann waren wir es.Bei deinem Helm dürfte es sich um einen 661 Evolution handeln, oder? Wenn ja,haben wir beide den gleichen  .


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. März 2011)

loomray schrieb:


> Bei deinem Helm dürfte es sich um einen 661 Evolution handeln, oder?


koooorrekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ersa (17. März 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> koooorrekt!


Wie geht es deinem Kumpel ?? 

Wo hat der sich den genau abgelegt ?? Hab mich letztes Jahr volle Kanone mal abgelegt dort !! 
Und kenn die Schmerzen  aber es hat sich gelohnt


----------



## lukabe (17. März 2011)

Das war mein Kumpel, nicht Smubobs, aber er antwortet halt gern mal für mich 
Ihm gehts soweit ganz gut, der Finger ist aber so gebrochen, dass er operiert werden muss, wird wohl heute noch oder wenn nicht dann die nächsten Tage passieren.
Die Stelle wo er sich abgelegt hat ist so ca. 70m vor Ende des Trails, wenn man von oben den Weg runter fährt dann geradeaus vorbei an der Abzweigung wos links zum Sportplatz geht, dann um die Kurve und ab da noch ca. 100m runter, da steht dann links ein recht dicker Baum um den er grad so rumgekommen ist, den nächsten kleineren hat er dann leider mitgenommen.
Das erste was nach dem Sturz kam war: "Wie gehts dem Bike?" "Gut..." "Na dann is ja alles palletti..." und anschließend "Zum Glück bin ich erst hier gestürzt, sonst hätt ich ja noch was vom Trail verpasst" 
Ich mach mir Sorgen und dann kommt sowas  Und ja, für den Trail lohnen sich die Schmerzen 
Da is im Januar schon seine Hinterradfelge draufgegangen, jetzt, bei der ersten Ausfahrt nach 9 Wochen (Ich war zwischendrin mit den Mandeln beschäftigt) bricht er sich dann den Finger... scheiß Welt


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. März 2011)

freak511 schrieb:


> Das war mein Kumpel, nicht Smubobs, aber er antwortet halt gern mal für mich


Ich wusste halt die Antwort auf die Frage und hatte grad Zeit 

Anmeldungen für Trail-Fahrgemeinschaften ab nächsten Dienstag bitte an mich  Dann ist die letzte Hausarbeit abgegeben und ich hab die ganze Woche sturmfrei... wenn das Wetter gut genug ist, penn ich aufm Rad sitzend im Wald


----------



## biker-didi (18. März 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich wusste halt die Antwort auf die Frage und hatte grad Zeit
> 
> Anmeldungen für Trail-Fahrgemeinschaften ab nächsten Dienstag bitte an mich  Dann ist die letzte Hausarbeit abgegeben und ich hab die ganze Woche sturmfrei... wenn das Wetter gut genug ist, penn ich aufm Rad sitzend im Wald



Hallo Smubob,
da bin ich dabei. Nächste Woche habe ich um 11 Uhr Feierabend. 12 Uhr könnte ich am Trail sein


----------



## el Zimbo (18. März 2011)

biker-didi schrieb:


> Nächste Woche habe ich um 11 Uhr Feierabend.


----------



## biker-didi (18. März 2011)




----------



## Tobiassas (20. März 2011)

Hey Bikefreunde,

ich suche gleich nach 2 Personen:

(19.03.11 ; ca. 16:30 ; Aussichtsplattform Königsstuhl)
Eine nette Bikerin, mit der ich mich kurz unterhalten habe. Aufgrund verschiedener Routenplanungen sind wir nicht gemeinsam hinunter gefahren.

(19.03.11 ; ca. 17:00 ; Gaisberg bei den Kickern)
Außerdem habe ich heute am Gaisberg einen netten Mit-Biker gefunden,  habe wohl seinen Namen durch meinen Helm hindurch nicht ganz korrekt verstanden. (Zwecks adden bei Facebook) Leider auf FB auch mit diversen Namenveränderungen keinen Treffer erzielen können.

Nach meiner Erinnerung heißt er:
Maximilian Witzelt

Ich hoffe du schaust hier mal rein Max & gute Besserung 

Auch allen anderen wünsche ich Hals & Beinbruch, sowie ein paar schöne Touren!

Liebe Grüße aus dem schönen Heidelberg
Tobias 

PS: Wer nicht immer alleine fahren möchte oder für den ein oder anderen Termin mit Gruppe unterwegs sein möchte kann mich gerne anschreiben: aktuell sind wir ~10 Biker, fahren überwiegend Trails, Niveau richtet sich nach dem "Schwächsten" Biker.


----------



## Hardtail94 (20. März 2011)

3er-Mannschaft die Kalmit runter Richtung Maikammer
Canyon Torque
Cube Fritzz
Cube Ams (?)

Wer wars?


----------



## pfalz (20. März 2011)

Gruß an den Biker, den wir kurz vor Gimmeldingen vom Stabenberg kommend (rot-weiß so zwischen 13.00-14.00) im Uphill erschreckt zu haben scheinen, dachte, Du hättest uns gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (20. März 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> 3er-Mannschaft die Kalmit runter Richtung Maikammer
> Canyon Torque
> Cube Fritzz
> Cube Ams (?)
> ...



Könnten wir gewesen sein. Das Cube AMS war aber ein Radon. 
Warst du der kurz hinter dem "Tunnel bzw. Brücke ander Straße  omg was eine Erklärung" hochgeschoben hat?
Ich war der erste im Bunde


----------



## Hardtail94 (20. März 2011)

jou,DAT war ich 
ja,war mir auch nicht mehr ganz sicher,was das letzte fürn bike war^^


----------



## lukabe (21. März 2011)

So gegen 13.30 aufm Weinbiet, Cube mit orangenen Easton Haven Laufrädern. 
Ich glaub das Bike irgendwie ausm Forum hier zu kennen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2011)

freak511 schrieb:


> Cube mit orangenen Easton Haven Laufrädern.
> Ich glaub das Bike irgendwie ausm Forum hier zu kennen...


Klingt nach Nico...


----------



## lukabe (21. März 2011)

Genau das  Hab bloß den Beitrag von letztens nich mehr gefunden.
Kommt in echt wirklich gut das Teil


----------



## Carnologe (21. März 2011)

Und bloß nicht die Sticker von den Felgen entfernen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. März 2011)

Also Nico, für mich wirkt das Teil wie ein bunter Pumuckel. Hängt aber wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass ich kein orange Freund bin. Bogies Neue gefällt mir da besser.


----------



## anulu (21. März 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> jou,DAT war ich
> ja,war mir auch nicht mehr ganz sicher,was das letzte fürn bike war^^



Cool, hoff die andern 2 hamm freundlich gegrüßt


----------



## der-tick.de (21. März 2011)

Dann dürfte mein Bike für dich ja der Horror sein... 









wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Also Nico, für mich wirkt das Teil wie ein bunter Pumuckel. Hängt aber wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass ich kein orange Freund bin. Bogies Neue gefällt mir da besser.


----------



## Hardtail94 (21. März 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> Cool, hoff die andern 2 hamm freundlich gegrüßt



der letzte hat sich geweigert, oder ich habs einfach nich gehört 

aber ich verzeih ihm das, er sah ziemlich konzentriert aus


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Dann dürfte mein Bike für dich ja der Horror sein...


Ich mag Orange und ich mag die Uzzi - dennoch ist das Rad für mich der Horror


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. März 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Dann dürfte mein Bike für dich ja der Horror sein...



Etwas porno mit dem Vorbau ist es schon.


----------



## el Zimbo (21. März 2011)

Müsst ihr "das Ding" auch noch mit Bild zitieren?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. März 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Dann dürfte mein Bike für dich ja der Horror sein... [/IMG]



Porno und Horror liegen eng beieinander. Wenn das PR-Gedöns nicht drauf wäre, ...


----------



## Don Stefano (21. März 2011)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Dann dürfte mein Bike für dich ja der Horror sein..


Und für einige Andere hier im Forum auch.


----------



## eL (21. März 2011)

nun es lässt eine gewisse elegance  vermissen

den vergleich mit einem 300er IPB träger muss es jedoch nicht scheuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (22. März 2011)

Deine Bremse verkaufste jetzt auch schon das eine oder andere Jährchen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. März 2011)

Seit er mit mir und Frank zusammen damals die 1300Hm gefahren ist  Werden bald 2 Jahre...


----------



## eL (22. März 2011)

stümmt

nur die bremse ist fast patsch neu/ ungebraucht

dein würfel iss schon das zweite mal entweit

das muss ma schon auseinander dividieren können


----------



## der-tick.de (22. März 2011)

Sind den an den Oros auch weiße Leitungen?


----------



## eL (22. März 2011)

natürlich nicht


----------



## Ottrott (22. März 2011)

Heute Morgen in der S-Bahn, kommend von Kaiserslautern, die um acht Uhr in Neustadt hält:
   - blaues Specialized Pitch mit roten DT-Swiss Laufrädern. Der Rahmen hat die Größe "M". Eine weiße Lyrik ist verbaut und auf dem Oberrohr prangt ein Aufkleber mit der Aufschrift: Enjoy the Ride.

Habe ich schon öfters mal gesehen. Kennt den wer?


----------



## Eike. (22. März 2011)

Kennisch net aber das Rad hab ich zufällig vor ein paar Tagen im Fotoalbum gesehen:


----------



## Ottrott (23. März 2011)

Das Rad passt mal...


----------



## Eike. (23. März 2011)

Klick mal drauf. Der Besitzer kommt aus Kaiserslautern, das wird er also wohl sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Itchy- (23. März 2011)

Tach auch !

Das war dann wohl ich 
Fahre jeden Morgen mit der S-Bahn nach NW auf die Arbeit, meine Pitch fast immer dabei, seit die Sonne wieder so geil am lachen ist .

Warst du auch mit nem Bike unterwegs ???
Hab iwie nix mitbekommen, dass noch eins mit fahren würde ...
nur ein paar Leute mit diesen komischen mini-klappbikes 

Cheers!


----------



## Ottrott (23. März 2011)

Ich fahre meistens etwas früher mit dem Zug, muss normalerweise schon vor acht Uhr in NW sein. Ich saß dir Gegenüber und habe einen Giant-Katalog studiert. Du warst gerade mit deinem MP3-Player beschäftigt. 
Wenn ich das Rad mitnehme, dann eher das Crossrad oder Rennrad. Wobei ich dann eher dirkt auf die Arbeit fahre.
Das nächste Mal spreche ich dich an.

Gruß, Florian


----------



## Hardtail94 (27. März 2011)

danke an die beiden Cube-fahrer auf der hohen loog, die mich zusammengesammelt haben  

ihr hattet recht,mit einer bremse kommt man auch noch recht schnell den berg runter


----------



## der-tick.de (28. März 2011)

Hi Leutz,

ich war gestern mal wieder im Wald (Naja, Straße runter... Darf ja noch nix).
Da ist mir ein Nicolai-Fahrer (Fox 36er, CaneCreek Dämpfer, Hammerschmidt, XT Schaltwerk) auf dem Wanderparkplatz zwischen Hohe Loog und Kalmit begegnet den ich dann auf die Kalmit "Gezogen" hab. Den Namen hat er mir verraten gehabt, aber mein Gedächnis für Namen ist ja so mit mehr Löchern ausstaffiert als ein Sieb. 
Wer war denn das?

Viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## Lynus (28. März 2011)

@Tick: Wenn´s orange elox war, war´s vermutlich Yulour (oder so ähnlich geschrieben) - ist auch hier im Forum unterwegs. Der Rest der Ausstattung passt jedenfalls auf ihn bzw. sein Bike.


----------



## yulour (28. März 2011)

Jup, das war ich...

hab' meine Tour wie geplant zu Ende gefahren und trotz dem kleinem Zwischenspurt - jaja... so spurtig war's nicht  - am letzten Berg nicht zusammengebrochen.

Gruß, Holger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (28. März 2011)

yulour schrieb:


> Jup, das war ich...
> 
> hab' meine Tour wie geplant zu Ende gefahren und trotz dem kleinem Zwischenspurt - jaja... so spurtig war's nicht  - am letzten Berg nicht zusammengebrochen.
> 
> Gruß, Holger.


Hi Holger,

ja, ich habs nicht wie geplant zuende gebracht. nachdem ich in Elmstein war, war mir schon klar, dass das mit dem Weinbiet nix mehr wird. Naja, daheim hatte ich 1000hm und 53km aufm Tacho. Reicht auch. 

Viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## Pfalz-freeride (7. April 2011)

Wer warn denn die vier, die heut um 7 am Silzer See mit ihren Bikes (in 2 warn 160er Foxgabeln glaub ich ?) vorbeigekommen sind ? So viel Hub seh ich ehr selten in meinem Eck, leider...
Mir war das Giant, hab euch gegrüßt...

Grüße Lukas


----------



## pfalz (16. April 2011)

Gruß an die Gruppe, die heute so gegen 13.00 von der Loog runter zum Bildbaum kam...

verdammte Hacke, lernt zu bremsen (und nebenbei auch etwas Rücksicht auf Wanderer zu nehmen), wie kann man das kurze Stück nur so zusammenshreddern??


----------



## Carnologe (16. April 2011)

Sowas liest man ja gerne  Und dann wundern sich noch viele warum die Wanderer einen nicht mögen...


----------



## Flugrost (17. April 2011)

Wer hat mich heute gg 1600 im Kaltenbrunnertal angebrüllt? Eine Idee is da, eine Sicherheit nicht.

pS: `türlich hab ich mich net abhängen lassen!


----------



## Quente (17. April 2011)

...ohne helm bergauf.
...wehendes, von weitem sichtbares haupthaar.
...da musste ich grüßen.


----------



## Flugrost (17. April 2011)

... selber Lockenkopp!


----------



## el Zimbo (17. April 2011)

Wenn ich/wir gewusst hätte/n, dass du das bist, hätten wir mal ein kleines Schwätzchen gehalten...


----------



## Quente (17. April 2011)

...ich hatte meine zweifel, ob das lächeln beim berauffahren zimbo gehört.
...mal sehen ob ich es dieses jahr wieder mal schaffe zu euch zu stoßen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Sowas liest man ja gerne  Und dann wundern sich noch viele warum die Wanderer einen nicht mögen...


Das haben wir gestern mal wieder heftig zu spüren gekriegt... haben eine Gruppe Fußgänger passiert, das geschah mit null Beeinträchtig oder gar Kontakt, da wir auf einem parallel verlaufenen Wegstück aber trotzdem mit nur gut Schrittgeschwindigkeit daher gerollt sind (zw. Naturfreundehaus Edenkoben und Edenkobener Hütte, da wo der Weg z. T. weggeschwemmt ist, wir schon wieder unten aufm Pfad, die noch oben aufm Ausweich-Päddel). Hab eine von denen mir noch was nachrufen hören, einziges verständliches Wort "Erosion". Gut, nix weiter dabei gedacht, kurz später an der Straße Schützer ausgezogen, weil wir wieder hoch wollten. Da kamen die zu uns und haben uns regelrecht angepöbelt, wie schei$$e das wäre, auf so Wegen so daher gebrettert zu kommen, dass sie regelrecht vom Weg hechten müssen... und überhaupt, Landeswaldgesetz... bla bla bla  Wir haben dann erstmal gemeint, dass das doch glatt gelogen ist und wir sie ja nicht mal auf dem gleichen Weg passiert haben und noch dazu ganz langsam. Das hat die gar nicht interessiert, die wollten nur weiter verbal auf uns eindreschen. Der eine hat sich total dran aufgegeilt, dass er das Wort "Landeswaldgesetz" kennt und hat es ständig wiederholt  Als ich gemerkt habe, dass es keinen Docht hat, mit so Leuten wie mit vernünftigen Menschen zu reden (stur, aggressiv, dumm), habe ich nur gemeint, dass ICH (im Gegensatz zu ihnen) hier in der Region wohne und schon seit 20 Jahren auf diesen Wegen fahre und keine Auswärtigen (war deutlich zu hören) brauche, die mir hier mit Lügen aufgebauschte Vorträge halten. Das hat dann nochmal ein paar Beschimpfungen nach sich gezogen, dann haben sie sich endlich getrollt. Also, dass trotz korrektem Verhalten mal einer meckert ist ja normal, aber sowas offensives und ignorantes hab ich selten erlebt. 
Passt grad dazu, dass mich auf dem Weg vom Bhf. zum Wald fast einer von der Straße gerammt hat...

Ich hoffe ihr anderen hattet einen idiotenfreieren Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dinsdale (18. April 2011)

Mach dir nichts draus, die Leute sind erwachsen und mit sämtlicher Mühe wirst du die nicht mehr umerziehen können. Mir und meiner Tochter ( die ist 12 ) hat sich gestern auf einem Radweg ein älterer Mann so in den Weg gestellt, dass es kein Vorbeikommen gab. Ohne Not, ohne nachvollziebaren Grund, einfach nur um mich ( mit dem MTB ) und meine Tochter ( Rennrad ) in die Wiese zu drücken. Ich habe nur den Kopf geschüttelt, gesehen, dass auch mein Mädchen gut durchkam und bin weitergefahren. Es geht den Leuten glaube ich nur ums Rechthaben und jetzt nimm denen das mal weg.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2011)

Ja klar, die Hoffnung so Leute zu ändern hab ich auch nicht, das wäre wie Wasser in Schnapsgläsern zum Rhein tragen. Aber da ich aus Prinzip im Kontext MTBer<->Wander und auch einfach von der generellen Einstellung her (Lehrämtler, soziale Ader und so ) eigentlich drauf aus bin, mit allen Menschen gut oder wenigstens verhalten respektvoll auszukommen, macht mich sowas immer irgendwo ein wenig traurig...


----------



## el Zimbo (18. April 2011)

@Smubob:
So lange das Ausnahmen bleiben müssen wir da durch - auf derart pampiges Verhalten darf man auch mal etwas unfreundlich werden! 

@Dinsdale:
Es war ein Radweg? Klingeln/freundlich rufen, und dann Ellenbogen raus und durch! 

PS:
Letztens hab ich im Vorbeifahren sowas gehört wie "...aach noch sunndags!"
Als könnte man sich als Biker die Freizeit anders einteilen als andere Menschen... 
Sollen doch die Rentner unter der Woche in den Wald, dann verstopfen sie auch nicht so die Autobahnen.
Die meisten Leute, die so dämlich daher labern können eben nicht mal um die nächste Ecke denken,
das muss man sich in solchen Situationen immer vor Augen halten und mit einem überlegenen Lächeln vorbeifahren.


----------



## BenniG. (18. April 2011)

Wer war denn der jugendliche Hardtailer, der gestern zwischen 15:00 und 16:00 an der steilen Königstuhlauffahrt gefragt hat, wo man da überhaupt rauskommt und dann so problemlos mithalten konnte?!
Respekt mit dem Bike so mitzugehen 
War zwar schon meine dritte Runde ab dem Parkplatz an der Blockhütte, aber das soll jetzt keine Ausrede sein 

Am KS gestern übrigens gar keine Probleme mit Wanderern. Die sind zwar meist überängstlich, aber wenn man freundlich grüßt und sich fürs Platzmachen bedankt ist das alles kein Problem bei uns..


----------



## el Zimbo (18. April 2011)

Hier in der Pfalz gibt es eigentlich auch keine Probleme. Daher wundern sich manche, wenn dann doch ein paar Vollpfosten unterwegs sind.
Und selbige gibt es leider auch (immer mehr) unter den Bikern, was die Situation insgesamt nicht besser macht...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. April 2011)

Ich war gestern zu Fuß unterwegs und hatte auch keine Probleme mit pöbelnden Bergradfahrern. Die grüßen doch immer so nett.


----------



## lomo (18. April 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hier in der Pfalz gibt es eigentlich auch keine Probleme. Daher wundern sich manche, wenn dann doch ein paar *Vollpfosten* unterwegs sind.
> Und selbige gibt es *leider auch (immer mehr) unter den Bikern*, was die Situation insgesamt nicht besser macht...



Eigentlich schade!

BTW, war auf der Alb und habe Radfahrer nur auf Radwegen getroffen. Musterländle.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Smubob:
> So lange das Ausnahmen bleiben müssen wir da durch - auf derart pampiges Verhalten darf man auch mal etwas unfreundlich werden!


Ajo. Hab ja normal auch nie Probleme, ganz im Gegenteil! Auf so Immer-Super-Freundlich-Grüßer wie mich reagieren normal sogar die muffeligen Leute teilweise trotz FF und manchmal verspiegelter Goggle erstaunlich positiv  Wies in de Wald nai ruft, so schallts zurick 
Wegen dem oben: Manchmal tut es einfach gut, wenn man so ein Erlebnis aufschreiben kann -> Trauma-Bewältigung 

Haben gestern auch noch einige Minuten mit einem älteren Ehepaar erzählt, die uns wegen unserer "Ritterrüstungen" angesprochen haben, war lustig. Die hatten auch eine realistische Einstellung - man erschrickt zwar manchmal, aber so lange die Biker das nicht provozieren oder "in Kauf nehmen" und freundlich sind, fanden die das nicht störend. Die meinten, sie haben sich schon lange dran gewöhnt, dass auch Radler auf den Waldwegen fahren


----------



## el Zimbo (18. April 2011)

"mit dem Trauma leben"... 

Eine meiner Cousinen hat mir auch mal berichtet, dass es viel bedrohlicher für eine Wanderin ist,
wenn man nur noch die Ritterrüstung und kein Gesicht mehr sieht...
Aber das soll hier jetzt nicht wieder zur Diskussion werden - jeder soll den Helm benutzen,
den er/sie für angebracht hält. Ich finde Vollhelme nach wie vor etwas übertrieben auf gemeinsam
genutzten Wegen, kann aber auch verstehen, dass andere ihr Gesicht schützen wollen.

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (18. April 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> .Als ich gemerkt habe, dass es keinen Docht hat, mit so Leuten wie mit vernünftigen Menschen zu reden (stur, aggressiv, dumm), habe ich nur gemeint, dass ICH (im Gegensatz zu ihnen) hier in der Region wohne und schon seit 20 Jahren auf diesen Wegen fahre und keine Auswärtigen (war deutlich zu hören) brauche, die mir hier mit Lügen aufgebauschte Vorträge halten.



ich war schon immer dafür, dass ab freitag obend die brügg hochgezoge werd.


----------



## el Zimbo (18. April 2011)




----------



## lomo (18. April 2011)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> ich war schon immer dafür, dass ab freitag obend die brügg hochgezoge werd.



Wäre eine Idee ... sind die wirtschaftlichen Folgen daraus schon mal abgeschätzt worden?


----------



## Flugrost (18. April 2011)

deswegen machen sies ja net


----------



## lomo (18. April 2011)

Uns würde auch was fehlen ... diese lustigen Konversationen an den Theken der Pfälzerwaldhütten, vornehmlich in dialektfreier Sprache: "Schau mal Schatz, hier gibt es Schoooorle"! 
Oder aber: "Die Pfälzer sind ein lustiges Volk, trinken Wein aus Blumenvasen"


----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. April 2011)

Du willst doch jetzt nicht wirklich, dass ich anfange Pälzisch zu reden, oder?




Das mit dem Aussperren der Zugereisten ist eine ganz große Gemeinheit von Euch! Die meisten Pälzer sind doch nur hier, weil sie hier geboren wurden. Solche wie ich sind freiwillig hier, weil sie hier Radfahren, Laufen und verdünnten Wein aus Blumenvasen trinken wollen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (18. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> Oder aber: "Die Pfälzer sind ein lustiges Volk, trinken Wein aus Blumenvasen"


Des saachen bloos die, die wu kään rischdische Dorschd hänn.


----------



## lomo (18. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Des saachen bloos die, die wu kään rischdische Dorschd hänn.



Des sinn die, die Angschd kriggen, wenn se sehen, wie ään Schorle oigschenkt werd!


----------



## lomo (18. April 2011)

Wertes lokales Unterforum!

Soeben hallte das "Pausenzeichen der Trinkerheilanstalt" durch meine Wohnung!

löpp:


----------



## Flugrost (18. April 2011)

:flens:


----------



## donnersberger (18. April 2011)

:bölkstoff:


----------



## guru39 (18. April 2011)

rost:


----------



## eL (19. April 2011)

:milchcaffee:


----------



## Hamecker (19. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Des sinn die, die Angschd kriggen, wenn se sehen, wie ään Schorle oigschenkt werd!


 
Unn dann noch die richtich Mussig dezu:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E13Ck4DcZf8&feature=related"]YouTube        - Fine R.I.P. - Palzrock unter Palmen[/nomedia]


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. April 2011)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> ich war schon immer dafür, dass ab freitag obend die brügg hochgezoge werd.


zu geil, genau das hab ich zu meinem Kumpel nach der Aktion auch gesagt  Nur blöd, dass er Pfalz-stämmig ist aber in KA wohnt (ok, selber schuld!  ) und dass viele der Fußvolk-Idioten aus LU kommen, so auch der alde Sagg, der versucht hat mich von der Straße zu rammen...


----------



## Flugrost (20. April 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> und dass viele der Fußvolk-Idioten aus LU kommen, so auch der alde Sagg, der versucht hat mich von der Straße zu rammen...



Sowas will ich net als Zitat in der Rheinpflatz lesen.


(-so ich sie lesen würde-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roischiffer (20. April 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> zu geil, genau das hab ich zu meinem Kumpel nach der Aktion auch gesagt  Nur blöd, dass er Pfalz-stämmig ist aber in KA wohnt (ok, selber schuld!  ) und dass viele der Fußvolk-Idioten aus LU kommen, so auch der alde Sagg, der versucht hat mich von der Straße zu rammen...



Kannst zum Ausgleich ja mal wieder in Mainz nem kleinen Kind die Vorfahrt nehmen & es vom Rad rammen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. April 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Sowas will ich net als Zitat in der Rheinpflatz lesen.


Wenn die irgendwas blödes zusammenhangslos zitieren wollen, dann finden sie es - auch ohne den Kommentar (der für den nicht allzu doofen Menschen auch ohne Smilies als Ironie ... nee, eher Zynismus zu erkennen sein sollte, der aber wiederum wohl keine Bildpfalz liest )




roischiffer schrieb:


> Kannst zum Ausgleich ja mal wieder in Mainz nem kleinen Kind die Vorfahrt nehmen & es vom Rad rammen.


Als praktische Ausübung von "Hackordnung" oder was? Und warum "mal wieder"? Klingt ja so, als ob ich sowas schon getan hätte...


----------



## anulu (6. Mai 2011)

Wer is heute gegen halb 5 am Neustadter Bahnhof das Gleis zum Zug nach Mannheim mit seinem Tr450 in weiß hoch gedaggelt bzw. getragen? Bin demjenigen entgegengelaufen un blöd geschaut da ich mir das Bike demnächst auch besorg  

Wollt dich/die Person schon ansprechen aber dachte mir dann oh der muss bestimmt zum Zug 

In der Unterführung sinn dann 2 Typen mit einem etwas komischen Akzent hinter mir gelaufen. Der eine meinte nur: "Boah hast du den Typ mit dem Helm sein Rad gesehn Alda weist was das kostet?! Bstimmt 2000-3000 Euro..." da musst ich kurz schmunzeln


----------



## pat23 (8. Mai 2011)

Heut morgen so 9.20 in Waldfischbach, Ortsmitte am Harley Laden, schwarzes Turner, seltener Anblick, hat ausm Auto raus aber richtig klasse ausgesehen . Welches Modell konnt ich leider nicht genau erkennen


----------



## jan84 (9. Mai 2011)

Wer war gestern nachmittag 16:30-17:30 (hab nicht auf die Uhr geguckt) von der Hohen Loog richtung Bildbaum unterwegs? Helmlos, Hardtail (starr?!, ggf. 29er), blaue Rohloff.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Mai 2011)

Hatte er einen relativ großen Bart?


----------



## jan84 (9. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, die augen waren irgendwie an der blauen Rohloff hängengeblieben, den Rest nur im Augenwinkel gesehen...


----------



## Flugrost (9. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hatte er einen relativ großen Bart?



Heißt "groß" breit oder lang - oder und? ...Wolfman, Quente oder 10A(nach der Steinigung?)?


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Mai 2011)

Ich dachte dabei an deinen Namensvetter aus Mannheim - wegen 29er...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (16. Mai 2011)

Heute vor ner stunde ngefähr am Bismarckturm in DÜW
Er hatte en relativ neues Demo mit Bomber-SC und hat uns wieder eingeholt als mein Kollege den Hang runter is.

Wenn er hier vertreten ist,kann er sich ja mal melden


----------



## anulu (16. Mai 2011)

Ohne vorweggreifen zu wollen...
Glaub der Herr hat gerade sein Demo im "Postet mal Pics von euren DH und FR Bikes - Teil 3" Thread gepostet


----------



## Hardtail94 (16. Mai 2011)

link?

Edit: ernsthaft, du hattest recht  danke


----------



## aeron (22. Mai 2011)

Viele Grüße an den "Eisbären" den ich heut am Gaisberg getroffen hab...

Hoffe du gewinnst deine Wette


----------



## Christian86 (28. Mai 2011)

Heute standen am Bremerhof in Kaiserslautern ein rotes Cannondale Fully und ein silbernes Specialized. Gibts dazu auch Fahrer?


----------



## Apfailsaft (14. Juni 2011)

Ist zufällig der Typ hier anwesend der in Kaiserslautern in der Konrad Adenauer Straße gegen 14 Uhr einen ziemlich langen Wheele bei hoher Geschwindigkeit hingelegt hat? xD 
Das Bike sah ziemlich schwarz aus. 
Habs nur vom Balkon im 4. Stock aus gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian86 (14. Juni 2011)

Das war ich. Hi.


----------



## Apfailsaft (14. Juni 2011)

Christian86 schrieb:


> Das war ich. Hi.



Jo, dann wärs e 1,5m Wheele, ungewollt xD


----------



## michar (18. Juni 2011)

wer war das denn vorhin aufm weinbiet der mich gefragt hat ob mein kollege die radde ist?!  liteville mit ner bos wars rad..glaub ich..


----------



## Speedbullit (19. Juni 2011)

könnte ozm gewesen sein


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juni 2011)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> könnte ozm gewesen sein


Würde zwar theoretisch passen, aber Oli und Michar kennen sich


----------



## michar (19. Juni 2011)

hab ich auch dran gedacht..vllt hab ich ihn einfach nich erkannt!


----------



## Fell (26. Juni 2011)

Heute am Bismarkturm so um die Mittagszeit ein paar Jungs mit MTBs gesehen. An Bikes habe ich ein graues Canyon Tourqe, ein braunes Trek und ein Bike mit schwarzen Rahmen, goldenen Laufrädern und goldenen Lenker (geil) geshen. Seid ihr zufällig hier?


----------



## Carnologe (26. Juni 2011)

Danke an den netten Radfahrer heute auf der Parkinsel! Er hat bemerkt, dass ich (auf Skates) in seinen Windschatten gefahren bin und mich gefragt ob die Geschwindigkeit so in Ordnung wäre  

Die Beine waren rasiert und die Waden sahen sehr trainiert aus. Kann mich nur noch an weiße Reifen und seinen Brooks Sattel erinnern. Vielleicht kennt ihn ja einer


----------



## OZM (27. Juni 2011)

michar schrieb:


> wer war das denn vorhin aufm weinbiet der mich gefragt hat ob mein kollege die radde ist?!  liteville mit ner bos wars rad..glaub ich..





Speedbullit schrieb:


> könnte ozm gewesen sein



 Jepp, das waren Dave u ich

hab Dich aber auch nicht erkannt


@ all
bevor ihr uns jetzt aber für völlig bescheuert haltet
die Begegnung viel gerade mit einer grösseren Gruppe anderer Biker zusammen und da war viel Gewusel


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Juni 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (27. Juni 2011)

demenz heißt jetzt gewusel?

;-)

nungut den ein oder anderen von euch würde ich aber auch nicht mehr wieder erkennen


----------



## michar (29. Juni 2011)

OZM schrieb:


> Jepp, das waren Dave u ich
> 
> hab Dich aber auch nicht erkannt
> 
> l



haha..ok..ich habs mir fast gedacht...aber naja! vllt sehn wir uns ja mal wieder in lac blanc jetzt wo ich wieder fit bin auf ne runde..


----------



## whiteie (11. Juli 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Heute am Bismarkturm so um die Mittagszeit ein paar Jungs mit MTBs gesehen. An Bikes habe ich ein graues Canyon Tourqe, ein braunes Trek und ein Bike mit schwarzen Rahmen, goldenen Laufrädern und goldenen Lenker (geil) geshen. Seid ihr zufällig hier?



Jupp anwesend.

graues Canyon Tourqe -> meinereiner
braunes Trek-> RP biker
schwarzen Rahmen, goldenen Laufrädern und goldenen Lenker (geil) ->gt_idrive


----------



## Fell (11. Juli 2011)

whiteie schrieb:


> Jupp anwesend.
> 
> graues Canyon Tourqe -> meinereiner
> braunes Trek-> RP biker
> schwarzen Rahmen, goldenen Laufrädern und goldenen Lenker (geil) ->gt_idrive


 Ah cool  Fahrt ihr öfters da in der Gegend um den Bismarkturm? Wir biken meistens runter zum Teufelstein -> Kaiser Wolhelmshöhe -> Krimhildenstuhl. Haben letztens den grün/Weissen Weg ab Lindemansruh bis Höhningen für uns endeckt  Vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen biken.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. Juli 2011)

Wer war denn da gestern von der Königsmühle rauf zu dem Platz mit der Schutzhütte (und weiter Richtung Gelber Punkt/Hellerhütte?) mit einem Canyon Torque und weißem Trikot bergauf unterwegs. Kam dir auf halber Höhe mit blauem Trikot mit ´nem Ghost entgegen.


----------



## Kelme (12. Juli 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ... Platz mit der Schutzhütte ...


= "Kleine Ebene"


----------



## whiteie (12. Juli 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Ah cool  Fahrt ihr öfters da in der Gegend um den Bismarkturm? Wir biken meistens runter zum Teufelstein -> Kaiser Wolhelmshöhe -> Krimhildenstuhl. Haben letztens den grün/Weissen Weg ab Lindemansruh bis Höhningen für uns endeckt  Vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen biken.



DÜW-Bismarkturm-Höhnigen-Bismarkturm-DÜW ist unsere Feierabendrunde.

Können gern mal ne gemeinsame Tour abwicklen...schreibst ne PN


----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. Juli 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> = "Kleine Ebene"



Interessant! Wo ich schon überall war. 

Bei der Gelegenheit: Wo ist eigentlich diese ominöse römische Wachstube? Der Platz, den ich immer dafür hielt, ist tatsächlich Hüttenhohl!


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Juli 2011)

Genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (12. Juli 2011)

whiteie schrieb:


> DÜW-Bismarkturm-Höhnigen-Bismarkturm-DÜW ist unsere Feierabendrunde.
> 
> Können gern mal ne gemeinsame Tour abwicklen...schreibst ne PN



[Klug********rmodus]... -  Bismarckturm - Höningen - ...[/Klug********rmodus]


----------



## joah (12. Juli 2011)

An dieser Stelle nochmal ein Gruß an die 3 Jungs vom Sonntag, an der Kalmit!!
Vielleicht klappt ja das gemeinschaftliche Fahren nochmal 

Cheers Joah
(Demo)


----------



## anulu (29. Juli 2011)

Wer is heut schätz gegen 18 Uhr zum Weinbiet hochgefahren mit FF und Protektoren am Rucksack? 
Sind zu zweit den roten Punkt runter.


----------



## Lynus (30. Juli 2011)

Das könnte ich gewesen sein.
Wart ihr das, die ich am Anstieg zum Weinbiet überholt hab ?
Sonst hab ich gestern keine Biker gesehen.
Bin übrigens auch den roten Punkt runter (Richtung Wolfsburg).


----------



## anulu (30. Juli 2011)

Ne wir waren auf dem Weg Richtung Gimmeldingen bergab. Überholt hat uns bergab auch niemand  das wüsste ich 

Wir sind runter, uns ist jemand berghoch entgegen gekommen. War auch der einzige Biker den wir getroffen hatten.

Bist du den Pfad ab Benjental hochgefahren?


----------



## Lynus (31. Juli 2011)

Dann war ich´s doch nicht. Bin via Lindenberg den blauen Punkt hoch und anschliessend den roten Punkt zur Wolfsburg runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timebandit (1. August 2011)

Das war dann wohl ich. Ich fahr da momentan 2-3 mal die Woche hoch. Hausrunde.


----------



## anulu (1. August 2011)

Ah cool! Vllt. trifft man sich ja nochmal oben am Weinbiethaus.


----------



## Christian86 (1. August 2011)

Wer war denn heute Nachmittag am Humbergturm (Kaiserslautern) bzw in der Nähe?
Einer wollte gerade runter, als ich rauf bin, ein anderer saß gemütlich an der Lichtung bei der Holzhütte.
Und der Downhillkollege war auch wieder da. DIch hab ich jetzt schon ein paar mal gesehen. Aber du bist genauso still wie ich ; )


----------



## Christian86 (7. August 2011)

Heute Nachmittag wieder. 3x Mtbler am Humberg? 
Haben freundlich gewirkt. Also ihr Säcke, wer seid ihr? Ihr wart in meinem Alter, also nehmt mich mal mit : O


----------



## lukabe (16. August 2011)

Heute auf der Hohe Loog war ja einiges los so gegen 17h. Ist irgendwer davon hier im IBC?


----------



## han (29. August 2011)

Sonntag gelbes-kreuz runter nach Lambrecht. Ein Hardtail-, ein Epic-fahrer und eine Stumpine 

Und Gruß an Nadine...ggf sieht man sich wieder im Wald


----------



## Rockshock (4. September 2011)

Hallo

Habe am Mi 31.8. so gegen 17 Uhr eine Bikerin auf dem Konigstuhl gesehen. Glaube sie ist ein Trek Scratch Air 8 gefahren. Jedenfalls hat sie sich mütig die Himmelsleiter runtergetürzt). Vielleicht mag sie mal in unserer Gruppe mitfahren? Also, melden sofern du hier unterwegs bist


----------



## Speedbullit (4. September 2011)

ich galube sie hat sich eher entspannt die himmelsleiter runtergestürzt


----------



## Levty (4. September 2011)

Was ist denn die Himmelsleiter? Kann man da fahren?


----------



## rmfausi (4. September 2011)

Die  Himmelsleiter runter ist eigentlich nicht erlaubt. Bei noch offenen Fragen, geh mal beim Guru vorbei der kann dich dann genau aufklären. Ich habe die Information von ihm.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (4. September 2011)

Weiblich und Trek? Vielleicht war es Solveig...


----------



## Rockshock (5. September 2011)

Thx


----------



## Levty (5. September 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Die  Himmelsleiter runter ist eigentlich nicht erlaubt. Bei noch offenen Fragen, geh mal beim Guru vorbei der kann dich dann genau aufklären. Ich habe die Information von ihm.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


Danke!


----------



## CB89 (11. September 2011)

War gestern so gegen 1 bei der Lindemannsruhe mit einem Kumpel, haben dort 3 Biker getroffen die uns die Abfahrt über den Bismarckturm empfohlen haben - war super! Treppenmarathon am Ende ist auch sehr witzig 
Seid ihr hier auch? Habt ihr noch ein paar Tipps wie man dort schön runter kommt?
gruß


----------



## Hanebber (27. September 2011)

Heute Abend in der Dämmerung den Trail von der Ahlmühle zum Förlenberg noch ohne Licht kam mir ein Biker entgegen auch ohne Licht und Grüßte.


----------



## BejayMTB (28. September 2011)

Nettes 29er Treffen heute am KS in HD. Auch die interessierte DH/AM Fraktion war sehr nett.


----------



## anulu (25. Oktober 2011)

Mit wem hab ich mich denn am Sonntag gegen 15 Uhr aufm Neuberghügel in Königsbach kurz unterhalten? Jemand mit nem (Trek Session 2010?!)  war lustig^^


----------



## Haardtfahrer (20. November 2011)

Kann es sein, dass ich heute, Sonntag, 20.11., gegen 12.15 Uhr wieder dappich an einer auf der Terrasse der Hellerhütte stehenden Vierer-Gruppe von Menschen, die ich erkennen sollte, mit Puls am Anschlag vorbeigefahren bin?


----------



## Lynus (20. November 2011)

@Haardtfahrer: Ja, kann sein 

Ob du uns aber hättest erkennen müssen, bleibt dir überlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (21. November 2011)

Lynus schrieb:


> @Haardtfahrer: Ja, kann sein
> 
> Ob du uns aber hättest erkennen müssen, bleibt dir überlassen



Bin da so vorbei und dachte: Kenn ich nicht! Dann weiter: vllt doch! War das nicht .. ! Neee! Könntest zurückfahren und gucken! Aber nee, die sahen anders aus! Aber mit den blöden Winterkappen unter dem Helm.. wennde aber keinen kennst, siehst´s aus, also wärste auf Kontaktsuche ... nee, von denen kanntest Du keinen ... kennst eh keinen, der auf der als Biker auf der Hellerhüttenterrasse rumsteht, oder ... egal, da vorne ist die schöne lange Baumstammsitzbank... haste deine Ruhe ...

Nächstes Mal ist anhalten doch ne Alternative!


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. November 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Bin da so vorbei und dachte: Kenn ich nicht! Dann weiter: vllt doch! War das nicht .. ! Neee! Könntest zurückfahren und gucken! Aber nee, die sahen anders aus! Aber mit den blöden Winterkappen unter dem Helm.. wennde aber keinen kennst, siehst´s aus, also wärste auf Kontaktsuche ... nee, von denen kanntest Du keinen ... kennst eh keinen, der auf der als Biker auf der Hellerhüttenterrasse rumsteht, oder ... egal, da vorne ist


"...ja auch schon die Kaltenbrunner Hütte" hätte der Satz weitergehen müssen, dann wärs nochmal so lustig gewesen (hatte insgeheim schon auf sowas gewartet ).


----------



## Discostue (27. November 2011)

bin heute morgen ca. 10 uhr auf dem KS von 2 down hill fahrern nett gegrüßt worden, 
wer wars?


----------



## han (28. November 2011)

war gestern unterwegs von der Klausentalhütte hoch zum Bildbaum (blauer Punkt), da sind mir ein paar FR-Hardtailfahrer entgegengekommen mit Business-Anzügen an?!?!?!?!?


----------



## el Zimbo (28. November 2011)

Klingt nach ner lustigen Video- oder Fotosession...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. November 2011)

han schrieb:


> war gestern unterwegs von der Klausentalhütte hoch zum Bildbaum (blauer Punkt), da sind mir ein paar FR-Hardtailfahrer entgegengekommen mit Business-Anzügen an?!?!?!?!?



Naaaachmacher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (28. November 2011)

..stimmt, Haardtfahrer hats erfunden.      Hat wer ein Bild?


----------



## pfalz (13. Dezember 2011)

Blauer Renault Megane, zwei Bikes im Kofferraum, heute gegen 16Uhr zwischen Speyer und Dudenhofen...


----------



## Lynus (14. Januar 2012)

Oliv-grünes Speci Big Hit heute mittag auf der Armbanduhr Richtung Kaltenbrunner Tal. Fahrer hat noch freundlich um Vorfahrt gebeten - jmd. aus dem Forum ?


----------



## Hardtail94 (24. Januar 2012)

2 Jugendliche (Morewood u. Demo ) um 3Uhr am Bismarckturm in DÜW, jemand hier vertreten?
Wenn ja, kleiner Tipp: Bisschen freundlicher mit dem Busfahrer umgehen, dann haben wir die Shuttlemöglichkeit auch noch ein klein wenig länger


----------



## T.Theis (27. Januar 2012)

Mealtime, 
Shuttlemöglichkeit in DÜW? Erzähl bitte mehr. ;-)

Gruß Tobias


----------



## michar (27. Januar 2012)

..besser nicht!


----------



## Hardtail94 (27. Januar 2012)

besser nicht.
Sorry, aber da sind mir schon zu viele unterwegs!
Ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen kleinen kiddies, die mit ihren Dirts darum gurken... :/


----------



## sugarbiker (4. Februar 2012)

besser nicht


sonst wird wieder das 2.500 Schild aufgestellt.........


----------



## benn9411 (4. Februar 2012)

Schöne Grüße an den Haardtfahrer, den ich heut auf dem Weinbiet getroffen hab, war doch sehr angenehm zu fahren heute !


----------



## Haardtfahrer (6. Februar 2012)

Meinen Gruß zurück! Ich freue stets, einem Spitznamen aus dem Forum auch ein Gesicht zuordnen zu können.

Meine Fahrt über den blauen Punkt war prima. Im Wesentlichen war der Untergrund sehr griffig, nur die Steine glatt. War aber vom Boden her besser zu fahren als das kurze Asphaltstück runter vom Weinbiethaus. Der betonharte Waldboden schult zudem, den Finger von der Bremse zu lassen. 

Einzig meine Gabel wollte nicht so recht bei der Kälte. Habe mit dem Kabelbinder so um die 3cm Federweg gemessen. Sollte doch mal eine Gabelservice in Erwägung ziehen. Starrbike habe ich über!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benn9411 (7. Februar 2012)

Mein Dämpfer hat auch ein paar Probleme gemacht, hat sich irgendwie platt und stumpf angefühlt, komisch zu beschreiben, aber die Abfahrt war gut, vll sieht man sich am Wochenende ja wieder ! 
mfg ben


----------



## pheelax (14. Februar 2012)

Ein Dank an den Unbekannten/die Unbekannte, der/die mir Gestern vom Weißen Stein runter den Trail im Schnee gespurt hat. Über Schauenburg und Strahlenburg.
Bin die Trails teilweise schonmal gefahren, glaube aber nicht, dass ich sie alleine so schnell wieder gefunden hätte


----------



## Dddakk (15. Februar 2012)

Biddaschön!  Der eine "Plumpser" war natürlich nicht von mir, nönö...


----------



## lomo (15. Februar 2012)

dddakk schrieb:


> biddaschön!  Der eine *"Pupser"* war natürlich nicht von mir, nönö...  :d



hä?


----------



## Dddakk (15. Februar 2012)

Heh! Zitate darf man nicht verfälschen!


----------



## pheelax (15. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Biddaschön!  Der eine "Plumpser" war natürlich nicht von mir, nönö...



Hats dich gelegt? Hab ich gar nicht gesehen, war wohl so sehr damit beschäftigt nicht selbst wegzurutschen


----------



## Dddakk (15. Februar 2012)

Nee, nur ein Rutscher am Ö-berg.


----------



## LoffelderBuh (1. März 2012)

wer warn des gesteern um viertel nach 4 ?
der junge mann war so 14 (wie ich  ) oda 15. der hatte n rotes bike und ne fox .
sry habs ned genau gesehn bin vom bus gekommen.ach ja. der hatte noch n fullface helm am rucksack festgemacht


----------



## Haardtfahrer (1. März 2012)

LoffelderBuh schrieb:


> wer warn des gesteern um viertel nach 4 ?
> der junge mann war so 14 (wie ich  ) oda 15. der hatte n rotes bike und ne fox .
> sry habs ned genau gesehn bin vom bus gekommen.ach ja. der hatte noch n fullface helm am rucksack festgemacht



Möglicherweise hilft die Angabe des Ortes bei der Suche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (1. März 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Möglicherweise hilft die Angabe des Ortes bei der Suche!



Nicht nur das ...


----------



## LoffelderBuh (1. März 2012)

ups^^ neckargemünd sbahn halte altstadt (bahnhof)


----------



## Carnologe (1. März 2012)

Wer fährt in Ludwigshafen ein dunkles 951 mit einer weißen (MZ?) Gabel?


----------



## Vorderpälzer (2. März 2012)

Mal abseits der Trails.
Heute Abend in Igglem bei Spitz + Stumpf ( einfach genial!!!) der Saumagentester an der Technik ?????


----------



## lomo (3. März 2012)

Hättest ja mal was sagen können! 
BTW: Geniales Publikum, nicht so wie die 'pseudoelitären' Schlaftabletten einen Abend vorher in MA.


----------



## Dddakk (3. März 2012)

..hier gründen wir erst mal ne Gesprächskreis ob man lachen darf...und ob dies ethisch/poltisch/religös korrekt ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (3. März 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..hier gründen wir erst mal ne Gesprächskreis ...



Komm rein und nimm dir'n Keks!


----------



## Dddakk (3. März 2012)

..wollen wir zusammen unsere Namen tanzen? Das könnte bei uns beiden länger dauern


----------



## lomo (3. März 2012)

Wieso? Ich hab nur einen Vornamen


----------



## Flugrost (4. März 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..wollen wir zusammen unsere Namen tanzen? Das könnte bei uns beiden länger dauern



Das will wohl wirklich keiner sehen. Hippiekacke... (hualp.)


----------



## lomo (4. März 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Das will wohl wirklich keiner sehen. Hippiekacke... (hualp.)



Du bist herzlich dazu eingeladen ...


----------



## Carnologe (9. März 2012)

Heute in Mannheim gesehen: Grünes und rotes Morewood Fully mit DC Gabeln. Kennt die jemand?


----------



## Hardtail94 (10. März 2012)

hatte das grüne denn vorne ein übergroßes Kettenblatt? 
ja, dann isser mir bekannt


----------



## Carnologe (10. März 2012)

Puh, darauf hab ich nicht geachtet


----------



## der-tick.de (11. April 2012)

Ich hab am Sonntag auf dem Weinbiet ein Pärchen getroffen... 1x Santa Cruz Bullit mit 66 und ein Giant AC601 mit Fox Gabel... Wir haben uns über Canyon unterhalten und die Welt...
Sind gerade wieder aus Frankfurt nach Neustadt gezogen. 
Vielleicht fahren wir ja mal gemeinsam? Vor allem unter der Woche... 
Wenn der Wetterbericht stimmt gehts heut um 18:30 Uhr wieder am Marktplatz los.


----------



## Speedbullit (11. April 2012)

das war der Timebandit nebst gemahlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timebandit (11. April 2012)

Jupp. Das waren wir. Schreibst mich mal per PM an. See ya,...

P.S. Die Canyons sind bestellt.


----------



## Flugrost (11. April 2012)

Gibts dich auch noch? Lange ists her!


----------



## Timebandit (12. April 2012)

Jupp. Uns gibts noch. UNd wie!!


----------



## han (12. April 2012)

wie? du verkaufst dein SC?????? wirst du jetzt zum CCler


----------



## Optimizer (14. April 2012)

Heute ist ne RRlerin mit Gäsbock12-Trikot durch Albersweiler... hat noch nicht mal auf Hupen reagiert....


----------



## MoneSi (14. April 2012)

Asche auf mein Haupt! Aber ich werd im Laufe einer solchen Runde öfter mal angehupt und nur gaaanz selten ist der-/diejenige mir wohlgesinnt (jaja, Wanderer benutzen auch Autos....hüstel...)...ich reagiere da mittlerweile mit Ignoranz. Meistens zumindest. Manchmal belege ich diese ungehobelte Person auch mit diversen Flüchen (die können froh sein, dass das nicht funktioniert).
Jetzt hupt endlich mal jemand, aus "Begeisterung" mich zu sehen und ich schnall's nicht....
Auf dem Heimweg durfte ich auch noch Scheibenwischwasser kosten....aber an den Saftsack bzw. dessen Karre und Nummernschild erinnere ich mich!


----------



## .ExE (14. April 2012)

Ich war heute erstmals in HD unterwegs. Bei der Auffahrt auf einem Trail zum Weißen Stein hoch kam uns ein (blondes?) Mädel in gelbem Trikot entgegen. Später haben wir uns geärgert, sie nicht gefragt zu haben, ob sie mit uns mitfahren möchte. 
Sah ganz niedlich aus


----------



## Dinsdale (14. April 2012)

Ich hoffe, dem Biker, der bei Schriesheim auf der Straße lag, geht es gut. Habe nicht stören wollen, der Krankenwagen war ja schon da. Jedenfalls wünsche ich dir gute Besserung und dass du bald wieder auf dem Bike sitzen kannst.


----------



## anulu (21. April 2012)

Na wer war denn gestern Abend mit seinem Transition Bottlerocket im Palmers Irish Pub in Landau? Schönes Teil  ... also das Bike, das Irish Pub auch, das Kilkenny besonders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (23. April 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ....RRlerin mit Gäsbock12-Trikot durch ....



Ich will auch!                                                                      Das Trikot natürlich.


----------



## Miro266 (23. April 2012)

Da muss ich doch mal mit den Verantwortlichen sprechen wenn da schon welche mit dem Gäsbock 12 Trikot fahren...

Das kann ja mal gar nicht sein ! 

Miro


----------



## lomo (23. April 2012)




----------



## `Smubob´ (24. April 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Na wer war denn gestern Abend mit seinem Transition Bottlerocket im Palmers Irish Pub in Landau? Schönes Teil  ... also das Bike, das Irish Pub auch, das Kilkenny besonders


Hellblauer Rahmen, mintgrüne Domain?


----------



## anulu (24. April 2012)

Öhhhm  verdammtes Kilkenny löscht das Gedächtnis aus. 
Könnte gut möglich sein... blauer Rahmen wars glaub auf jedn Fall.
Es stand noch ein weißes Bike dabei bei welchem ich mir aber nich 100% sicher bin obs ein Bullit war oder doch was anres.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. April 2012)

Wie viel Fässer hast davon denn getrunken? 

Kleine Gedächtnisstütze:







Ist das einzige Bottlerocket, das ich bisher in LD City gesehen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (24. April 2012)

Naja eigentlich nur 2 Gläser un en Schnabbes 

JAAAA!!!! Genau das isses  ... sinn das weiße Spank-Felgen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. April 2012)

Dann verträgst du wohl nix  (ich auch nicht mehr, seit ich nicht mehr regelmäßig "trainiere" )

Ja, müssten Stiffy sein. Ist auch nicht mehr ganz aktuell, das Foto...


----------



## donnersberger (1. Mai 2012)

war cool heute in Beerfelden mal wieder ein paar verschollen geglaubte Leute (Bumble, Han, KunoK) zu treffen... Und nächstes mal bitte einen Saumagen für mich mitgrillen...


----------



## DAKAY (2. Mai 2012)

ich glaub auf dem fodo waren noch die syncross laufräder drin, die hab ich aber zum laufquadrad umgeformt. aktuell läufts auf nem hope pro2 mit supra 30 lrs. muss mal neue bilder machen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Mai 2012)

DAKAY schrieb:


> laufquadrad







DAKAY schrieb:


> aktuell läufts auf nem hope pro2 mit supra 30 lrs


Kann ich nur empfehlen 

PS: hattest du nicht mal einen LRS mit Stiffies?


----------



## Carnologe (11. Mai 2012)

Komme grad vom Weinbiet 

Grüße an den Fahrer mit dem weißen Canyon Torque (mit roten Decals) und der roten Boxxer


----------



## kraft_werk (12. Mai 2012)

Hi!

..einen Gruss an die 4er Gruppe, die mit uns heute so gegen 1300 vom Hahnenschritt zur Hohen Loog hoch gefahren ist. War ein nettes gespräch mit der Dame, und Strives sieht man ja auch recht selten ;-)


----------



## Teufelstisch (16. Mai 2012)

Äfach mol probiere...! 

Am Sonntag hat eine Gruppe von etwa 5-8 Bikerinnen im Aschbachtal vor den Toren KL's die dortige von Mölschbach kommende Landstraße gekreuzt als ich dort mit dem Dackelschneider unterwegs war! Jemand aus dem Forum?


----------



## MoneSi (19. Mai 2012)

Ich bezweifle zwar, dass er hier im Forum ist, aber wenn doch, möchte ich mich bei demjenigen nochmal herzlich bedanken, der uns heute nachmittag zwischen Hüttenhohl und Hahnenschritt so geduldig und kompetent bei unseren Schaltwerksproblemen behilflich war. 
Die Geschichte ging dann viel später noch weiter....


----------



## Kelme (19. Mai 2012)

Das klingt nach einem anstrengenden Arbeitstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoneSi (19. Mai 2012)

Nee, das wäre jetzt wirklich übertrieben!! Kommt mal vor!


----------



## Flugrost (19. Mai 2012)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Die Geschichte ging dann viel später noch weiter...



Steilvorlage?


----------



## lomo (20. Mai 2012)

MoneSi schrieb:


> ... Schaltwerksproblemen ...



Ein Zeichen, ein Zeichen!


----------



## kraft_werk (24. Mai 2012)

..noch ´nen schönen Gruss an den netten Torque-Piloten, der so gegen 1530 auf dem Winebeat Auskunft erteilt hat!


----------



## Timebandit (25. Mai 2012)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..noch ´nen schönen Gruss an den netten Torque-Piloten, der so gegen 1530 auf dem Winebeat Auskunft erteilt hat!



....Gruß zurück. Hoffe Ihr hattet noch viel Spass bei der Abfahrt. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder oder geht zusammen mal ne Runde drehen. Bis denn dann....


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Mai 2012)

Donnerstags auf dem Weinbiet...


----------



## kraft_werk (25. Mai 2012)

Wer Urlaub hat, ist klar im Vorteil 

@ Timebandit - Jap, die Abfahrt war - wie immer - spassig! ..nur so schnell vorbei 

Und wir können gerne demnächst mal ne Runde drehen, ums Weinbiet rum kenn ich mich nocht nicht soo gut aus, das könnten wir dann zusammen korrigieren


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Mai 2012)

Na vor zwei Wochen habe ich den Herr Timebandit auf dem Weinbiet getroffen,
und noch ein halbes Dutzend andere mir bekannte MTBiker...

Ich brauch keinen Urlaub um (im Sommer) auch mal unter der Woche zu biken.


----------



## kraft_werk (25. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Na vor zwei Wochen habe ich den Herr Timebandit auf dem Weinbiet getroffen,
> und noch ein halbes Dutzend andere mir bekannte MTBiker...



..war das etwa an einem Donnerstag 

Und nö, zum Biken braucht man keinen Urlaub..allerdings ist´s mit doch um einiges entpsannter! ..kommt wohl auch immer auf den Job an..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (25. Mai 2012)

Yep. Und Gleitzeit.


----------



## Quente (25. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Yep. Und Gleitzeit.



...Altersteilzeit...

"duck und weg"


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Mai 2012)

Nicht zu verwechseln mit Altersgeilheit...


----------



## der-tick.de (25. Mai 2012)

Quente schrieb:


> ...Altersteilzeit...
> 
> "duck und weg"


Also ich hab ab dem nächsten 1. Altersteilzeit.


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Mai 2012)

Quente schrieb:


> ...Alter-steil-zeit...


.


----------



## henrietta (28. Mai 2012)

hallihallo,

gestern (pfingstsonntag, früher nachmittag) kreuzten wir nahe lambertskreuz-hütte eine riesen-radler-menge. eine reisegruppe sozusagen. 
es waren ungefähr 30-100 leute  wir (nur zwei) waren uns mit der mengenschätzung nicht ganz einig...

aber es sah aus, als hätten sie viel spass.

falls jemand aus der gruppe das hier liest - und den spass mal teilen mag - gerne PN 

schönen feiertage allerseits!
grüßt
henrietta, leider noch ohne altersteilzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (28. Mai 2012)

henrietta schrieb:


> ...
> es waren ungefähr 30-100 leute
> ...


Oh Gott 
Ich war gestern um mdie Mittagszeit da und traf an de gebrannten Buche eine Gruppe aus Trippstadt (13 Mann), die zum Lambi kreuzten.
30 bis 100 liegt weit jenseits meiner Vorstellung wie man da sinnvoll/vernünftig im Wald unterwegs sein sollte.


----------



## henrietta (28. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Oh Gott
> 30 bis 100 liegt weit jenseits meiner Vorstellung wie man da sinnvoll/vernünftig im Wald unterwegs sein sollte.



naja, ok, die 30 waren eher richtig 

ich hab mich auch gewundert... und drum wollt ich so´ne gruppengröße mal ausprobieren


----------



## Carnologe (28. Mai 2012)

Nicht auszumalen, wenn eine so große Gruppe einen im Wald gelegenen Futtertempel ansteuert


----------



## henrietta (28. Mai 2012)

... und Du nach ihnen und hungrig&durstig am selben futtertempel...


----------



## Carnologe (28. Mai 2012)

Du hast meinen Gedankengang zu 100% verstanden


----------



## henrietta (28. Mai 2012)

...war nicht besonders schwer  glücklich derjenige, der notrationen im rucksack trägt. oder gleich den käsekuchen und die sprühsahne


----------



## donnersberger (29. Mai 2012)

So lange man den leckeren Kuchen nicht durch Powerbar (Klebeklumpen) ersetzen muss...


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Mai 2012)

Memo: Dosen-Schlagsahne in den Rucksack packen...
Kann zur Not auch als Sonnenschutz angewandt werden.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Memo: Dosen-Schlagsahne in den Rucksack packen...
> Kann zur Not auch als Sonnenschutz angewandt werden.



Kann man auch mit Bienenstich kombinieren!


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe du meinst "kompensieren"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henrietta (29. Mai 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> mit Bienenstich



... aber lieber mit kuchen als unter trikot und helm... apropos helm, hallo der herr in orange  mein freilauf hat plötzlich gehakelt, und statt der kalmit gab's dann nur noch spaghettieis.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. Mai 2012)

Auch lecker! Stammt übrigens aus Mannheim, das Spaghettieis!

Könnt Euch ja mal wegen einer Tour melden, wenn der Freilauf wieder rollt.


----------



## henrietta (29. Mai 2012)

...und wieder was gelernt!  von wegen, hier geht´s nur um eins. 


Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Könnt Euch ja mal wegen einer Tour melden


  dankeeee  sehr gern.


----------



## Carnologe (29. Mai 2012)

Und hier nochmal detailliert 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaghettieis


----------



## joah (10. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## südpfälzer (10. Juni 2012)

Kann es sein, dass ich heute nachmittag an der Villa Ludwigshöhe dem Houschter begegnet bin?


----------



## Houschter (10. Juni 2012)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass ich heute nachmittag an der Villa Ludwigshöhe dem Houschter begegnet bin?



"Einbahnstrassenverkehrtherumfahrer"!


----------



## südpfälzer (10. Juni 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> "Einbahnstrassenverkehrtherumfahrer"!


Erwischt! Aber was kann ich dafür, dass die die Schilder falschrum aufstellen?
Ich war auf dem Weg ins Edenkobener Tal, und irgendwo hat wohl ein Radwegschild gefehlt. Oben hab´ ich dann noch jemand getroffen mit dem gleichen Problem.


----------



## Houschter (11. Juni 2012)

Da hättest von Rhodt kommend der Strasse nach rechts statt nach links folgen sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (11. Juni 2012)

Ich dachte, diese Schilder und Ampeln gelten nur für Kraftfahrzeuge und StVO-zugelassene Fahrräder.


----------



## südpfälzer (11. Juni 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich dachte, diese Schilder und Ampeln gelten nur für Kraftfahrzeuge und StVO-zugelassene Fahrräder.


So hab´ ich´s dann auch interpretiert. Man kommt vom Radweg auf die Straße und linksrum erschien irgendwie zielführender. Dann kurbelt man den Berg hoch (ok, 10 Hm) und steht vorm Schild.


----------



## Teufelstisch (23. Juni 2012)

Hatte vorhin auf meiner RR-Runde ne "unheimliche Begegnung der anderen Art" mit zwei MTB'ern, die mir auf dem Radweg zwischen Häschde und Hinterweidenthal die Mobilisierung aller nach ca. 100 km, Totenkopf, Lolosruhe und Drei Buchen noch vorhandenen Kräfte abverlangten, um einigermaßen in Sichweite zu bleiben... die sind da mit ihren Böcken und breiten Profilreifen mit fast konstant 35-40 km/h gebolzt wie die Irren...  Also Geschwindigkeiten, die ich mit meinem Bock ja nichtmal als Top-Speed im Flachen erreiche...


----------



## MalteetlaM (24. Juni 2012)

Grüße an die beiden Rennradfahrer, mit denen ich mich beim Kurpfalzpark unterhalten habe. Ich war der mit dem gelben Singlespeed.


----------



## lomo (24. Juni 2012)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> ...  Singlespeed.



Ach du ******* ... noch einer?


----------



## Kelme (24. Juni 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ach du ******* ... noch einer?


Tour de France ist doch erst später. Wieso denn jetzt schon wieder Sternchen?

Welcher Träger des Gäsbocktrikots rollte denn heute gegen 13:00 Uhr (oder kurz davor) aus Richtung K38 kommend in Richtung Esthaler Bänke und weiter Richtung "Spaltung"? Ich pumpte gerade aus dem Drei-Brunnen-Tal nach oben und meine Stimme war wohl ein wenig schwächlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (24. Juni 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Tour de France ist doch erst später. Wieso denn jetzt schon wieder Sternchen?



******* = Schei$$e
Tour de France = Apothekerrundfahrt im westlichen Ausland


----------



## MalteetlaM (25. Juni 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ach du ******* ... noch einer?



Jein... Eigentlich ist das Singlespeed meine billige Stadtschlampe. Mich hat es aber interessiert ob ich die Tour mit der verbauten Übersetzung packe.


----------



## joah (15. Juli 2012)

Heute an der Kalmit, danke für den Lift  War ne schöne Schlammschlacht!!

Sind die mit dem Roller, Skateboard und Pickup Truck auch anwesend?


----------



## Carnologe (15. Juli 2012)

War der Pickup aus KA?


----------



## joah (16. Juli 2012)

ne, ich meine rp gelesen zu haben


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Juli 2012)

Wer ist mir denn vorhin am Weinbiet begegnet?
Zwei Herren, eine Dame - der erste hat mich namentlich gegrüßt,
ich habe aber wegen dem "bösen" Vollhelm kein Gesicht erkannt,
und konnte weder Stimme noch das Cube-Bike zuordnen...


----------



## Carnologe (22. Juli 2012)

Das war ich 

Ich hatte Dich zuvor noch nie gesehen und doch erkannt


----------



## Haardtfahrer (22. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte gern ein Autogramm!


----------



## Monne89 (22. Juli 2012)

Die Dame war dann wohl ich


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Juli 2012)

@Carnologe:
Dabei hab ich ausnahmsweise mal nicht so (<<<) gekuckt. 

@Haardtfahrer:
Du bist ja schlimmer als tscheschische Mädels auf'm Metal-Konzert... 

@Monne89:
Bikerinnen sind immer noch eine seltene Erscheinung - weitermachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monne89 (22. Juli 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Monne89:
> Bikerinnen sind immer noch eine seltene Erscheinung - weitermachen!


 
Ich hab bisher noch nicht ans aufhören gedacht


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Juli 2012)

Wie isses mit Überzeugungsarbeit?


----------



## Carnologe (22. Juli 2012)

Dein Gesicht ist einfach unverkennbar 

Ich hoffe, Dein Ausritt war noch angenehm und nicht von defekten geplagt 

Carnologe: Defekter HSC Einsteller an Fox 36

Monne: Kette von einer Hammerschmitt(!) runtergeflogen. Nichts defekt, aber es musste dennoch geschraubt werden.

Sebastian: Platten


----------



## Monne89 (22. Juli 2012)

Ja war abenteuerlich heute. Nachdem ich erstmal aus dummheit nen kratzer ins bike gemacht hab


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Juli 2012)

...meinen Platten hatte ich schon hinter mir - aber die Klappsäge ist heil geblieben. 
(wurde intensiv eingesetzt)

@Monne:
Das heißt, du hast dein Bike "entjungfert", irgendwann kommt immer der erste Kratzer ins Bike (oder Auto, oder...).
Solange keine fiesen Dellen im Rahmen sind, gehört das einfach so.
(Wo gehobelt wird...)


----------



## Monne89 (22. Juli 2012)

Ärgerlich isses trotzdem  aber is nich der erste kratzer


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2012)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Carnologe: Defekter HSC Einsteller an Fox 36
> 
> Monne: Kette von einer Hammerschmitt(!) runtergeflogen.


Bei Fox und Hammershit kann ich nur sagen: selbst schuld


----------



## Carnologe (22. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte sie ALLE! MZ 66, Boxxer und nun die Fox und JEDE der Gabeln hatte irgendwann mal einen Defekt 

Zur HS kann ich Dir nicht viel sagen, ich fahre Saint


----------



## damage0099 (10. August 2012)

Ich versuchs mal hier:

Wer war gestern, 09.08.2012 im Tannheimer Tal biken?
Sah ein Alva von der Bad Kissinger Hütte (evt. vom Füssener Jöchle kommend Richtung Aggenstein) runter nach Grän donnern 
Waren 2 Jungs, technisch super drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (10. August 2012)

Dir ist schon klar, dass das hier ein Fred im Lokalforum ist?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. August 2012)

Jetzt sei mal nicht so kleinlich!

Da donnern zwei Jungs auf einem Alva den Berg in bewundernswerter Weise herunter. Die kann man jawohl im deutschsprachigen Raum zur Suche ausschreiben.


----------



## el Zimbo (10. August 2012)

Naja - wo die Liebe hinfällt... 

(...gibt's normalerweise Leichen, oder zerstörte Existenzen)


----------



## PripyatSoldier (14. August 2012)

Wer kam denn heute mitm grauen/silbernen Fully durch den Käfertaler Wald gefahren? Hoffentlich fühlte der sich nicht so fehl am Platze ich wie ich - ich saß mit Helm auffer Bank am Bisongelände, das schwarze Cube lehnte am Baum.

Der wald ist zum heulen, da sind Wurzeln das höchste der Gefühle. Ansonsten isses nämlich komplett platt


----------



## bachmayeah (23. August 2012)

dann fahr doch mal in den Wald zwischen friedrichsfeld und schwetzingen, da kann man ggf. mehr spass haben, oder eben mal den Königstuhl hoch..


----------



## Teufelstisch (10. September 2012)

Gruß an den Biker aus dem Neustädter Raum, den ich heute auf meiner Tour von PS über KL nach Weidenthal erst am Humbergturm und dann später gleich nochmal an der Burgruine Beilstein getroffen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (25. September 2012)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> dann fahr doch mal in den Wald zwischen friedrichsfeld und schwetzingen, da kann man ggf. mehr spass haben, oder eben mal den Königstuhl hoch..




Genau da: Wald zw. Friedrichsfeld und Schwetzingen ("Rheinauer Wald"?) lag am Sonntag auf der Lichtung "in der Mitte" (dort, wo rundum Bänke aufgestellt sind etc.) der Trails ein schwarzer SixSixOne-Handschuh mit türkisnem Emblem. Ich hab' ihn an einen Ast des Baumes auf der Lichtung gehängt, direkt neben dem Sandtrail über die Wiese, wo er gelegen hatte. 

(Gab's nicht irgendwo einen Gesucht-Gefunden-Thread? Konnte ihn über die Suchfunktion nicht finden).


PS: Auch im Käfertaler Wald kann man schön fahren, es gibt ein paar nette Trails mittendurch, und v. a. in Richtung Viernheim wird's dann ziemlich nett. Allerdings ist das insbesondere mit dem Cyclocrosser tolles Terrain.


----------



## PripyatSoldier (25. September 2012)

Die Dame hatte rote Haare, ein grau-weißes (?) Cannondale und die wohl runtergewirtschaftesten Fahrradhandschuhe die ich je gesehen habe. Traf ich gestern in Mannheim, hinter der Brücke stadtauswärts und wartete ordnungsgemäß an der roten Ampel (vorbildlich ) Ich saß auf dem schwarzen LTD CC, ebenfalls komplett in schwarz gehüllt.

Dachte mir "die macht das sicher öfter"


----------



## Quente (25. September 2012)

....unter der brücke? ist doch viel zu kalt...


----------



## Kelme (7. Oktober 2012)

Eine Dreiergruppe heute oben auf Schwarzsohl an der ersten Ausfahrt des Singletrails, der über die Höhe führt und wo ein kleiner Absatz auf die Kreuzung führt. Da habe ich wohl zu spät gemerkt, dass da eine Technikschulung stattfand und gerade erklärt wird, wie man da runter fährt. Für einen Gruß meinerseits hat es aber noch gelangt. Wer war's?


----------



## jengo78 (7. Oktober 2012)

Danke an den Nukeproof Mega Biker (Lenus,Lenius oder so ähnlich, habs nicht so mit aussergewöhnlichen Namen)auf dem weissen Stein heute,welcher mit den coolen Trail nach Dossenheim gezeigt hat

TOP Trail.  Danke!


----------



## kraft_werk (8. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Eine Dreiergruppe heute oben auf Schwarzsohl an der ersten Ausfahrt des Singletrails, der über die Höhe führt und wo ein kleiner Absatz auf die Kreuzung führt. Da habe ich wohl zu spät gemerkt, dass da eine Technikschulung stattfand und gerade erklärt wird, wie man da runter fährt. Für einen Gruß meinerseits hat es aber noch gelangt. Wer war's?



Technikschulung Hochspeyer..?

..hier!

Waren zu sechst, manchmal aufgrund der Gruppenstärke aber in zwei Dreiergruppen unterwegs. 

..oder gab´s noch eine Technikschulung zu der Zeit dort? 

Zufällig auf die Bikes geachtet?!


----------



## Kelme (8. Oktober 2012)

Bikes? Irgendwas helles. CUBE oder so.
Ich war auf dem blauen EinGang unterwegs mit Gäsbock 12-Trikot (auch blau).


----------



## kraft_werk (8. Oktober 2012)

Hm..

Das einzig wirklich helle Bike der Gruppe war mein Strive. Muss wohl echt noch eine andere Gruppe dort gewesen sein...mir ist auch kein 12er Trikot aufgefallen 

Aber egal, gegrüsst seist trotzdem


----------



## coffer (8. Oktober 2012)

Die drei oder vier sind kurz nach unserem Eintreffen auf Schwarzsohl losgefahren 1x Weiblein und ich denke 3x Männlein. Mein Blick war an
diesem Tag allerdings nicht so dolle


----------



## Ottrott (18. November 2012)

Heute Mittag zwischen Höningen und Isenachtal auf dem grünen Kreuz. Cube Hardtail und kurze Cervelo Hosen. Hier anwesend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HanzzOr (11. Dezember 2012)

Zwei Biker aus Lu in Bad Dürckheim mit einem Focus und einem neuen Canyon AM.
Hatten mich damals aufgelesen und mir einen Spot gezeigt. Gibbet euch hier? ^^


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2012)

Am Dienstag ist kurz nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit jemand aus Richtung der drei Burgen kommend über den Ahlmühlparkplatz gedüst. Ich kam da gerade vom Zollstock hoch. Zufällig jemand der hier Anwesenden? Auf dem Möchchsweg von Annweiler zum Trifels habe ich frische Spuren (Nobby Nic?) gesehen, vielleicht kam derjenige ja von dort.


----------



## OZM (3. März 2013)

viele Grüße an die beiden Cannondale Fahrer im Bereich Trifels, Förlenberg, Klettererhütte etc.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## andi.m (3. März 2013)

Da war dann wohl ich dabei   Danke für die tipps und die tolle Zusammenfahrt!


----------



## K_AndY (3. März 2013)

Und Meinereiner


----------



## George_Oskar (7. März 2013)

Gruß an den Cube Biker mit dem Rotz unter der Nase gestern mittag am Hohenbergturm


----------



## haekel72 (8. März 2013)

George_Oskar schrieb:


> Gruß an den Cube Biker mit dem Rotz unter der Nase gestern mittag am Hohenbergturm



Hmm., war auch um ca. 17.00 Uhr auf dem Turm mit Hund und Swoop


----------



## haekel72 (8. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Am Dienstag ist kurz nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit jemand aus Richtung der drei Burgen kommend über den Ahlmühlparkplatz gedüst. Ich kam da gerade vom Zollstock hoch. Zufällig jemand der hier Anwesenden? Auf dem Möchchsweg von Annweiler zum Trifels habe ich frische Spuren (Nobby Nic?) gesehen, vielleicht kam derjenige ja von dort.




Ja die drei kenne ich gut, waren auf Hohenberg


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (8. März 2013)

Und das Swoop mag es auch Liebevoll geparkt zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (8. März 2013)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Und das Swoop mag es auch Liebevoll geparkt zu werden




Okay, den Spruch habe ich wohl schon gelesen, dachte mir das du das bist!

Gruß

Fliegst du auch mit nach Teneriffa?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (8. März 2013)

also wir fliegen eigentlich nach La Palma...


----------



## Optimizer (8. März 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Teneriffa





Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> La Palma...



Gimmeldingen?


----------



## haekel72 (8. März 2013)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> also wir fliegen eigentlich nach La Palma...



oder so^^


----------



## saturno (8. März 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Okay, den Spruch habe ich wohl schon gelesen, dachte mir das du das bist!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Fliegst du auch mit nach Teneriffa?



zum ralf von mtb active???


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Gimmeldingen?



Da war ich heute (endlich mal wieder) 

BTW: 2 Zitate in einem Posting? Ich bin schockiert!!


*Bei der Gelegenheit hier noch viele Grüße an den Vollhorst, der heute gegen halb 11 auf dem grünen Punkt auf seinem Leidwill 601/901 (36er Fox-Gabel konnte ich noch erkennen) die eine Falllinien-Abkürzung direkt oberhalb des Gimmeldinger Steinbruchs runter ist, bei deren Übergang auf dem Weg mittlerweile eine tiefe und breite Schneise der Verwüstung zu sehen ist. Wegen Arschgeigen wie DIR haben Mountainbiker einen so miesen Ruf. Danke, dass du mit deinem Verhalten indirekt auf meine 20 Jahre immer freundlich Grüßen und Rücksicht auf alle nehmen kackst. Falls du irgendwo in diesem Bereich diverse Schimpfworte gehört haben solltest: das war ich und DU warst gemeint!
Und nur so am Rande: so erbärmlich mit dem Arsch weit über dem Hinterrad und voll auf den Bremsen wie du da runter geeiert bist, würde es für dich bei Weitem reichen, wenn du auf den normalen Wegen bleiben würdest, da wärst du vermutlich auch schon z. T. überfordert - konnte man an den tiefen, frischen Bremsspuren weiter oben auch sehr deutlich sehen. Du wärst echt ein klassischer Fall für "Kommando Klappspaten"...*





Auf dem Bild kommt nicht annähernd rüber, wie ÜBEL diese Stelle mittlerweile aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. März 2013)

Auf diesen Teil des Weinbiets wird seit letztem Jahr systematisch gefräst, hatte nur keinen Bock mehr hier was zu schreiben, weil dann wieder einer gekommen wäre, um was von Nestbeschmutzung zu hetzen. 

Der Haardtrand dort wird von mindestens einer Gruppe als Privatgrundstück betrachtet, auf dem angelegt werden kann, was geht. Fahren können die anscheinend richtig gut, da die engen Schlangenlinien kaum einer nachfahren kann. 

Am Wochenende und mittwochs spare ich mir die Auffahrt vor Nachmittag. Käme eh nicht hoch ohne fünfmal angehalten zu werden, warum "wir" denn den Wald kaputt machen. Das nervt!


----------



## michar (10. März 2013)

..ich wars nicht...uff..glueck gehabt..


----------



## saturno (11. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da war ich heute (endlich mal wieder)
> 
> BTW: 2 Zitate in einem Posting? Ich bin schockiert!!
> 
> ...





zustimm


aber der kollege auf dem bild trägt mit seiner ausrüstung im pw nicht gerade zur guten stimmung bei. da hat jeder wanderer sofort eine panikattacke, wenn ein solcher kollege auf diesen zurollt.


----------



## Optimizer (11. März 2013)

saturno schrieb:


> aber der kollege auf dem bild trägt mit seiner ausrüstung im pw nicht gerade zur guten stimmung bei. da hat jeder wanderer sofort eine panikattacke, wenn ein solcher kollege auf diesen zurollt.



dess is jo jedzd emol garkä argumend. Wenn mir am Wochenende ein Wanderer mit Stock, Hut und roten Socken entgegenkommt, bekomm ich auch oft ne Panikattacke..

Gruß
Der Optimizer - es zählen die inneren Werte....


----------



## [email protected] (11. März 2013)

Bitte das folgende Posting nicht falsch verstehen. Ich ergreife keine Partei, sondern möchte nur mal interessiert nachfragen.

Klar ist es nicht schön, solche Schneisen zu haben. Teilweise fahre ich aber selbst durch solche Dinger. Warum? Wenn ich mit meinem All-Mountain einfach drauf los fahre und neue Strecken erkunde, dann weiß ich nicht, was mich unten erwartet, wenn ich oben los fahre. Will heißen: Natürlich kann es dann vorkommen, dass am Ende des Trails ne zerfurchte Stelle ist und ich keine wirkliche Option habe, da außen rum zu fahren.
Wenn mir so was passiert, würde ich mich ungern wüst deswegen beschimpfen lassen.

Zudem würde ich da wohl auch eher vergleichsweise langsam runter fahren, weswegen mir das All-Mountain reicht und ich keinen Freerider fahre.

Also die Frage: Wird die betreffende Person hier gerade so fertig gemacht, weil sie da besonders grob runter gefahren ist? Weil sie dafür bekannt ist, an der Stelle Quatsch zu machen oder weil Mutwilligkeit unterstellt wird?


Aber damits On-Topic bleibt: Viele Grüße an die Biker, die gestern gegen 11 am Weißen Stein waren. Insbesondere die anderen zwei oder drei Nerve Al+ Fahrer


----------



## lomo (11. März 2013)

War am Samstag auch am Winebeat unterwegs. 
Nachdem der Schnee abgetaut ist, muss ich sagen: "Gefällt mir nicht", was ich da alles so zu sehen bekomme.
Reichen die vorhandenen Wege eigentlich nicht?
Warum muss jede Kehre innen "abgekürzt" werden?
...


----------



## BejayMTB (11. März 2013)

Weil man, wenn man keine Kurven fahren kann und sich auf 200mm Federweg verläßt um die Schläge der Falllinie zu kompensieren, das nicht anders machen kann. 
Federweg+Protektoren > Technik und IQ.


----------



## Quente (11. März 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Warum muss jede Kehre innen "abgekürzt" werden?
> ...


 

Es geht schneller nach unten und nicht alle Kinder können Kehren schon stilvoll fahren.
Damit ihre Körper keinen Schaden nehmen, wenn es mangels Beherrschung der Situation zum Zusammenstoß mit schwächeren kommt, tragen sie Protektoren (Weicheier die Dinger gehören in den BikePark).

Meine Meinung: Wer mit blockiertem Hinterrad fahren will soll in die BikeParks oder auf die offiziell ausgewiesenen Strecken.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. März 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Der Haardtrand dort wird von mindestens einer Gruppe als Privatgrundstück betrachtet, auf dem angelegt werden kann, was geht. Fahren können die anscheinend richtig gut, da die engen Schlangenlinien kaum einer nachfahren kann.


Das ist ja nochmal eine ganz andere Geschichte. Natürlich gibt es da Schnittmengen bei den Personen, die Sprünge etc. schaufeln und solche Linien benutzen, aber generell sind das zwei weitestgehend unabhängige Baustellen. Ein Mal die Tatsache, dass nicht kapiert wird, dass man nicht wild irgendwelche Gymmicks bauen darf/sollte und schon gar nicht mitten auf dem Weg (sowas habe ich weiter oben auch gefunden) - das betrifft nur einen gewissen Teil der DHer/FRer und speziell die pseudo-coolen DH-Kiddies, die sowas zuhause nicht beigebracht kriegen. Andererseits die Tatsache, dass man nicht überall wild abkürzt und so binnen 1-2 Jahren ein kurzes Zick-Zack-Wegstück von wenigen hundert Metern Länge optisch in ein Minenfeld verwandelt - und das betrifft ALLE, die im Wald Fahrrad fahren! Deshalb finde ich genau das auch so wichtig. Der Wild-Bau-Fraktion fehlt entweder das Bewusstsein, dass sie etwas falschen tun oder es ist ihnen schlicht und einfach egal. Da gibt es wenig Ansatzpunkte, wie man die Leute zur Raison bringen kann, deshalb spare ich mir das i. d. R. und beschränke mich drauf, ggf. akut lokal zu handeln, wenn nötig. Aber bei der wilden Abkürzerei, die ja aus der Natur der Sache heraus unmittelbar an den Wegen stattfindet, finde ich, dass gehandelt werden muss. Deshalb habe ich die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben, die Leute hier sensibilisieren zu können, beim Fahren ihr Hirn zu benutzen. Es gibt ja auch kleine Abkürzungen (z. B. auf dem selben Weg weiter oben), wo das Abkürzen völlig ohne Schäden für den Boden und so auch ohne optisch auffällige Schäden als "Beweis" für die zerstörerische Wirkung des MTBens. Solche Abkürzungen fahre ich z. T. auch. Es ist ja auch manchmal echt schwer nachzuvollziehen, ob das jetzt eine alternative Linie des ursprünglichen Weges ist, die u. U. schon seit Ewigkeiten besteht und von Fußgängern oder ob das von Bikern reingefahren wurde. Ich erinnere mich noch gut dran, dass ich als Kind beim Wandern mit den Eltern auch grne so Abkürzungen hoch und runter bin, also muss es viele schon seit deutlich vor Beginn der Verbreitung des MTBens gegeben haben. Aber auch hier kommt eben einfach der Punkt des Mitdenkens zum Tragen: bleibt das Befahren ohne Schäden, kann man es in Erwägung ziehen, andernfalls lässt man es eben sein.




Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Am Wochenende und mittwochs spare ich mir die Auffahrt vor Nachmittag. Käme eh nicht hoch ohne fünfmal angehalten zu werden, warum "wir" denn den Wald kaputt machen. Das nervt!


Hmm, das passiert mir, trotz meines "Kampfanzuges" eigentlich so gut wie nie - komisch...




michar schrieb:


> ..ich wars nicht...uff..glueck gehabt..


1. erkenne ich dich, wenn ich dich sehe
2. fährst du ja wohl ganz sicher kein Liteville
3. sag ich es dir persönlich ins Gesicht, dass ich es schei$$e finde, wenn man da runter fährt
4. du kannst wenigstens Rad fahren und rutschst nicht den halben Hang mit geworfenem Anker runter und nimmst einen Kubikmeter Erde mit...




saturno schrieb:


> aber der kollege auf dem bild trägt mit seiner ausrüstung im pw nicht gerade zur guten stimmung bei. da hat jeder wanderer sofort eine panikattacke, wenn ein solcher kollege auf diesen zurollt.


Dummes Geschwätz!!  Der Kollege auf dem Foto bin ich. Ich fahre schon seit zig Jahren je nach Gelände auch auf Touren meistens mit "Kampfmontur" rum und meine negativen Erfahrungen sind erstens SEHR selten und zweitens nie durch die martialische Optik bedingt gewesen. Ich habe auch gestern z. B. wieder mehrmals angehalten und entgegenkommende Fußgänger-Gruppen vorbei gelassen, mit einigen davon wurden kurz nette Worte gewechselt und z. T. gelacht, alles absolut friedlich und weit entfernt von aufgescheuchten und in Panik davonrennenden Wanderern  Irgendein abfahrtstechnisch weniger ambitionierter Tourenfahrer mit XC-Helm und ohne Schützer, der ohne sich rechtzeitig bemerkbar zu machen von hinten eng an den Leuten vorbei fährt (und DAS habe ich schon in trauriger Häufigkeit live erlebt!) ist tausend mal schlimmer.
Wann wird denn endlich mal dieses schwachsinnige Feinbild des bösen Fullface-Rowdies aus den Köpfen der Leute verschwinden? Gerade von innerhalb der Biker-Gemeinschaft finde ich sowas nicht nur traurig, sondern regelrecht erbärmlich.  Dass es Idioten gibt, die in dieses Schema passen ist gar keine Frage, aber aus der Schutzkleidung eine angeblich hinreichende Bedingung für Fußgänger-unverträgliches Verhalten zu machen ist genau so falsch wie dumm... Bildzeitungsniveau sage ich da nur!




Optimizer schrieb:


> es zählen die inneren Werte....


Dieser Satz stimmt in diesem Kontext aber mal sowas von 




[email protected] schrieb:


> Also die Frage: Wird die betreffende Person hier gerade so fertig gemacht, weil sie da besonders grob runter gefahren ist? Weil sie dafür bekannt ist, an der Stelle Quatsch zu machen oder weil Mutwilligkeit unterstellt wird?


1. finde ich es generell verwerflich, wenn man diese (von Bikern rein gefahrenen/gebremsten) Abkürzungen benutzt - und ganz besonders an so bekannten Touristen-Hotspots wie Weinbiet/Kalmit/Edenkobener Tal..., weil dort einfach der optisch auffällige Schaden, der wie ein Werbeplakat allen anderen Waldnutzern ins Gesicht schlägt immens hoch ist.
2. an der Stelle biegt man bewusst 90° vom Hauptweg ab, also da kann keiner behaupten, er hätte das nicht bemerkt.
3. ist besagtes Subjekt dort mit so viel sinnlosem Hinterrad-Bremseinsatz runter gerutscht, dass man ihm eigentlich die Erlaubnis für das Radfahren im Wald entziehen sollte. Und gerade wenn man schon nicht fahren kann, sollte man doch auf den über viele Jahre festgetrampelten Wegen bleiben, wo man wenigstens nicht so viel Schaden anrichtet. Ich bin weißgott kein Fahrtechnik-Gott, aber diese Abkürzung wäre ich auf einem Hardtail erstens schneller, zweitens kontrollierter und drittens mit deutlich weniger Schaden runtergefahren...
4. kommt für mich persönlich noch der negative Beigeschmack hinzu, dass ich einfach eine Abneigung gegen "gewisse Leute" habe... und einer mit einem extrem teuren Rad, z. B. Liteville mit teurer Fox-Gabel (vermutlich war auch der Rest nur vom Feinsten) oder auch ein 14-jähriges Kind reicher Eltern mit einem Demo, der meint, sich mit seiner Protzkarre das Recht zu erkaufen, im Wald ALLES tun zu dürfen, was er will und dann auch noch fahrtechnisch rein gar nix drauf hat und nur alles kaputt fährt gehört in dem Fall eben zu meinen Feindbildern. Da nehme ich dann auch kein Blatt vor den Mund, wenn mir sowas vor die Füße kommt. Leider war ich zu weit weg, als ich ihn gesehen habe, sonst hätte ich ihn auch direkt aufgehalten und zur Rede gestellt.




lomo schrieb:


> Nachdem der Schnee abgetaut ist, muss ich sagen: "Gefällt mir nicht", was ich da alles so zu sehen bekomme.
> Reichen die vorhandenen Wege eigentlich nicht?
> Warum muss jede Kehre innen "abgekürzt" werden?
> ...


Das kann meiner Auffassung nach 2 hauptsächliche Motivationen haben: man will möglichst schnell den Berg runter braten - das wäre dann eher für die DH-Fraktion zutreffend - oder man ist schlicht und einfach zu doof, die Kehren zu fahren und nimmt den Weg des geringsten Widerstands ("Chickenway"). Ich glaube beim von mir beobachteten Kollegen war es eine Mischung aus beidem... ich kann nicht fahren und muss die Kehren abkürzen und ich fahre ein dickes LV und mein aufgeblähtes Ego gebietet mir, hier den "Vertrider" raushängen zu lassen. 


    @BejayMTB: das geht auch schon ganz gut in die Richtung, ja. Dennoch möchte ich hier fürs Protokoll erwähnt haben, dass man auch trotz viel FW + Protektoren mit aktiviertem Verstand da runter fahren kann  Ich war ja auch mit dem 180mm Freerider unterwegs...! UND ich habe Kurven mit Bedacht abgekürzt, wo ich keinen Schaden anrichten konnte  Ich muss die restlichen Fotos noch sichten, dann lad ich ein paar hoch...


- EDIT - 
  @Quente: auch dein Vorurteil ("Weicheier die Dinger gehören in den BikePark") ist einfach nur für den Anus!  Wer mir vorschreiben will, wie ich mich beim Fahrradfahren maximal schützen darf, kann mich mal gepflegt da wo keine Sonne hin scheint.....
Hier werden oft Sachen vermicht, die eigentlich überhaupt nichts miteinender zu tun haben.


----------



## Optimizer (11. März 2013)

In Busenberg gibt es einen Premiumwanderweg. Dieser beinhaltet einige Serpentinenwege. Um Folgen eines o.g. Verhaltens zu vermeiden, wurden diese Passagen wie auf dem folgenden Bild präpariert:






Dies hat zwei Vorteile:
- Kein Abkürzen durch Wanderer oder "Radfahrer". Das "Fräsen" einer Falllinie wird uninteressant, da zuviele Hindernisse vorhanden sind.
- Steigerung des Schwierigkeitgrades für sauberes "Passieren" der Spitzkehre durch "Radfahrer".

Gruß
Der Optimizer - Danke! Bitte auch so am Haardt durchführen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (11. März 2013)

Das ist keine schlechte Idee! Denn einfach nur mehrere dicke Äste oder kleine Stämme quer legen bringt GAR nix, das habe ich an anderen Stellen auch schon versucht. Bei o. g. Stelle ist das aber nicht möglich -> viel zu breit/offen.


----------



## michar (11. März 2013)

ich mein ich will mich jetzt nicht abfällig äußern ueber die leute die die falllinie benutzen..ich nutz das ding ueberhalb des steinbruchs auch das ein oder andere mal...da muss ich mich auch an die eigene nase fassen! Für mich ist  die fallinie einfach die fluessigere an der stelle! aber das ist sicherlich keine entschuldigung! Ich werd mich da auch mal wieder mehr zusammenreissen...

im grunde hast du sicherlich voellig recht smubob...wobei mir das gefräse und gebaue im oberen teil fast noch mehr auf den sack geht! Eine lösung wie man das unterbinden kann weiss ich aber auch nicht...selbst was legales wuerde das sicherlich nicht voellig verschwinden lassen! Du machst dir halt ueber so sachen auch viele gedanken...nicht zu unrecht...aber den anspruch kann man leider ja nicht an jeden setzen..den meisten fehlt dafuer einfach der weitblick!


----------



## Quente (11. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> - EDIT -
> @_Quente_: auch dein Vorurteil ("Weicheier die Dinger gehören in den BikePark") ist einfach nur für den Anus!  Wer mir vorschreiben will, wie ich mich beim Fahrradfahren maximal schützen darf, kann mich mal gepflegt da wo keine Sonne hin scheint.....
> Hier werden oft Sachen vermicht, die eigentlich überhaupt nichts miteinender zu tun haben.


 

Wer will kann seine Touren sogar mit Lederkombi fahren, so lange sein Hinterrad nicht blockiert.


----------



## Optimizer (11. März 2013)

Quente schrieb:


> Wer will kann seine Touren sogar mit Lederkombi fahren, so lange sein Hinterrad nicht blockiert.



Dann bitte aber mit Lack&Lederkombi.....

Gruß
Der Optimizer - dicke Eier, dicke Ohren, Lack&Leder....was ist heut bloß los...?


----------



## BejayMTB (11. März 2013)

Quente schrieb:


> Wer will kann seine Touren sogar mit Lederkombi fahren, so lange sein Hinterrad nicht blockiert.


----------



## saturno (11. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dummes Geschwätz!!  Der Kollege auf dem Foto bin ich. Ich fahre schon seit zig Jahren je nach Gelände auch auf Touren meistens mit "Kampfmontur" rum und meine negativen Erfahrungen sind erstens SEHR selten und zweitens nie durch die martialische Optik bedingt gewesen. Ich habe auch gestern z. B. wieder mehrmals angehalten und entgegenkommende Fußgänger-Gruppen vorbei gelassen, mit einigen davon wurden kurz nette Worte gewechselt und z. T. gelacht, alles absolut friedlich und weit entfernt von aufgescheuchten und in Panik davonrennenden Wanderern  Irgendein abfahrtstechnisch weniger ambitionierter Tourenfahrer mit XC-Helm und ohne Schützer, der ohne sich rechtzeitig bemerkbar zu machen von hinten eng an den Leuten vorbei fährt (und DAS habe ich schon in trauriger Häufigkeit live erlebt!) ist tausend mal schlimmer.
> Wann wird denn endlich mal dieses schwachsinnige Feinbild des bösen Fullface-Rowdies aus den Köpfen der Leute verschwinden? Gerade von innerhalb der Biker-Gemeinschaft finde ich sowas nicht nur traurig, sondern regelrecht erbärmlich.  Dass es Idioten gibt, die in dieses Schema passen ist gar keine Frage, aber aus der Schutzkleidung eine angeblich hinreichende Bedingung für Fußgänger-unverträgliches Verhalten zu machen ist genau so falsch wie dumm... Bildzeitungsniveau sage ich da nur!




wenn du dich persöhnlich angegriffen fühlst dein problem.


----------



## Hardtail94 (11. März 2013)

saturno schrieb:


> wenn du dich persöhnlich angegriffen fühlst dein problem.



Nunja, man konnte deinen Seitenhieb kaum überlesen, was den Fahrer auf dem Bild angeht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. März 2013)

michar schrieb:


> ich mein ich will mich jetzt nicht abfällig äußern ueber die leute die die falllinie benutzen..ich nutz das ding ueberhalb des steinbruchs auch das ein oder andere mal...da muss ich mich auch an die eigene nase fassen! Für mich ist  die fallinie einfach die fluessigere an der stelle! aber das ist sicherlich keine entschuldigung! Ich werd mich da auch mal wieder mehr zusammenreissen...


Bei deinem Fahrstil (und den mag ich echt sehr!) ist mir schon klar, wo das herkommt. Passt ja auch irgendwo zusammen. Aber dennoch ist das eine Stelle, wo man meiner Meinung nach Vernunft klar über Spaß/Flow stellen muss, die Gründe habe ich ja ausreichend geschildert. Außerdem schult das Fahren der Kehren ja auch die Balance und eben das Fahren engerer Kurven  Dass du das (im Gegensatz zu mir ) nicht unbedingt nötig hast ist klar, aber man kann es sich ja einfach mal als Ziel nehmen. Es freut mich übrigens echt, dass du wegen dem was ich geschrieben habe offenbar über deine Linienwahl nachdenkst. Selbst wenn du der Einzige bist, habe ich somit etwas Positives erreicht 




michar schrieb:


> im grunde hast du sicherlich voellig recht smubob...wobei mir das gefräse und gebaue im oberen teil fast noch mehr auf den sack geht! Eine lösung wie man das unterbinden kann weiss ich aber auch nicht...selbst was legales wuerde das sicherlich nicht voellig verschwinden lassen! Du machst dir halt ueber so sachen auch viele gedanken...nicht zu unrecht...aber den anspruch kann man leider ja nicht an jeden setzen..den meisten fehlt dafuer einfach der weitblick!


Ich habe gestern zum ersten Mal gesehen, dass oben ein kleiner Felsbrocken in einen Kicker verwandelt wurde - DIREKT am Weg! Wie kann man so bekloppt sein? Ich meine, der "Umbau" stört zwar nicht (ist ein Fels direkt neben einer der Treppen im oberen Teil), ist eh schon wieder halb zerfallen und wenn man da springen würde, sieht man den Weg weit genug ein, um niemanden zu gefährden. Aber das ist doch wieder nur ein völlig sinnlos provozierter Konfliktpunkt und das auf einem der meistbewanderten Wege, die ich kenne.
Die Ausfahrt des allerersten Stücks, wenn man am Weinbiethaus runter und gleich ganz rechts fährt, sieht übrigens auch ziemlich zerbombt aus... da ist die Furche auf der "Hauptlinie" mittlerweile schon 20-30cm tief! Ich bin das Stück eigentlich sehr gerne gefahren, aber DAS gefällt mir absolut gar nicht.  Klar, man kann das Stück auslassen, mache ich derzeit auch, aber da dort sicher weiter Leute runter fahren werden und das auch eine Stelle ist, die man unmöglich absperren kann (wenn man nicht gerade einen stabilen Zaun aufstellt), sollte man sich vielleicht mal ernsthafte Gedanken machen, solche Stellen für die weitere Befahrung zu stabilisieren, um weitere Erosion zu verhindern oder wenigstens einzuschränken. Denn auch das kann ein Ansatz für Nachhaltigkeit sein, finde ich...!




Quente schrieb:


> Wer will kann seine Touren sogar mit Lederkombi fahren, so lange sein Hinterrad nicht blockiert.


Das klingt doch schon deutlich besser 




saturno schrieb:


> wenn du dich persöhnlich angegriffen fühlst dein problem.


Soso...?


saturno schrieb:


> aber *der kollege auf dem bild* trägt mit seiner ausrüstung im pw nicht gerade zur guten stimmung bei. da hat jeder wanderer sofort eine panikattacke, wenn ein solcher kollege auf diesen zurollt.


Dass ich das persönlich nehme ist ja echt völlig aus der Luft gegriffen. Wie konnte ich nur?? 

Ernsthaft: Ich will hier jetzt nicht den Sarmariter raushängen lassen, aber bevor MICH jemand blöd anmachen muss, dass ich zwischen MTBern und anderen Waldnutzern schlechte Stimmung mache, gibt es sicher hunderte oder tausende ungepanzerte Waldradfahrer im PW, die sich deutlich weniger vorbildlich verhalten. Gut gemeinter Rat: so lange du mich und mein Verhalten unterwegs nicht persönlich kennst, spar dir so verallgemeinernde Stammtischparolen besser!


----------



## lukabe (11. März 2013)

Zum Thema martialisches Aussehen:





Ich (links) fahr normalerweise so oder so ähnlich mit nem Kumpel durch den Pfälzer Wald, zwecks Vollbeschäftigung unter der Woche im Moment nur am Wochenende, was natürlich entsprechend viel Wandererkontakt mit sich bringt.
Allerdings hatte ich bis jetzt sehr sehr wenige unangenehme Begegnungen mit Wanderern, und wenn dann auch nicht wegen unserem Aussehen, sondern nur weil die Leute einfach mies gelaunt waren.
Es kam am Sonntag oben aufm Weinbiet (ja, auch ich war oben ) und auf dem Weg dahin sogar zu mehreren, sehr interessierten Anfragen von Wanderern, wieso wir denn die "Motorradhelme" und das ganze Schutzgedöns mit uns rumtragen würden, was wiederum in sehr entspannten Gesprächen resultiert ist.
Klar sind viele erstmal misstrauisch, wenn Ihnen auf dem Wanderweg ein schwarz gekleidetes, nicht identifizierbares Flugobjekt entgegen kommt, aber wenn man sich an den einfach Grundatz hält, bei Wandererkontakt langsam zu machen, ggf. anzuhalten und ein paar nette Worte zu wechseln, dann stößt man (außer eben bei oben erwähnten Immer-mies-gelaunten Menschen) auf durchweg positive Reaktionen , teilweise Bewunderung und so lustigen Quatsch wie Anfeuerungsrufe etc.

Also wie schon von anderer Seite erwähnt, es kommt ganz stark aufs Verhalten an.
Den Vollpfosten Mitte 40, der am Sonntag ohne Helm und ohne Rücksicht erst uns (grade am hochfahren) fast umgefahren hätte, nur um dann eine Gruppe Wanderer aufzuscheuen und anschließend mit gezogener Hinterradbremse die Kurve zu nehmen, DEN hätte ich gern vom Rad geholt. Von den Klamotten her sah der aber harmlos aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (11. März 2013)

So siehts aus 


Übrigens... so ähnlich könnte es aussehen, wenn man die besagte Fras-Schneise oberhalb des Steinbruchs NICHT fährt:





"Auf nach Gimmeldingens!!" sag ich da nur


----------



## lomo (12. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...Übrigens... so ähnlich könnte es aussehen, wenn man die besagte Fras-Schneise oberhalb des Steinbruchs NICHT fährt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaaaaaah!
Abgekürzt!!!


----------



## saturno (12. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Soso...?
> Dass ich das persönlich nehme ist ja echt völlig aus der Luft gegriffen. Wie konnte ich nur??
> 
> Ernsthaft: Ich will hier jetzt nicht den Sarmariter raushängen lassen, aber bevor MICH jemand blöd anmachen muss, dass ich zwischen MTBern und anderen Waldnutzern schlechte Stimmung mache, gibt es sicher hunderte oder tausende ungepanzerte Waldradfahrer im PW, die sich deutlich weniger vorbildlich verhalten. Gut gemeinter Rat: so lange du mich und mein Verhalten unterwegs nicht persönlich kennst, spar dir so verallgemeinernde Stammtischparolen besser!




komm wieder runter von deinem trippmeister fliehmann


----------



## saturno (12. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> So siehts aus
> 
> 
> Übrigens... so ähnlich könnte es aussehen, wenn man die besagte Fras-Schneise oberhalb des Steinbruchs NICHT fährt:
> ...




ein zitat, geklaut bei na????

und nur so am Rande: so erbärmlich mit dem Arsch weit über dem Hinterrad und voll auf den Bremsen wie du da runter geeiert bist, würde es für dich bei Weitem reichen, wenn du auf den normalen Wegen bleiben würdest, da wärst du vermutlich auch schon z. T. überfordert - konnte man an den tiefen, frischen Bremsspuren weiter oben auch sehr deutlich sehen. Du wärst echt ein klassischer Fall für "Kommando Klappspaten"...


und bitte nicht weinen, ist nicht ernst gemeint


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. März 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaah!
> Abgekürzt!!!


Erwischt! 


...das war genau das, was ich weiter oben mit "mit Bedacht abkürzen" gemeint hatte.


----------



## Optimizer (12. März 2013)

Du machst aber so die Wurzel von dem Baum kaputt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (12. März 2013)

Jetzt mach ich schon extra für dich ein Treppen-Foto und dann sowas


----------



## Quente (12. März 2013)

So Männer es reicht geht an die Arbeit wer soll sonst meine Rente bezahlen.
Obwohl Studenten und Ingenieure in Bezug auf Arbeit ??????


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Du machst aber so die Wurzel von dem Baum kaputt....



Weiche Gummimischung + geringer Luftdruck könnte Wurzelschonend sein


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. März 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Weiche Gummimischung + geringer Luftdruck könnte Wurzelschonend sein


Check + check


----------



## jatschek (12. März 2013)

Nur kommt man mit der Kombi nicht weit, geringer Luftdruck würde bei mir zu permanenten Pausen und ein Rucksack voller Ersatzschläuche führen.


----------



## Carnologe (12. März 2013)

Ich pump vor der Tour V/H 2 Bar rein und fäddisch.

 @jatschek

Immer wenn ich Deinen Namen lese, sage ich innerlich "Gesundheit"


----------



## jatschek (12. März 2013)

Wenn das mal öfters vorkommt, geh besser zum Arzt.


----------



## kraft_werk (12. März 2013)

..ich fahr einfach ohne Schlauch


----------



## Carnologe (12. März 2013)

Und der sagt mir dann, ich soll weniger als 2 Bar in die Reifen pumpen?


----------



## Florian.R (12. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... kommt für mich persönlich noch der negative Beigeschmack hinzu, dass ich einfach eine Abneigung gegen "gewisse Leute" habe... und einer mit einem extrem teuren Rad, z. B. Liteville mit teurer Fox-Gabel (vermutlich war auch der Rest nur vom Feinsten) oder auch ein 14-jähriges Kind reicher Eltern mit einem Demo, der meint, sich mit seiner Protzkarre das Recht zu erkaufen, im Wald ALLES tun zu dürfen, was er will und dann auch noch fahrtechnisch rein gar nix drauf hat und nur alles kaputt fährt gehört in dem Fall eben zu meinen Feindbildern.



...



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gut gemeinter Rat: so lange du mich und mein Verhalten unterwegs nicht persönlich kennst, spar dir so verallgemeinernde Stammtischparolen besser!



merkste selber, ne? 

Wir kennen uns nicht, deswegen werde ich mir niemals ein Urteil darüber erlauben, wer hier wie rücksichtsvoll fährt (btw, ich glaube ja die Leute um die es da geht sind sowieso nicht hier im Forum). Generell finde ich es aber schon ein nachvollziehbares Argument, dass so eine Vollpanzerung (bei der man vor allem nix mehr vom Gesicht und damit von dem freundlichen Lächeln sieht) doch eine ziemliche Kommunikationsbarriere darstellt und insofern darf man zumindest schon die Frage stellen, ob so eine Kleidung für Samstagmittag optimal ist. 
Denn der Eindruck, der bei den Wanderern ankommt ist wahrscheinlich nicht immer nur "hihi, lustige Verkleidung,da frage ich doch mal nach" sondern auch in einigen Fällen "der hat bestimmt so viele Protektoren an, weil er so durch den Wald ballert" und dann trägt das Outfit halt schon dazu bei, gewisse Vorurteile zu erzeugen (die man durch nettes Verhalten dann wiederum ausräumen kann/sollte)

und das hier:


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @Quente: auch dein Vorurteil ("Weicheier die Dinger gehören in den BikePark") ist einfach nur für den Anus!  Wer mir vorschreiben will, wie ich mich beim Fahrradfahren maximal schützen darf, kann mich mal gepflegt da wo keine Sonne hin scheint.....
> Hier werden oft Sachen vermicht, die eigentlich überhaupt nichts miteinender zu tun haben.


finde ich jetzt auch nicht so richtig schlüssig begründet. Und wer will entscheiden, ob diese Sachen wirklich überhaupt nix miteinander zu tun haben?

wie gesagt, das ist ausdrücklich nicht persönlich gemeint, aber hier Leute (völlig zu Recht!) wegen ihres Verhaltens zu beschimpfen und dann selber auf keinerlei Kritik einzugehen ist einfach nicht so stark.

Und ja, im Zweifelsfall ziehe ich einen vollgepanzerten Downhiller, der wie auf Wolken den Trail entlangschwebt, einem leichtbekleideten XC-Racer, der von oben bis unten die Hinterradbremse festhält, vor 

Viele Grüße,
Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (12. März 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..ich fahr einfach ohne Schlauch



Da sag ich jetzt nix zu!


----------



## saturno (13. März 2013)

Florian.R schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




na, auf die stellungnahme in "ausführlicher" version bin ich mal gespannt. du wirst sicherlich niedergemacht.



piep piep piep, ahbt euch alle lieb, sagt doch der "horst köhler"


----------



## Quente (13. März 2013)

Florian.R schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ... einen vollgepanzerten Downhiller, der wie auf Wolken den Trail entlangschwebt....
> Florian


 

...Zena du bist ertappt.


----------



## kraft_werk (13. März 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Da sag ich jetzt nix zu!





..immer tiese pösen zweiteutigkeiten


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. März 2013)

jatschek schrieb:


> Nur kommt man mit der Kombi nicht weit, geringer Luftdruck würde bei mir zu permanenten Pausen und ein Rucksack voller Ersatzschläuche führen.


Du fährst auch ein paar Nummern härter als ich... bei mir passt das so  Ich weiß auch nicht, wie viel bar das genau sind (zeigt ja jeder Manometer anders an), aber ich weiß mittlerweile ganz gut, wie weit ich runter gehen kann, ohne dass ich Probleme kriege. (Beispiel - ist auch gerade bei einer recht stumpfen Drop-Landung)




saturno schrieb:


> na, auf die stellungnahme in "ausführlicher" version bin ich mal gespannt. du wirst sicherlich niedergemacht.


Es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob man einfach nur sinnlos stichelt und Leute persönlich kritisiert, dann aber nicht zu seinen eigenen Aussagen steht - oder ob man sachlich/freundlich über etwas diskutiert. Du bettelst ja regelrecht darum, dass man dich anpflaumt...




Florian.R schrieb:


> merkste selber, ne?


Schon klar, ich habe das ja auch extra als Vorurteil kenntlich gemacht. Allerdings meinte ich ja eben genau die Leute, die sich de facto NICHT so verhalten, wie man dies sollte und nicht alle Leute, die z. B. teure oder bestimmte Räder fahren - von daher hinkt der Vergleich schon etwas 




Florian.R schrieb:


> Generell finde ich es aber schon ein nachvollziehbares Argument, dass so eine Vollpanzerung (bei der man vor allem nix mehr vom Gesicht und damit von dem freundlichen Lächeln sieht) doch eine ziemliche Kommunikationsbarriere darstellt und insofern darf man zumindest schon die Frage stellen, ob so eine Kleidung für Samstagmittag optimal ist.
> Denn der Eindruck, der bei den Wanderern ankommt ist wahrscheinlich nicht immer nur "hihi, lustige Verkleidung,da frage ich doch mal nach" sondern auch in einigen Fällen "der hat bestimmt so viele Protektoren an, weil er so durch den Wald ballert" und dann trägt das Outfit halt schon dazu bei, gewisse Vorurteile zu erzeugen (die man durch nettes Verhalten dann wiederum ausräumen kann/sollte)


Das ist mir natürlich völlig bewusst, trotzdem passe ich meine Schutzkleidung eher an die Gegebenheiten der Wege an, als an das, was andere (Unbeteiligte und größtenteils Unwissende) darüber denken. Denn wenn es darum geht, meine Gesundheit zu schützen, ist mir herzlich egal, was andere davon halten. Außerdem ist im Umkehrschluss ein freies Gesicht keine Garantie für funktionierende Kommunikation und ein FF-Helm auch nur eine anfängliche und einseitige Barriere. Ich bin auch im echten Leben ein kommunikativer Mensch und wenn man immer freundlich grüßt und auch mal Zeit für ein kleines Schwätzchen hat, ist diese Barriere schneller überwunden, als die meisten Zweifler denken. Ich nehme dazu wenn ich eh anhalte auch oft die Goggle ab, gerade wenn es die verspiegelte ist, wirkt das natürlich beonders befremdlich - wobei eine verspiegelte normale Brille da nicht anders ist und die nimmt normal keiner für sowas ab...!
Ich möchte übrigens stark anzweifeln, dass so eine Panzerung Vorurteile *erzeugt*, denn das ist meiner Meinung nach fast nicht möglich. Vorhandene Vorurteile bestätigen ja, aber nicht neue erzeugen. Und das natürlich auch nur bei entsprechendem Verhalten - wie du ja auch schreibst. Und da eben solches Verhalten bei mir nicht der Fall ist, sehe ich da echt kein Problem.
Ich persönlich finde z. B. Safetyjacket/Rückenpanzer i. d. R. im Pfälzerwald übertrieben. Wenn aber jemand denkt, er sollte das dort tragen, dann soll er das doch tun!




Florian.R schrieb:


> und das hier:
> 
> finde ich jetzt auch nicht so richtig schlüssig begründet. Und wer will entscheiden, ob diese Sachen wirklich überhaupt nix miteinander zu tun haben?


Ganz einfach: auf den Trails im PW kann man sich genau so verletzen wie im Bikepark - und das muss absolut NICHTS mit der Fahrweise zu tun haben! Ich habe mir mein Schlüsselbein auch im PW gebrochen, auf einem total anspruchslosen, recht flachen Trailstück. Ich bin schon wegen einem klitzekleinen Fahrfehler mit dem Kinnbügel des FF-Helms im Boden eingeschlagen und bei einem Abgang über den Lenker wegen einer kurzen Unachtsamkeit ist mir das harte Alu-Lenkerende auf Höhe Jochbein gegen den Helm gedonnert, ohne FF wäre das extrem schmerzhaft und vielleicht auch folgenschwer gewesen. In Bikeparks habe ich mich noch nie stärker verletzt als blaue Flecken und Schürfwunden. Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich finde, jeder selbst sollte entscheiden, wie er sich beim Radfahren schützen möchte. Und Schützer bzw. FF gehören genausowenig NUR in den Bikepark, wie man mit einem 16kg/180mm Rad nicht bergauffahren kann 




Florian.R schrieb:


> hier Leute (völlig zu Recht!) wegen ihres Verhaltens zu beschimpfen und dann selber auf keinerlei Kritik einzugehen ist einfach nicht so stark.


Ganz ehrlich: ich wüsste nicht, wo ich auf irgendwelche Kritik hätte eingehen sollen? Denkst du, nur weil irgendjemand in einem Forum schreibt, dass er findet, dass "zu viel" Schutzkleidung auf andere befremdlich wirkt, ändere ich meine (überzeugte und begründete) Einstellung zu dieser Sache? Ist ja nicht so, dass ich IMMER so fahre, ich bin auch oft nur mit Knieschützern und Halbschale unterwegs und habe mir extra für den Sommer wieder einen "XC"-Helm geholt. Aber ich würde doch gerne die Entscheidungs-Autonomie in dieser Sache eingestanden bekommen. Ich schreibe anderen ja auch nicht vor, was sie anziehen sollen - obwohl ich finde, dass Lycra-Knackwurst-Outfits an visuelle Körperverletzung grenzen


----------



## saturno (13. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob man einfach nur sinnlos stichelt und Leute persönlich kritisiert, dann aber nicht zu seinen eigenen Aussagen steht - oder ob man sachlich/freundlich über etwas diskutiert. Du bettelst ja regelrecht darum, dass man dich anpflaumt...




ich habe dich nicht persöhnlich kritisiert, sorry wenn du das nicht begreifst. denn hätte ich das gewollt, dann hätte ich geschrieben meister smubob oder fliehmann. und meine aussage bezog sich auf den biker (in diesem falle du) und die kombi das dieser direkt vor der schönen spur steht und nach oben schaut. denk dir den rest oder lass es. von mir aus kannst du auch im stringtanga fahren, ist mir egal.

und deine sachlich/freundliche diskussion läßt ab und an zu wünschen übrig. /aber, nicht gleich wieder eingeschnappt sein)


und manch eine aussage sollte man evtl. auch mal überdenken, in sachen wie bring ichs rüber (kannst mich gerne tadeln) 

er würde doch gerne die Entscheidungs-Autonomie in dieser Sache eingestanden bekommen.




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit hier noch viele Grüße an den Vollhorst, der heute gegen halb 11 auf dem grünen Punkt auf seinem Leidwill 601/901 (36er Fox-Gabel konnte ich noch erkennen) die eine Falllinien-Abkürzung direkt oberhalb des Gimmeldinger Steinbruchs runter ist, bei deren Übergang auf dem Weg mittlerweile eine tiefe und breite Schneise der Verwüstung zu sehen ist. Wegen Arschgeigen wie DIR haben Mountainbiker einen so miesen Ruf. Danke, dass du mit deinem Verhalten indirekt auf meine 20 Jahre immer freundlich Grüßen und Rücksicht auf alle nehmen kackst. Falls du irgendwo in diesem Bereich diverse Schimpfworte gehört haben solltest: das war ich und DU warst gemeint!
> Und nur so am Rande: so erbärmlich mit dem Arsch weit über dem Hinterrad und voll auf den Bremsen wie du da runter geeiert bist, würde es für dich bei Weitem reichen, wenn du auf den normalen Wegen bleiben würdest, da wärst du vermutlich auch schon z. T. überfordert - konnte man an den tiefen, frischen Bremsspuren weiter oben auch sehr deutlich sehen. Du wärst echt ein klassischer Fall für "Kommando Klappspaten"...




er kann doch fahren wie er will (nicht wo er will) sein fahrstil und seine haltung ist doch seine sache. du forderst das ja auch von anderen.


----------



## Optimizer (13. März 2013)

Ihr sollte euch mal im PW treffen...auch wenn ihr euch persönlich nicht kennt. Dann ist es aber wieder ontopic und passt in diesen Fred.


----------



## saturno (13. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ihr sollte euch mal im PW treffen...auch wenn ihr euch persönlich nicht kennt. Dann ist es aber wieder ontopic und passt in diesen Fred.



och, ich kenn ihn schonkann ja nix dafür, das er gleich eingeschnappt ist.


hatte ja geschrieben:

zustimm


aber der kollege auf dem bild trägt mit seiner ausrüstung im pw nicht gerade zur guten stimmung bei. da hat jeder wanderer sofort eine panikattacke, wenn ein solcher kollege auf diesen zurollt.


war ja seiner meinung, siehe zustimm. der zweite satz war eine feststellung mehr nicht. er fühlte sich gleich persöhnlich angegriffen.


----------



## lomo (13. März 2013)

Hopp Männers!
War jetzt zwei Tage weg und immer noch keine Ruhe hier!
Geht doch einfach mal raus an die frische Luft, Rad fahren!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joah (14. März 2013)

Da Draußen wimmelt es aber von schwer gepanzerten Rabauken, die die Welt zerstören!


----------



## Quente (14. März 2013)

...die fallen dann unter "nicht erkannt"...


----------



## Radler-01 (14. März 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> ...War jetzt zwei Tage weg ...


 
dewegen ? wäre nicht nötig gewesen, denn:



lomo schrieb:


> ...und immer noch keine Ruhe hier!
> ...


   > gebracht hat´s nix  ...



lomo schrieb:


> ...
> Geht doch einfach mal raus an die frische Luft, Rad fahren!!


 
Muß ich auch mal wieder machen; nur hab ich mir am Montag irgendwie den Oberschenkel lädiert - wahrscheinlich 2-3 Wochen Ruhe


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. März 2013)

saturno schrieb:


> ich habe dich nicht persöhnlich kritisiert, sorry wenn du das nicht begreifst. denn hätte ich das gewollt, dann hätte ich geschrieben meister smubob oder fliehmann. und meine aussage bezog sich auf den biker (in diesem falle du) und die kombi das dieser direkt vor der schönen spur steht und nach oben schaut.


Dann hast du einfach nur das Foto missverstanden/fehlinterpretiert. Wenn ich ihm den Titel "Besorgter Biker schaut auf Spuren der Zerstörung" gebe, klärt das die Sache dann etwas auf? War übrigens volle Absicht, dass ich auf dem Foto dastehe und dort hoch kucke. Ich stehe ja auch eindeutig in Fahrtrichtung Trail, nicht in Fahrtrichtung Fräs-Schneise.
BTW: der besagte Vollhorst war übrigens ohne Schützer und FF unterwegs 




saturno schrieb:


> er würde doch gerne die Entscheidungs-Autonomie in dieser Sache eingestanden bekommen.
> [...]
> er kann doch fahren wie er will (nicht wo er will) sein fahrstil und seine haltung ist doch seine sache. du forderst das ja auch von anderen.


Das ist wieder typisch für dich: Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Wenn jemand dadurch, dass er mit einer Fahrsituation, in die er sich gezielt begibt, überfordert ist nennenswerten Schaden anrichtet, hört die Autonomie auf. Man darf mit dem Auto ja auch nicht einfach alles Mögliche über den Haufen fahren, nur weils einem Spaß macht. Die Autonomie, die ich für mich einfordere soll ja im Gegensatz dazu Schäden verhindern...!




saturno schrieb:


> och, ich kenn ihn schon


Dann solltest du mir entweder mal einen Tipp geben, damit ich deine Real-Person deinem Account hier zuordnen kann, kann ich nämlich bisher nicht  oder wir sollten uns wirklich mal irgendwo gezielt über den Weg fahren...




saturno schrieb:


> der zweite satz war eine feststellung mehr nicht. er fühlte sich gleich persöhnlich angegriffen.


Das war keine Feststellung, das war eine von unbegründeten Vorurteilen geprägte Meinung! Ich bin nunmal einfach der Meinung, dass so eine "Panzerung" nicht relevant für ein negatives Bild der MTBer ist. Ich habe sogar schon von vielen Wanderern in Gesprächen gesagt bekommen, dass sie es sehr gut und vernünftig finden, wenn man sich ordentlich schützt und sie nicht verstehen können, wie manche z. B. ohne Handschuhe fahren.




lomo schrieb:


> Geht doch einfach mal raus an die frische Luft, Rad fahren!!


Zu Befehl


----------



## Kerosin0815 (14. März 2013)

> dass so eine "Panzerung" nicht relevant für ein negatives Bild der MTBer ist



Da ich ab und zu selber einer der "Wanderer" bin kann ich glatt das Gegenteil in den Raum werfen.Vollvisier Helm und Moto - Cross Brille usw wirken nun mal aggresiv auf den großteil der Wandersleut,da haben die Kiddies mit ihrer Querbeetfahrerei schon ganze Arbeit geleistet.Selber erlebt.
Das sich jemand damit schützt ist eine andere Sache und ist auch jeden selbst überlassen.
Mir selbst ist ein Radler mit Moto Cross Helm/Brille egal.
Auf den großteil der Wanderer wirkt es aber eher negativ.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. März 2013)

Aggressiv? Finde ich fast etwas drastisch ausgedrückt. Ich denke, hier spielt das Verhalten eine wesentlich größere Rolle. Verhält man sich nicht so, dass diese "potentiell aggressive Wirkung" unterstützt wird, dürfte es relativ egal sein, was man auf dem Kopf hat - genau das versuche ich auch konsequent zu praktizieren. Befremdlich wegen der weitestgehenden Verdeckung des Gesichts bleibt es natürlich, das ist gar keine Frage. Das dürfte aber alleine nicht zu einem bleibenden ernsthaft negativen Eindruck ("MTBer sind böse") führen - und das meinte ich ja damit.

Leute, die mit voll Stoff an Fußgängern vorbei heizen oder sich sonstwie unsozial verhalten nehme ich da ganz explizit aus! Denn da ist die Kopfbedeckung herzlich egal für die negative Wirkung. Kommt dann aber noch ein _böser_ Fullface-Helm dazu, fällt es natürlich sehr leicht, ein Feindbild von den Rowdies mit ihren Motorradhelmen draus zu stricken...! Dass es diese Leute zu Genüge gibt, steht ebenfalls ausser Frage. An uns sind auf dem Weg hoch auch 2 Jungs mit DH-Bikes volles Rohr vorbei geballert (der eine hat dabei immerhin noch nett gegrüßt), aber wir haben sie auch rechtzeitig gehört und haben Platz gemacht, ist ja auch was anderes als Biker. So an Fußgängern vorbei zu braten hätte ich auch schon zu krass gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teufelstisch (15. März 2013)

Kein Image oder Vorurteil ist ja gänzlich unbegründet - meine persönliche Philosophie ist die, dass jeder tun und lassen kann, was er will - solange er andere nicht gefährdet.

Das Problem mit dem Image der vermummten "Panzer-Fraktion"  kommt ja aber halt eben nicht von ungefähr, da die Mehrzahl dieser eben auch eine sehr rasante und riskante Fahrweise bevorzugt - und sich ja nun einmal auch gerade deshalb teils exzessiv panzert. Die natürliche Angst vor Verletzungen wird mit den auf einige Leute auch mal martialisch wirkenden "Rüstungen" kompensiert, es soll ja eben auch irgendwie "cool" und "dangerous" aussehen. Ohne den ganzen Krempel würde man schließlich wesentlich vorsichtiger / vernünftiger den Trail runterfahren - und so halt eben auch potenziell deutlich weniger Wanderer oder andere Biker gefährden.

Die negative Wirkung der Vermummung wird da wirklich auch sehr unterschätzt, jemandem nicht in die Augen oder ins Gesicht sehen zu können ist für Menschen generell unangenehm bis befremdlich, weil wir dann keinerlei Anzeichen von Mimik und Gestik erkennen können. Freundlich gucken hilft dann ja auch nix mehr, wenn ich mit nem "Motorradhelm" mit aufgepinseltem Totenschädel an ner Gruppe konservativer älterer Wandersleut vorbeirausche...  Im Gegenteil - die anonymisierende Vermummung ist denke ich auch mit ein weiterer Grund dafür, warum manche sich noch rücksichtsloser verhalten als eh schon...

Da magst du Smubob ja ein leuchtendes Vorbild für sein - das ändert aber nix an der Masse derer, die für dieses Image hauptsächlich verantwortlich sind (und waren). Im Grunde stimme ich dir ja bei allem zu - aber deine "Betriebsblindheit" kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen: Andere Leute "stricken" sich mit Sicherheit kein Feindbild ("MTB'er = böse") mal eben so, ohne jeden auch nur annähernd ersichtlichen Grund...


----------



## joah (15. März 2013)

So langsam könnte man mal den Tread umbenennen! 
Oder wie wäre es mit einem extra dafür angelegten?

Meine Erfahrung: Egal ob mit Dh´ler oder normalem MTB, man macht sich keine Freunde wenn man Sonntags Mittags um 12 Uhr an den Hotspots aufschlägt und den Wanderern den Tisch wegnimmt, bzw den Trail! (auch wenn es schon viel besser ist, als noch vor 15 Jahren  )


Und wer das optisch nicht verkraftet das die Wege ausgefahren werden, der muss eben auf Berge fahren, die die Jungen Wilden noch nicht erkundet haben 

Ich persönlich wäre ja für eine Freeride oder Dh Strecke hier in der Region um das ganze etwas zu kanalisieren, aber auch das wird schwer. Da der MTB' ler allgemein hier nicht erwünscht ist, der soll lieber 2 Bergketten weiter nach "hinten"...


----------



## lomo (15. März 2013)

joah schrieb:


> So langsam könnte man mal den Tread umbenennen!
> Oder wie wäre es mit einem extra dafür angelegten?
> ...



Stümmt!



joah schrieb:


> ... Zur Bodenerosion tragen die Waldmaschinen und PKW Fahrer wohl mehr bei als alle
> MTB' ler zusammen!  ...



Autsch! Man solte nicht mit Fingern auf die anderen zeigen!


----------



## joah (15. März 2013)

Hast recht! Habs wegeditiert


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. März 2013)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Kein Image oder Vorurteil ist ja gänzlich unbegründet
> ...
> "Betriebsblindheit"


Das ist schon klar, ich habe nur etwas dagegen, dass man daraus die "allgemeingültige" Formel "Fullface => Rowdie" macht. Solche Schubladen sind etwas für Menschen, die sich zum Denken schon sehr anstrengen müssen...




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> die anonymisierende Vermummung ist denke ich auch mit ein weiterer Grund dafür, warum manche sich noch rücksichtsloser verhalten als eh schon...


Hmm, da könnte was dran sein... das wäre dann ein echt trauriges und erbärmliches Verhalten 




joah schrieb:


> So langsam könnte man mal den Tread umbenennen!
> Oder wie wäre es mit einem extra dafür angelegten?


...oder es einfach gut sein lassen.  Ich wollte ja eigentlich nur die eventuelle Möglichkeit nutzen, den "Vollhorst" persönlich anzusprechen. Bis auf die Beiträge eines notorischen Stichlers und Klugschei$$ers war ja eigentlich auch alles ganz sachlich...
Würde wenn an ehesten in den "Zukunft des Bikens im PW" passen. Einen extra Thread dafür finde ich unnötig.




joah schrieb:


> Ich persönlich wäre ja für eine Freeride oder Dh Strecke hier in der Region um das ganze etwas zu kanalisieren


Ja, das würde sicher viel helfen und es steht außer Frage, dass wir hier so etwas brauchen. Aber ein Allheilmittel wäre es auch nicht, da man ja trotzdem zum Abwechslung mal die anderen Wege zerfräsen oder sich selbst irgendwo was zimmern kann 




lomo schrieb:


> Autsch! Man solte nicht mit Fingern auf die anderen zeigen!


Wunder Punkt... man darf nix gegen die sagen, aber dafür fallen mir auch keine Argumente ein. Wenn ich an die neusten Verwüstungen durch die "Forstwirtschaft" denke, kann ich gar nicht so viel Essen, wie ich kotzen müsste :kotz:


----------



## saturno (15. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...oder es einfach gut sein lassen.  Ich wollte ja eigentlich nur die eventuelle Möglichkeit nutzen, den "Vollhorst" persönlich anzusprechen. Bis auf die Beiträge eines notorischen Stichlers und Klugschei$$ers war ja eigentlich auch alles ganz sachlich...:



wie armselig bist denn wieder drauf. heulst gleich los, wenn einer wegen einem bild was schreibt und dich persöhnlich nicht angreift, aber dann mich einen klug********r zu nennen. sorry tut mir leid, das ist untere schublade. wehe es schreibt einer was, was evtl. dich betrifft, aber dann. hast wohl zuviel zeit in mainz im hörsaal.


die anonymisierende Vermummung ist denke ich auch mit ein weiterer Grund dafür, warum manche sich noch rücksichtsloser verhalten als eh schon...

(aber der kollege auf dem bild trägt mit seiner ausrüstung im pw nicht gerade zur guten stimmung bei. da hat jeder wanderer sofort eine panikattacke, wenn ein solcher kollege auf diesen zurollt.)


Hmm, da könnte was dran sein... das wäre dann ein echt trauriges und erbärmliches Verhalten


wieso stimmst du diesem satz denn zu, bei mir hast gleich losgelegt, weil ich geschrieben habe:   der.......trägt nicht gerade........


----------



## guru39 (15. März 2013)

Wie seit ihr denn drauf!?

Quasselt über ein Thema das alle Jahre wieder kommt und schon zur genüge ausdiskutiert wurde.

Und wie immer gilt. Es gibt solche und solche


----------



## Optimizer (15. März 2013)

Zurück zum Thema:
Den Smubob kenn ich ja persönlich wie auch hier zitierend. Aber den Saturno würd ich gern mal in Echt treffen.


----------



## -Itchy- (15. März 2013)

Spannend diese Diskussion hier...


----------



## BejayMTB (15. März 2013)

Ach, entspannt zuschauen ist ganz witzig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (15. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema:
> Den Smubob kenn ich ja persönlich wie auch hier zitierend. Aber den Saturno würd ich gern mal in Echt treffen.


Ich weiß nicht, ob ich auf dieses zweifelhafte Vergnügen scharf bin.  Wobei ich ihm dann einfach mal ins Gesicht sagen könnte, was ich von ihm halte - was man ja hier wegen Nettiquette und so nicht darf...

Ich stelle jedenfalls die Kommunikation mit ihm ab jetzt ein. Diese zusammenhangslose und schwachsinnige Verdreherei und kreuz und quer Vergleicherei von völlig verschiedenen Sachen geht mir zu sehr auf den Sack. Zumal er ja (sich dabei anscheinend noch irgendwie cool findend) immer wieder gezielt persönliche Sachen über meine Person ausplaudert und sich über anomymisierende Fahradbekleidung beschwert, aber selbst schön seine Real-Person im Dunkeln hält. Finde ich ziemlich asozial sowas...


----------



## haekel72 (15. März 2013)

Und ich gehe jetzt Biken und hoffe das ich überhaupt keiner mehr treffe--Angst--

Suppi Sonne!


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. März 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Und ich gehe jetzt Biken...
> 
> Suppi Sonne!


----------



## saturno (15. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich auf dieses zweifelhafte Vergnügen scharf bin.  Wobei ich ihm dann einfach mal ins Gesicht sagen könnte, was ich von ihm halte - was man ja hier wegen Nettiquette und so nicht darf...
> 
> Ich stelle jedenfalls die Kommunikation mit ihm ab jetzt ein. Diese zusammenhangslose und schwachsinnige Verdreherei und kreuz und quer Vergleicherei von völlig verschiedenen Sachen geht mir zu sehr auf den Sack. Zumal er ja (sich dabei anscheinend noch irgendwie cool findend) immer wieder gezielt persönliche Sachen über meine Person ausplaudert und sich über anomymisierende Fahradbekleidung beschwert, aber selbst schön seine Real-Person im Dunkeln hält. Finde ich ziemlich asozial sowas...



1. habe ich micht über anonymisierende fahrradbekleidung beschwert, das war lediglich eine feststellung bei der du dich gleich persöhnlich betroffen fühlst

2. kann mann im www alles über dich ganz offiziell nachlesen

3. dein nettiwuette kannst du gerne fallen lassen

4. und was du von mir denkst ist mir auch egal, kann ich mit leben



viel spaß beim biken.


----------



## kraft_werk (11. April 2013)

Ein freundliches "Hallo" nochmal an die netten Damen von der Junggesellinnen-Verabschiedung letzten Sonntag, die mich doch tatsächlich dazu überreden konnten, mit der "Braut" einen kleinen Walzer im Wald zu tanzen  

Über das Video, oder Bilder von der Aktion würde auch ich mich freuen. 

Schöne Grüsse! Und nochmals alles gute an die Braut


----------



## eL (15. April 2013)

uns alle würde der anblick sehr ...interessieren ;-))))))))))


----------



## Vorderpälzer (18. Juli 2013)

Der Mythos lebt weiter  
Gestern vom Ecki nach dem Trail mit der neuen Treppe auf der neuen Waldautobahn Richtung Weisenstich, der Nacktjogger.


----------



## Andybopp (18. Juli 2013)

Vorderpälzer schrieb:


> Der Mythos lebt weiter
> Gestern vom Ecki nach dem Trail mit der neuen Treppe auf der neuen Waldautobahn Richtung Weisenstich, der Nacktjogger.



kein Mythos - habe ich auch schon ziemlich genau dort hmmmm "gesehen" oder auch mehr gesehen als ich wirklich wollt


----------



## hossianajoe (20. Juli 2013)

Leute , Leute und damit meine ich Saturn und Smubob !
Warum zerfleischt Ihr Euch den so in diesem Forum , trinkt zusammen ein Bier und lacht über die unötige Mode Diskusion mit der Ihr viele Zeilen in diesem Forum verschwendet habt!
Gruß ein alter Hase !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (1. August 2013)

Wenn euch zwischen Nußloch und dem Königstuhl ein Gartenzwerg auf einem graublauen Focus, schickem giftgrünem Rucksack und einer Spriteflasche im Getränkehalter (natürlich mit Wasser gefüllt!) entgegenkommt, dann werde das wohl ich sein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bin auf der Strecke meistens unter der Woche zwischen 18 und 21 Uhr unterwegs (Feierabendstrecke), manchmal auch am Wochenende als Ausgangspunkt für die Tagestour.

Btw, ich fahre zwar erst seit März diesem Jahres auch auf höhere Berge hoch (davor fast nur Flachland), aber irgendwie kommt es mir vor, dass je öfter ich hochfahre, desto größer wird der Anteil derjenigen Fahrer, die _nicht_ grüßen. Finde ich irgendwie schade, gerade am Anfang war das beim Hochfahren ein willkommener Motivationsschub (oh Gott, das erste mal hoch auf den Königstuhl!). 
Inzwischen mache ich es so, dass ich selbst nur beim bergab fahren grüße bzw. es zumindest versuche, und bergauf nur dann, wenn der andere zuerst grüßt.
Wie haltet ihr das? Gibts da sowas wie ne Etiquette?


// Edit
Bei der momentanen Hitze bergauf dann gerne auch mit abgezogenem Helm und nur mit nem Bandana aufm Kopf.


----------



## saturno (1. August 2013)

hossianajoe schrieb:


> Leute , Leute und damit meine ich Saturn und Smubob !
> Warum zerfleischt Ihr Euch den so in diesem Forum , trinkt zusammen ein Bier und lacht über die unötige Mode Diskusion mit der Ihr viele Zeilen in diesem Forum verschwendet habt!
> Gruß ein alter Hase !



4 months later


----------



## donnersberger (1. August 2013)

Hallo erstmal...

Ich grüß so gut wie immer, außer wenn ich grad esse, das tue ich auch fast immer, außer wenn ich mal nen Fullface anhab 

Da Rennradfahrer sehr selten zurück grüßen, besonders wenn man sie überholt, denk ich mir bei nicht-zurückgrüssenden Mountainbikern, dass es sich wohl um verkleidete Rennradfahrer handeln muss 

Ob berghoch oder runter spielt bei mir keine Rolle.


----------



## donnersberger (1. August 2013)

saturno schrieb:


> 4 months later



Für nen alten Hasen ist das doch schnell


----------



## Optimizer (2. August 2013)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Da Rennradfahrer sehr selten zurück grüßen,



Verallgemeinerungen sind im Allgemeinen schlecht.....also ich als *!$%?&/(Jehova)-Fahrer grüße immer!


----------



## BenniG. (2. August 2013)

Rennradfahrer grüßen meistens nur, wenn man halbwegs ihre Geschwindigkeit fährt. Aber wehe man überholt sie mit dem Trekkingrad, dann geht das Gegenteil von Grüßen los 

Zum Topic, ich Grüße sowohl hoch und runter immer, bekomme aber oft auch keine Antwort. Das zieht sich durch alle Gruppen (Fullface oder nicht, Alt oder Jung, Frau oder Mann, Trainiert oder nicht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (2. August 2013)

Mountainbiker grüßen generell nicht, wenn man mit dem Rennrad bergab auf dem Trail drängelt....


----------



## donnersberger (2. August 2013)

Ok, wieder was gelernt. Werd ich ausproen


----------



## sp00n82 (2. August 2013)

Hatte mir eigentlich erhofft, durch Grüßen die anderen Fahrer dazu zu animieren selbst zu grüßen (positive Rückkopplung), aber irgendwie ist dann die Griesgrämigkeit der anderen Leute eher zu mir selbst durchgeschlagen (negative Rückkopplung) - verdammt!

Bei denn Rennradfahren muss ich aber auch klar zustimmen, zumindest bei denen die "ernsthaft" aussehen, grüßt so gut wie niemand. Es gibt hier aber natürlich auch sehr nette Ausnahmen.


Und das habe ich gerade in einem anderen Forum gefunden, sehr überzeugende Argumentation wie ich finde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





> Zusammenfassung der letzten Jahre
> 
> - MTBler, Rennradler, Trias usw. grüßen maximal reinrassig, das ist hoffentlich klar.
> - Gruppen grüßen grundsätzlich nicht, der Gruppenzwang verbietet es durch einen Gruß schwäche zu zeigen.
> ...


Aber um mal wieder auf den eigentlichen Sinn des Threads zurückzukommen: ich hoffe die beiden Jungs letzte Woche Samstag auf dem Weißen Stein haben das Schaltwerk noch richtig eingestellt bekommen. Ich war der Typ der interessiert nebendran stand, sein Brot gefuttert und bestätigt hat, dass es in Walldorf einen Radon-Händler gibt.


----------



## donnersberger (2. August 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Verallgemeinerungen sind im Allgemeinen schlecht.....also ich als *!$%?&/(Jehova)-Fahrer grüße immer!



Hey Opti, Du zählst für mich eher zu den Mountainbikern, die sich als RR-Fahrer verkleiden


----------



## Jonnychen (2. August 2013)

Radon Händler in Walldorf?
Warum kenn ich den nicht?

LG
Jonas

P.s. Woher kommst du?


----------



## sp00n82 (2. August 2013)

Walldorf. 

=> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Bike-Keller--69190-Walldorf_id_12962_.htm


----------



## Joshua60 (5. August 2013)

Also ich grüße auch selten, meistens quietsche ich


----------



## BenniG. (5. August 2013)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Also ich grüße auch selten, meistens quietsche ich


Für mich hast du noch nie gequietscht weder mit dem Kroko, noch mit dem Nashorn


----------



## kraft_werk (5. August 2013)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> ..meistens quietsche ich



Du oder dein Krokofant?!


----------



## lomo (5. August 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mountainbiker grüßen generell nicht, wenn man mit dem Rennrad bergab auf dem Trail drängelt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (5. August 2013)

Das stimmt so nicht. Ich grüße dann mit einer freundlichen Geste, sie signalisieren soll, dass der Fahrer einer der 5 Besten ist.


----------



## Joshua60 (5. August 2013)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Für mich hast du noch nie gequietscht weder mit dem Kroko, noch mit dem Nashorn


Das nächste Mal bestimmt! Versprochen!


----------



## aeskolap (19. August 2013)

Sers
wer waren denn die Jungs ,die ich heut auf auf der hoheloog getroffen hab(6-7 Leute viele Canyons dabei
ich war der ausgepumpte mim touren-torque auf der bank 
würd ich mir gern mich gern mit dem FRX anschliessen....

Gruss Ride on


----------



## Jonnychen (31. August 2013)

Hi,

sind denn die beiden Canyon Fahrer, die ich (weißes GT Force) und meine Begleitung (Cannondale F6) heute später Morgen am Schriesheimer Steinbruch an der Startrampe der Paraglider getroffen habe auch hier?
Habt ihr den Weißen Stein noch erreicht?

Kurz danach haben wir uns oben überm Steinbruch nochmal getroffen.
Sind die beiden Anderen, die auch an der Kante standen hier?

Vllt trifft man sich ja mal wieder. Ich bin mit nem Kollegen immer Dienstags von Dossenheim aus unterwegs. Unsere Route führt in der Regel auf den Weißen Stein. Je nach Laune und Verfassung mit Zwischenabfahrt auf dem Singletrail nach Ziegelhausen. Vom weißen Stein gehts meist über die Schauenburg zurück.

Bis dann
Grüße
Jonas


----------



## sp00n82 (25. September 2013)

Sind die beiden Jungs, die ich heute bei der Heimfahrt von Heidelberg getroffen hab, zufällig auch hier anwesend? Einer ist bei Kirchheim raus, der andere in Sandhausen.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (18. November 2013)

Wer waren den die beiden Biker und die FatBike Bikerin die wir am Samstag in Dahn getroffen haben?


----------



## Optimizer (18. November 2013)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Wer waren den die beiden Biker und die FatBike Bikerin die wir am Samstag in Dahn getroffen haben?



Aha... der Kreis schließt sich. Einer der Biker war @rayc und die Fatbikerin war Madame @scylla.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (18. November 2013)




----------



## scylla (18. November 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (18. November 2013)

Und der dritte im Bunde war @Melibiker.

Ich hätte einfach mal fragen können wem wir alles vor uns hatten. 
Bissig saht ihr ja nicht aus 

Ihr wart übrigens die einzigen Biker die wir den ganzen Tag getroffen haben.
Wanderer gabs auch nur in direkter Nähe von Dahn und in der Dahner Hütte.

Wir sind mehr oder weniger eine Tour von @Optimizer nachgefahren.
Unser Experiment ging daneben, in OSM war ein Weg mit S3 getagt, naja Weg haben wir nicht gefunden. (zwischen Gabelkopf und Braunsberg, ist in OSM und in der Papierkarte drin).
Kleiner und Großer Eyberg kannten wir schon von 2011.

ray


----------



## Optimizer (18. November 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Wir sind mehr oder weniger eine Tour von @_Optimizer_ nachgefahren.
> Unser Experiment ging daneben, in OSM war ein Weg mit S3 getagt, naja Weg haben wir nicht gefunden. (zwischen Gabelkopf und Braunsberg, ist in OSM und in der Papierkarte drin).
> Kleiner und Großer Eyberg kannten wir schon von 2011.
> 
> ray



Dann fragt mich doch.... Ist doch mein Kerngebiet (5km Luftlinie). Die Ecke hab ich dieses Frühjahr durchkämmt. Ich frag mich, woher das S3-Tagging herkommt... Die Ecke ist leider tot. Alles was da zwischen Gabelkopf und Braunsberg gestrichelt ist, ist entweder verfallen oder "Forstarbeiten" zum Opfer gefallen. Es gibt im Netz ein paar Wander-GPS-Track, die den Spitzkehrenweg genau im Scheitel zwischen Gabelkopf und Braunsberg führen. Dort wurde allerdings vor zwei Jahren ziemlich Holz gemacht, so daß dieser nicht mehr existent ist.


----------



## scylla (18. November 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dann fragt mich doch.... Ist doch mein Kerngebiet (5km Luftlinie). Die Ecke hab ich dieses Frühjahr durchkämmt. Ich frag mich, woher das S3-Tagging herkommt... Die Ecke ist leider tot. Alles was da zwischen Gabelkopf und Braunsberg gestrichelt ist, ist entweder verfallen oder "Forstarbeiten" zum Opfer gefallen. Es gibt im Netz ein paar Wander-GPS-Track, die den Spitzkehrenweg genau im Scheitel zwischen Gabelkopf und Braunsberg führen. Dort wurde allerdings vor zwei Jahren ziemlich Holz gemacht, so daß dieser nicht mehr existent ist.



In der Gegend sind noch ein paar mehr nicht existente Wege in OSM mit Mountainbike-Einstufung versehen. Alle stimmen exakter mit der Wanderkarte überein, als das möglich wäre (bissi Versatz hat man ja meistens). Ich befürchte, da hat ein Spaßvogel die Wanderkarte nachgepinselt und nach Karten-Optik auch gleich noch mit Singletrailskala-Wertungen versehen. Keine Kehren = S1, wenige Kehren = S2, viele Kehren = S3 
Stimmt, hätten dich fragen sollen. War wirklich blöd. Aber wir haben draus gelernt


----------



## Optimizer (18. November 2013)

Ich glaube eher, dass sind Rückewege auf den alten Trails mit Zuordnung zum jeweiligen Sägewerk... Sägewerk 1, Sägewerk 2, u.s.w.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (18. November 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Und der dritte im Bunde war @Melibiker.
> 
> Bissig saht ihr ja nicht aus
> 
> ray



Hatten ja auch erst Pause gemacht


----------



## sp00n82 (18. November 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, dass sind Rückewege auf den alten Trails mit Zuordnung zum jeweiligen Sägewerk... Sägewerk 1, Sägewerk 2, u.s.w.


Obacht, nicht dass ihr mit euren Reifen die Spuren der Waldarbeiter wegmacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## südpfälzer (19. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> In der Gegend sind noch ein paar mehr nicht existente Wege in OSM mit Mountainbike-Einstufung versehen. Alle stimmen exakter mit der Wanderkarte überein, als das möglich wäre (bissi Versatz hat man ja meistens). Ich befürchte, da hat ein Spaßvogel die Wanderkarte nachgepinselt und nach Karten-Optik auch gleich noch mit Singletrailskala-Wertungen versehen. Keine Kehren = S1, wenige Kehren = S2, viele Kehren = S3
> Stimmt, hätten dich fragen sollen. War wirklich blöd. Aber wir haben draus gelernt


 Der OSM-Mapper ist seit März 2013 aktiv. Er hat sich wohl die Eintragung der mtb:scale-Tags zur Aufgabe gemacht. Bisher hat er weit über 200 Eintragungen gemacht, aber noch keinen einzigen Track hochgeladen. Auf den oben genannten Wegen hat noch niemand einen Track hochgeladen. Auf den Bing-Luftbildern (welche beim Eintragen in OSM im Hintergrund liegen) sind diese Wege nicht zu erkennen. 
Sehr dubios.
Pirmasens und Rodalben hat er übrigens nach seinen Ausführungen auf OSM abgeschlossen.


----------



## rayc (19. November 2013)

@südpfälzer, ich würde nicht von Bösartigkeit ausgehen.
Ich vermute das es ein Biker ist.

Hast du ein Account bei OSM?
Dann schreib ihn doch an.
(Wenn nicht mache ich das, aber mir ist es lieber wenn es ein Local macht.)
Es ist ja toll wenn jemand aktiv in OSM mitarbeitet.
Da gehen auch mal Dinge schief, teils aus Unwissenheit.
Sprech ihn darauf an, das ein Teil seiner Wege nicht existieren.

Falls er von einer Karte abzeichnet, sollte er das lassen.
Das kann rechtlich Ärger bedeuten und naja, wie in diesen Fall, Wege sein die nicht mehr existieren.

Am Teufelstisch, am Sack sind uns 2 solche "Nicht"-Wege und der oben genannte S3-Weg aufgefallen.

ray

P.S.: wenn ich Wege in OSM "zeichne" lade ich die Tracks nicht separat hoch. Dieser basieren aber immer auf Tracks oder sind gut im SAT-Bild erkennbar.


----------



## Optimizer (19. November 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Hast du ein Account bei OSM?
> Dann schreib ihn doch an.
> (Wenn nicht mache ich das, aber mir ist es lieber wenn es ein Local macht.)
> Es ist ja toll wenn jemand aktiv in OSM mitarbeitet.
> ...


 
Ich hab ein Account bei OSM. Klär mich mal auf, wie ich den User und seine Tags sehe...!?!?
Am Sack stimmt vieles nicht in OSM. Welchen Weg meinst du am Teufelstisch?


----------



## rayc (19. November 2013)

Wir klären das am besten per Mail, hier ist es doch etwas OT.
Auch wenn wir wissen wollen "wer er ist" 

Ray


----------



## Optimizer (19. November 2013)

Einmal noch kurz offtopic, dann darf es hier wieder ums "Treffen, aber nicht kennen" gehen:

Ich hab mir das in OSM genauer angeschaut. Es scheint wirklich so zu sein, dass hier einfach "Pfade" aus den Topokarten übernommen wurden, ohne tatsächlich vorort gewesen zu sein. Ich wollte den Betreffenden auch schon anschreiben. Hab mir dann noch ein paar andere potenzielle Pseudopfade in meiner Gegend angeschaut und musste feststellen, dass es da noch mindestens vier Leute gibt, die einfach von den Topos abmalen. Das bekräftigt mich in meiner Meinung, dass (zumindest für meine Ecke) die OSM ne gute "Forschungsgrundlage" für Pfadkultur ist, aber nicht die Realität abbildet...


----------



## zembo (21. November 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Einmal noch kurz offtopic, dann darf es hier wieder ums "Treffen, aber nicht kennen" gehen:
> 
> Ich hab mir das in OSM genauer angeschaut. Es scheint wirklich so zu sein, dass hier einfach "Pfade" aus den Topokarten übernommen wurden, ohne tatsächlich vorort gewesen zu sein. Ich wollte den Betreffenden auch schon anschreiben. Hab mir dann noch ein paar andere potenzielle Pseudopfade in meiner Gegend angeschaut und musste feststellen, dass es da noch mindestens vier Leute gibt, die einfach von den Topos abmalen. Das bekräftigt mich in meiner Meinung, dass (zumindest für meine Ecke) die OSM ne gute "Forschungsgrundlage" für Pfadkultur ist, aber nicht die Realität abbildet...



Ist mir im Bereich zwischen DÜW und NW auch schon mehrfach aufgefallen, einfaches Beispiel, der Bereich zwischen Mühltalparkplatz und Waldschenke. Wollte es selbst rausmessen und korrigieren, kann man aber ziemlich vergessen. Die Toleranzen durch die "Schlucht" und Bäume sind zu groß. Vielleicht gehts im WInter besser.


----------



## MrMoe (25. November 2013)

Wir haben uns heute am Wetterkreuz auf dem Teufelsberg getroffen, du warst mit Hund unterwegs. Wir haben sogar kurz mit einander gesprochen aber ich habe deinen Namen leider wieder vergessen 
Vielleicht liest du ja diesen Beitrag hier...


----------



## ytsan (9. März 2014)

Gruß an die Gruppe, die heute vom Lemberger Maiblumenfels Richtung Salzwoog unterwegs war, und speziell an den Biker, der mich getroffen hat.  Hoffe das Rad ist wieder ok.


----------



## Optimizer (9. März 2014)

Das war bestimmt zena und die awpler....


----------



## Kelme (9. März 2014)

Hast du die AWP'ler getroffen? Gleich so direkt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (18. März 2014)

Zwei Biker gestern vormittag am NFH Heidenbrunnertal mit KA-Kennzeichen auf dem Weg in Richtung Snake, Lambrecht, Wolkenbruch. Ihr traft auf eine Gruppe mit vielen Hunden. Wer war's? Das Wetter war für beides perfekt.


----------



## Stickmix (3. Mai 2014)

Moin vom Neuling...

Heute das erste mal zu dritt rund um den Bismarckturm unterwegs gewesen und richtig Spass an dem neuen Hobby gefunden... Ist ja nicht ganz einfach wenn schon die 3 vorne dran steht...

Haben dort unterhalb vom Teufelsstein zwei Fully Biker getroffen, die an uns vorbei gefahren sind.... Haben uns gefragt, ob alles in Ordnung ist... Vielleicht sind die beiden hier!

Wir saßen zu dritt auf nem Baumstamm als ihr vorbei gefahren seid.... Bikes waren ein 29er Scott in schwarz, 29er Giant in blau und ein 26er Carver in schwarz...

Noch ne kleine Anekdote zu dieser ersten Tour.... Das Fazit nehm ich mal vorweg... Wir haben gelernt... )
Wir hatten den ganzen Tag über einiges an Spass und stellten uns an besagtem Felsen kurz nach der beschriebenen Begegnung auf die letzte Abfahrt ein, als mein einer Mitfahrer einen Platten auf dem Vorderreifen bemerkte... Man hatte sich ja auf so etwas eingestellt, Flickzeug war also dabei... Rad raus, Schlauch raus uuuuund KLEBER FEST! :-D Na toll, über 4km bis zum Auto...
Da fiel mir ein Rat aus diesem Forum ein: Knoten in den Schlauch und gut ist! Gesagt, getan, die beiden anderen staunten Bauklötze und wir konnten vorsichtig und langsam zurück rollen... Die Luft hielt!
Aufl Heimweg gings dann erst mal neues Flickzeug kaufen und ein Ersatzschlauch kam auch im den Einkaufskorb.
Fazit: Überprüfe die Kleber vom Flickzeug wenn du sie mal nach längerer Zeit auspackst... ;-)

Mfg,
Stickmix


----------



## rmfausi (3. Mai 2014)

Das könnten wir evtl. gewesen sein. Also @Bjoern_U. und ich gewesen sein. Allerdings war ich mit meinem Hardtail unterwegs mit grün schwarzem Rucksack.
Bjoern_U. hatte ein Fully, beide Räder waren schwarz. Das mit dem Kleber ist wohl ein Klassiker, darum habe ich eigentlich normalerweise einen Schlauch dabei.

Viel Spass mit Deinem neuen Hobby, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Stickmix (4. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube, das kommt ganz gut hin mit Euch beiden...  Ich hab nicht so wirklich auf die Räder geachtet... Muss mal die anderen Beiden fragen...

Zumindest fand ich cool, als gefragt wurde, ob alles OK ist! (Y) Sehr freundlich!

5min danach war der Reifen platt  Schuldig war ein Dorn... Thats life!


----------



## NewK (29. Mai 2014)

Gruß an die Biker, denen ich mich heute am Eck-Kopf angeschlossen habe.
Mal wieder ein paar neue Trails kennen gelernt und nochmal danke für das Bier 

Und wie gesagt, wenn ihr Lust habt, zeige ich Euch gerne mal ein paar Trails in der anderen Richtung.
Viel Spaß nächste Woche bei Eurem Event.


NewK


----------



## HansDampf89 (30. Mai 2014)

Moin, gestern in Albersweiler paar Meter mit nem roten speiseeis enduro mitgerollt, hier vertreten? Ich bin der mit dem zusammengewürfelten hardtail mit Strassenreifen


----------



## Spalthammer (31. Mai 2014)

NewK schrieb:


> Gruß an die Biker, denen ich mich heute am Eck-Kopf angeschlossen habe.
> Mal wieder ein paar neue Trails kennen gelernt und nochmal danke für das Bier
> 
> Und wie gesagt, wenn ihr Lust habt, zeige ich Euch gerne mal ein paar Trails in der anderen Richtung.
> ...


Gerne wieder!
War echt spaßig 
Auf dein Angebot kommen wir gerne zurück.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Suprarenin (31. Mai 2014)

NewK schrieb:


> Gruß an die Biker, denen ich mich heute am Eck-Kopf angeschlossen habe.
> Mal wieder ein paar neue Trails kennen gelernt und nochmal danke für das Bier
> 
> Und wie gesagt, wenn ihr Lust habt, zeige ich Euch gerne mal ein paar Trails in der anderen Richtung.
> ...



Servus,

gerne wieder! Hat das mit dem Heimweg noch geklappt?

Man sieht sich auf dem Trail!

Ob das Event nächste Woche Spass machen wird, wird sich noch zeigen 

Grüße,

Arnold


----------



## Bumble (21. Juni 2014)

Haben heute am Wildkogel lustigerweise einige Pfälzer und Saarlänner getroffen 
Wer wars ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (21. Juni 2014)

burnZ??


----------



## Optimizer (21. Juni 2014)

Mein Schwiegervater?


----------



## Bumble (21. Juni 2014)

han schrieb:


> burnZ??


net nur der, noch mehr von dem lumbepack


----------



## Bumble (21. Juni 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mein Schwiegervater?


kenn ich den ?


----------



## Lynus (22. Juni 2014)

@ Bumble: Vermutlich war einer davon der User 'Pfalz' - ein Freund von mir.


----------



## Bumble (22. Juni 2014)

Lynus schrieb:


> @ Bumble: Vermutlich war einer davon der User 'Pfalz' - ein Freund von mir.


Weiss ich doch, war ja auch eher ne rhetorische Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (22. Juni 2014)

Trails gabs da auch irgendwo, glaub ich





Ach ja, hier


----------



## Lynus (22. Juni 2014)

pfalz schrieb:


>



Hast du neue Schuhe?


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Juni 2014)

Wieviel haste der Dame bezahlt, dass sie sich auf dein dreckiges Fahrrad setzt?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. Juni 2014)

Die "Lady" haben wir leider nicht mehr gesehen. Wie hast du es geschafft das sie sich auf dein Rad setzt, die stehen doch nur auf Triumph


----------



## bikeburnz (23. Juni 2014)

han schrieb:


> burnZ??


Genau !


----------



## bikeburnz (23. Juni 2014)

Pfälzer und Saarländer Zufalls Revival am Wildkogel


----------



## pfalz (23. Juni 2014)

@wolfman-44 , @el Zimbo 

Mein Charme war völlig ausreichend...


----------



## Bumble (23. Juni 2014)

pfalz schrieb:


> @wolfman-44 , @el Zimbo
> 
> Mein Charme war völlig ausreichend...


Die Olle war doch eh im Tridays-Eintrittspreis mit drinne.


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Juni 2014)

Du meinst, die ist mal über alle (Bikes) drüber gerutscht?
Igittigitt!!!


----------



## Bumble (23. Juni 2014)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Du meinst, die ist mal über alle (Bikes) drüber gerutscht?
> Igittigitt!!!


Über meins nicht, ich war zu schnell 

War aber lustig mim Dickschiff übers Moppedtreffen zu fahren und die erstaunten Blicke der Rocker zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (23. Juni 2014)

Ich verkneif mir jetzt jegliches doppeldeutige Kommentar über dicke Dinger und so...


----------



## pfalz (23. Juni 2014)

> War aber lustig mim Dickschiff übers Moppedtreffen zu fahren und die erstaunten Blicke der Rocker zu sehen



Wir haben uns doch erst oben getroffen 



el Zimbo schrieb:


> Du meinst, die ist mal über alle (Bikes) drüber gerutscht?
> Igittigitt!!!




Jetzt stell Dich nicht so an


----------



## Bumble (23. Juni 2014)

pfalz schrieb:


> Wir haben uns doch erst oben getroffen



Mit "Rocker" meinte ich ja auch net Dich sondern die belederten Jungs unten in Neukirchen


----------



## pfalz (23. Juni 2014)

Aaaaaaah....Newchurch!


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Juni 2014)

Belederte Jungs???


----------



## Bumble (24. Juni 2014)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Belederte Jungs???


 
Das war nach 22:00, da durften wir net mehr rein nach Newchurch


----------



## Pizzaplanet (24. Juni 2014)

Wenn einem mal ein propain Headline übern weg läuft könnte ich das sein. Davon fahren ja nicht sooo viele durch die Lande wie von anderen ;-)

Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## NewK (25. Juni 2014)

Wer war der Student heute im Zug?
Gerne auch per PM, wenn er nicht so aktiv ist


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Juni 2014)

Hab gestern am PWV-Heim Hohelist mit 'nem schwerbepackten MTB'er aus LD auf Mehrtages-Trekkingtour durch den Pfälzerwald geplaudert. Nachdem die Trinkvorräte aufgefüllt waren. Nur, falls er zufällig auch hier zugegen sein sollte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Juli 2014)

Leidwill-Fahrer mit knallgrünen Felgen + Wippe am Paddelweiher in Hauenstein heute gegen 18Uhr gesichtet.
Ich war mit dem Bollerwagen unterwegs


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## südpfälzer (16. Juli 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich war mit dem Bollerwagen unterwegs


Schon wieder Vadderdaach?


----------



## donnersberger (17. Juli 2014)

Oder immer noch ? 


Sent from my iDöner using Tapatalk


----------



## Radler-01 (17. Juli 2014)

der Houschter gestern auf L# - seit langem mal wieder getroffen und erkannt 

Ich hoffe, es war noch ausreichend hell für eine genußreiche Wolkenbruchweg-Abfahrt.


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Juli 2014)

Wolkenbruchweg... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hatte am Sonntag übrigens seinen Namen durchaus verdient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (17. Juli 2014)

Mh, am Dienstag war er wieder super trocken


----------



## Hardtail94 (2. August 2014)

Sorry an die beiden Radler, die ich heute etwas rabiat an der hohen Loog überholt hab!


----------



## sp00n82 (2. August 2014)

Bergauf mit 50 Sachen dran vorbeigedüst, jaja so sind sie, die Hardtail-Fahrer!


----------



## NewK (24. August 2014)

Grüße an den Fahrer mit dem grün/schwarzen Specialized Enduro vom Samstag bei der Tour im Regen


----------



## Teufelstisch (30. August 2014)

Auf'm Rodalber Neuhof kam mir heute einer mit nem "Uffbasse"-Trikot entgegen...!?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (31. August 2014)

uffbasse!


----------



## scylla (14. September 2014)

An die beiden hirnlosen Volldeppen (der vordere hatte ein oranges Fully und eine Gopro auf dem Helm), die heute gegen 16 Uhr auf dem Pfad zwischen Hohe Loog und Sühnekreuz erst meinen Mann und mich vom Weg gebrüllt und abgedrängt haben, als wir hinter einer größeren Gruppe Wanderer auf Schrittempo runterbremsten, und danach mit Vollgas durch selbige Wandergruppe shredderten:

Kein Mensch war beeindruckt von eurem voll krass geil geposten Hüpferchen über das kleine Steinchen mitten in die Wanderergruppe rein. Aber alle Anwesenden waren nahezu überwältigt von dem riesigen Ausmaß an Respekt und Rücksichtnahme, mit der ihr durch das kleine Pfädchen gemosht seid als wäre es eine Downhillstrecke im Bikepark. Vielen Dank dafür, dass ihr mal wieder bewiesen habt, dass (manche) Mountainbiker bescheuerte Idioten sind, die gerne Wanderer über den Haufen fahren möchten. Ich habe euch die Nettigkeit erwiesen, mich wenigstens stellvertretend für euch bei den zu Recht vor Wut schäumenden Fußgängern zu entschuldigen (natürlich unter Betonung der Tatsache, dass ich euch nicht kenne). Die stillen Zeugen eurer Anwesenheit - eure Bremsspuren - waren mir bis unten ein Dorn im Auge.
Möge euch der Blitz beim Scheißen treffen


----------



## sp00n82 (14. September 2014)

Ob wir wohl bald wieder ein "voll krasses Video" mit der "voll krassen Abfahrt" hier im IBC finden werden?


----------



## Radler-01 (15. September 2014)

da kommt dann der Wunsch nach einem Wende-Trikot auf - Aufschrift > ' ja es gibt bikende Volldeppen - ich gehör' nicht dazu'


----------



## Kelme (15. September 2014)

Über solche Granaten darf ich mir am Freitag Vorträge anhören. Danke dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (5. Januar 2015)

Gestern oberhalb der Wolfsburg, 2x Ion 16, wir hatten und kurz über die X-Fusion Metric unterhalten...


----------



## Albireo (23. Januar 2015)

Gestern nachmittag, am Humbergturm, Vater und Sohn (?)...


----------



## Ghostrider_ (8. März 2015)

Ich war heute oben am Weinbiethaus in neustadt und hab mich da lange mit einem gewissen Andre Hornbach unterhalten. Hat jemand seinen ibc namen? 

Gruß


----------



## s1monster (15. März 2015)

Heute auf dem Weg schriesheim zum Weißen Stein mit drei netten Herren gefahren. Vielleicht sind die ja hier unterwegs. Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Radler-01 (20. März 2015)

Einen Gruss an den 25-622 Fahrer mit dem "uffbasse"-Trikot, der ins Tal fuhr; vom 35-622 Fahrer, der raus fuhr


----------



## Kelme (20. März 2015)

Gleich erkannt . 
Rückweg der Dackelschneider-3 Buckel-Tour


----------



## Radler-01 (20. März 2015)

Das nächste Mal gehn wir bei so einem Wetter ein Eis essen...

3-Buckel-Tour klingt nach ca 75/1360 und  3,5-4...


----------



## ES7.0 (8. April 2015)

Sind die zwei Canyon Fahrer hier (Nerve und Strive), die ich heute auf dem Weg zum Kurpfalzpark hoch mit dem Rennrad auf der Straße überholt habe? Ihr seid auf dem Trail daneben gefahren.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Optimizer (9. April 2015)

Ist der Liteville-Fahrer hier unterwegs, den ich vorgestern einmal am Anstieg vom Spielplatz hoch zum Teufelstisch und dann nochmal auf der Abfahrt zum Salzwoog nass gemacht habe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (9. April 2015)

Also ich würde mich einem inkontinenten Fatbikefahrer nicht unbedingt zu erkennen geben


----------



## Radler-01 (9. April 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ist der Liteville-Fahrer hier unterwegs, den ich vorgestern einmal am Anstieg vom Spielplatz hoch zum Teufelstisch und dann nochmal auf der Abfahrt zum Salzwoog nass gemacht habe?



  Crosser oder Fatbike ??


----------



## Spalthammer (11. April 2015)

Heute am Teufelsfelsen, Richtung Verbandsgemeinde/Lambrecht.
Fritzz, Nicolai, mindestens ein Torque waren dabei und einer hörte auf den Name "gringo" oder so ähnlich. 
Da ich es unter der Woche übertrieben habe, musste ich zu Fuß, mit Kind, Frau und Hund "on Tour".


----------



## NewK (12. April 2015)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> [...]
> Da ich es unter der Woche übertrieben habe, musste ich zu Fuß, mit Kind, Frau und Hund "on Tour".


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (2. Mai 2015)

Einen Gruß nochmals an das Bikerpaar das ich am Parkplatz Holzlagerplatz Annweiler getroffen haben. Hoffentlich musstet ihr die Brücken nicht hochschwimmen


----------



## stier (3. Mai 2015)

Ein gruss an die Biker an der hohen loog gegen 13.00uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ottrott (4. Juni 2015)

Liest das Pärchen aus Darmstadt, daß ich heute auf der Tour 4 getroffen habe, hier mit?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. Juni 2015)

Wer war denn der arme Tropf der gestern am Nachmittag mit frischem Kinnverband sein MTB am Hotel Rosengarten in Neustadt vorbeigeschoben hat? Sahst aus, als kämst Du gerade von Dr. Glenk.


----------



## XLS (21. Juni 2015)

hallo s1monster ! bist du heute so gegen 13.00 den königstuhl hochgeradelt? bin dir mit einem sw HT und grüner regenjacke entgegen gekommen ,kurz bevor man auf die zielgerade richtung aussichtsplattform fährt.


----------



## s1monster (21. Juni 2015)

Yes! Das war ich! Langarm Shirt von bc und Helm noch am Rucksack befestigt! Bin begeistert das du mich erkennst! Wie kommts?


----------



## sugarbiker (21. Juni 2015)

Haben die beiden Stuttgarter ( Santa Cruz und ein Cube) am Samstag noch Ihre Tour ueber Weinbiet und Hellerhütte/Kaisergarten zu Ende gebracht ?


----------



## XLS (21. Juni 2015)

s1monster schrieb:


> Yes! Das war ich! Langarm Shirt von bc und Helm noch am Rucksack befestigt! Bin begeistert das du mich erkennst! Wie kommts?


hab mich auch für das spectral interessiert, und bin deshalb in verschiedenen foren über dich "gestoplert". wann fähst du mal wieder ks ? vielleicht kann man mal zusammen fahren.....


----------



## Ottrott (28. Juni 2015)

Die junge Frau, die gestern mit einem canyon und einem Kinderanhänger von chariot durch Diemerstein in Richtung Schorleberg fuhr? Wollte eigentlich was zu dem Anhänger fragen, habe es dann aber vergessen.


----------



## Irie Guide (6. Juli 2015)

Heute zweimal getroffen. Männlich mit knallgrünem Helm.
Erstes Mal zwischen Ungeheuersee und Lindemannsruhe.
Das zweite Mal zwischen Lindemannsruhe und Laura Hütte (ca. 19:30 Uhr).


----------



## Teufelstisch (11. Juli 2015)

Gruß an das Pärchen, welches ich heute Nachmittag auf dem Radweg zwischen Bruchweiler und Drachenfels beinah im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes in voller Fahrt "getroffen" hätte; da haben wir drei zum Glück wirklich in Bruchteilen von Sekunden perfekt reagiert...   

Das nächste Mal aber dann bitte nicht mehr in unübersichtlichen Kurven nebeneinander fahren...


----------



## Ottrott (25. Juli 2015)

Der hier, der heute an meiner Tür geklingelt hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binerl (26. Juli 2015)

Der freundliche Biker mit den grauen Haaren, der mir heute gg. 14 h auf dem Weg von der Kalmit Richtung Klausental (Blauer Punkt) entgegenkam. Wir haben kurz gesprochen.

Ist er auch hier?


----------



## Quente (30. August 2015)

Mit dem MTB über das Madritschjoch als Hochzeitsreise ... geile Idee ... seid ihr auch hier vertreten?


----------



## Optimizer (31. August 2015)

Quente schrieb:


> Mit dem MTB über das Madritschjoch als Hochzeitsreise ... geile Idee ... seid ihr auch hier vertreten?



Hast du alter Sack nochmal ein junges Ding gefunden????


----------



## Ottrott (7. September 2015)

So eine Hochzeitsreise hatten meine Frau und ich 2008 auch gemacht. Einen schönen Alpen-cross.


----------



## Quente (7. September 2015)

...bin mal gespannt ob die Zwei hier im Forum sind, die sind aus Mannheim, hab ich an der Schaubachhütte getroffen.


----------



## -heinzel- (5. Oktober 2015)

Grüße an die zwei aus KA und den Marathoniken, die ich am Samstag auf der Tour 4 getroffen habe.
Ohne euch hätte ich sicherlich 'ne Stunde länger gebraucht 

Und wie gesagt: viel spannendes habt ihr durch euren Verhauer nicht verpasst.

  heinzel =u}


----------



## MalteetlaM (18. Oktober 2015)

Danke an Rennradler mit der Pumpe!


----------



## not_named (20. Oktober 2015)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Danke an Rennradler mit der Pumpe!


 Das war dann wohl ich, man hilft wo man kann


----------



## Teufelstisch (21. Oktober 2015)

Als ich heute Abend im kleinen Hüttchen im dunklen Waschtal 'nen kleinen spontanen Fotostop eingelegt hatte, ist ne Gruppe (3 oder 4) MTB'er an mir vorbeigeradelt. Jemand von hier...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ottrott (25. Oktober 2015)

Könnten sich die Jungs, die ich gestern am Frankensteiner Sportplatz gesehen habe (ich war mit Frau und Sohn im Kinderwagen unterwegs), mal mit einer pm melden?


----------



## stonedenture (8. November 2015)

Ich grüße die Mountainbiker auf Trail runter vom Hahnenschritt in Richtung Totenkopf (ich kam runter) die trotz höflichstem zureden+klingeln+immer freundlich+auf beiderseitige Rücksicht plädieren+Schrittgeschwindigkeit) von dem Rentnerpärchen auch wüst beschimpft worden sind.


----------



## Jesh (8. November 2015)

stonedenture schrieb:


> Ich grüße die Mountainbiker auf Trail runter vom Hahnenschritt in Richtung Totenkopf (ich kam runter) die trotz höflichstem zureden+klingeln+immer freundlich+auf beiderseitige Rücksicht plädieren von dem Rentnerpärchen auch wüst beschimpft worden sind.


Tja, manche Menschen haben den starken Drang unentspannt zu sein, da hilft auch erholsames wandern nix 

Ps.: Ich wars nicht


----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. November 2015)

Da waren doch ersichtlich alle Bemühungen sinnlos. Einfach hinnehmen, kurz stehenbleiben, Wald angucken und wenn die 300 Meter weg sind, losfahren und auf bessere Stellen hoffen. Alternativ: Trackstand oder Umsetzen üben, eMails und Nachrichten checken, Lieder üben, ... alles, nur nicht ärgern!


----------



## el Zimbo (10. November 2015)

In solchen Momenten lege ich mittlerweile in mein ab Werk eingebautes,
virtuelles Musikabspielgerät eine Scheibe Entspannungsmusik ein und singe lächelnd innerlich mit.


----------



## stonedenture (10. November 2015)

Die Rheinpfalz bestärkt das natürlich auch aktuell noch.http://www.rheinpfalz.de/lokal/aus-dem-suedwesten/artikel/einwurf-handlungsbedarf/

http://www.rheinpfalz.de/lokal/aus-dem-suedwesten/artikel/ohne-limit/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (10. November 2015)

Nun ja, von dem Redakteur erwarte ich nichts anderes. Der hat sich schon seit Jahren so "profiliert".


----------



## BejayMTB (10. November 2015)

Das Print Medien Publikum ist wohl auch eher im älteren Bereich


----------



## Kelme (10. November 2015)

Da kann man ja online kommentieren.

https://www.facebook.com/rheinpfalz/?fref=ts


----------



## Jesh (10. November 2015)

" Wanderer müssen deshalb immer wieder erschreckt zur Seite springen" So ein Blödsinn. Ich weiß ja nicht was eure Erfahrungen sagen aber das hab ich noch nie erlebt


----------



## BejayMTB (10. November 2015)

Doch habe ich schon gesehen. Vor allem wenn ich mit etwas über Schrittgeschwindigkeit bergauf von hinten angerast komme.


----------



## Teufelstisch (10. November 2015)

stonedenture schrieb:


> Die Rheinpfalz bestärkt das natürlich auch aktuell noch.http://www.rheinpfalz.de/lokal/aus-dem-suedwesten/artikel/einwurf-handlungsbedarf/
> 
> http://www.rheinpfalz.de/lokal/aus-dem-suedwesten/artikel/ohne-limit/



Hier entlang!


----------



## Quente (1. Februar 2016)

... was mir so im letzten Jahr in den Weg kam.


























































































... bis auf das Letzte Wangerooge, alles PW.


----------



## Kelme (1. Februar 2016)

... und die kennst du jetzt alle nicht?


----------



## Jesh (1. Februar 2016)

Hast von jedem der dir begegnet is ein Foto gemacht? Geil!


----------



## Quente (2. Februar 2016)

... da sind ja noch welche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmike85 (19. Februar 2016)

Schaut nach einem Kurs von Mountainbike Trifelsland aus


----------



## Quente (27. Februar 2016)




----------



## cougar1982 (28. Februar 2016)

Ist der Fahrer des Schwarz-Blauern Canyon Spectral CF der sich gerster am Weinbiet durch uns (große Gruppe) hat ausbremsen lassen auch hier angemeldet?


----------



## Quente (28. Februar 2016)




----------



## rmfausi (28. Februar 2016)

Quente schrieb:


>


Bogie?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. Februar 2016)

Wer war denn das am Samstag mit dem Vielfederweg-E-Bike um 15.00 Uhr am Weinbiethaus? 

Bist hinter mir das Steinfeld Richtung Russenpfad und dann ebendiesen runter?


----------



## Bogie (29. Februar 2016)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Bogie?


Nein, bin ich nicht.


----------



## MalteetlaM (14. März 2016)

Grüße vom Tandem an die MTB-Gruppe, die Sonntag auf dem Weg nach Meckenheim war.


----------



## Quente (2. Mai 2016)

Pfalz X ler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irie Guide (21. Mai 2016)

Yeah heute einen Tyee Fahrer getroffen, gequatscht und dann gemerkt das wir uns aus dem Forum kennen . 
Grüße gehen raus an Jesh!!!


----------



## Jesh (21. Mai 2016)

Irie Guide schrieb:


> Yeah heute einen Tyee Fahrer getroffen, gequatscht und dann gemerkt das wir uns aus dem Forum kennen .
> Grüße gehen raus an Jesh!!!


Gruss zurück hat mich echt gefreut.. Is schon witzig wie klein die Welt ist. Mein Kumpel fands sehr  amüsant. Sein Kommentar: Zwei Menschen treffen sich im echten Leben  :-D


----------



## Quente (20. November 2016)

Friedrich I und sein Gefolge


----------



## MrMoe (21. November 2016)

Quente schrieb:


> Friedrich I und sein Gefolge


Oha, gut getroffen...


----------



## Quente (26. November 2016)

Immer lächeln ... man muss sehen, dass es Spaß macht.


----------



## mugulu (27. November 2016)

Die Dame mit dem Canyon hier, die heute (Sonntag) auf der hohen Loog war?
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irie Guide (28. November 2016)

mugulu schrieb:


> Die Dame mit dem Canyon hier, die heute (Sonntag) auf der hohen Loog war?
> Grüße


Bestimmt @ging0


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. November 2019)

Ui, dieser Faden ist aber sowas in der Versenkung verschwunden...!

Hab vorhin an den Wildsaufelsen bei Münchweiler kurz mit zwei Bikern aus Neustadt / Hinterweidenthal geschwätzt, die ein wenig auf Erkundungstour waren.


----------



## Teufelstisch (20. Mai 2020)

Heute Abend hab ich - wegen äußerst schlechter Tagesform - glaub ich den @Optimizer kurz auf dem Wegelchen zwischen Ruppertsweiler und Lemberg aufgehalten? ?


----------



## ykcor (23. Mai 2020)

Halli Hallo an die Kölner vom Parkplatz in Busenberg heute


----------



## Waldhobel (23. November 2020)

Wer ist und gestern gegen 13 Uhr von der Königsmühle zur Hohe Loog entgegen gekommen und hat uns freundlicherweise Platz gemacht obwohl ja der Uphiller Vorfahrt hat ?

Danke euch !


----------

